# How much is gas where you live?



## Thorlifter (Jan 14, 2008)

Here in Dallas, Tx, USA, I paid $2.90 this morning.

That's $1.94 Euros
That's $1.48 pounds


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 14, 2008)

$2.85 in NJ.

TO


----------



## merlin (Jan 14, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Here in Dallas, Tx, USA, I paid $2.90 this morning.
> 
> That's $1.94 Euros
> That's $1.48 pounds



Is that per Therm?


----------



## Scrapyard Ape (Jan 14, 2008)

$3.09 in Sarasota


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 14, 2008)

What's a therm? If you mean per gallon, then yes.


----------



## renrich (Jan 14, 2008)

Here in Colorado it is about $2.79/ gallon for regular, about where it ought to be.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 14, 2008)

I honestly can't remember the last time I paid less than $3 a gallon. Last fill up was 3.21 per gallon!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2008)

Many different prices in Poland 4.35-4.42 PLN/1 litre.It depends on a gas station.

Taday's exchange rate:
1USD = 2.40 PLN 
1EUR = 3.58 PLN
1CHF = 2.20 PLN
1GBP = 4.72 PLN


----------



## merlin (Jan 14, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> What's a therm? If you mean per gallon, then yes.



A 'therm' is a unit of heat especially in a gas supply e.g. per 100,000 units.

But perhaps the question referred to Gasoline!

In the UK it can vary from city to city, or more to the point from city to the countryside.
But in Cardiff unleaded petrol is £1.029 per litre (that's £4.6305 per gallon), and diesel is £1.079 per litre (£4.8555 per gallon) - we are heavily taxed on vehicle fuel!!
In the UK the proportion of diesel cars on the roads is increasing - motorists know that they can more miles per gallon, the engines will last for longer, and on a cold morning there is less of a problem 'starting'.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 14, 2008)

Paid $2.69 yesterday - I did see a report last week that said Colorado had the lowest gais prices in the US - RIGHT NOW!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 14, 2008)

Im up around $2.99 a gallon....


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 14, 2008)

$3.53 Fresno, CA


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2008)

$3.26 a gallon


----------



## Erich (Jan 14, 2008)

$ 3.29 suckie dollars, reason enough to ride a bike ......... 8)


----------



## Njaco (Jan 14, 2008)

Flyboy, how the h*ll does Colorado, in the middle of the country get to pay $2.69 while here in Jersey, right next to the refineries and shipping ports, we pay 20 cents more?? Man, something is off.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2008)

£1.03.5/litre (103.5p/L)

 Bloody tax


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Flyboy, how the h*ll does Colorado, in the middle of the country get to pay $2.69 while here in Jersey, right next to the refineries and shipping ports, we pay 20 cents more?? Man, something is off.





It is quite common Njaco.In my country it is exactly the same.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2008)

Erich said:


> $ 3.29 suckie dollars, reason enough to ride a bike ......... 8)



There isn't any steel from German WW2 tanks in Russia now,so there isn't any bike for me.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah, I kinda answered my own question. Forgot about State taxes.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 14, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Flyboy, how the h*ll does Colorado, in the middle of the country get to pay $2.69 while here in Jersey, right next to the refineries and shipping ports, we pay 20 cents more?? Man, something is off.


Colorado has always been cheap and I think its because we happen to be in the middle of the country so there is a lot of transportation going through - but also there is ethonol in our gas and the taxes might have something to do with it. Today I noticed it creeped up - the station where I went to yesterday is now $2.72. I see other stations are going between $2.75 - $2.79.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 14, 2008)

In Virginia Beach most of the stations are around $2.87. Shell seems to be a
couple of cents higher. As you go into Norfolk, it goes up three or four cents. In Portsmouth it's five or six cents higher. As you go north (Tappahannock or Mathews) it seems to come down.

Charles


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 14, 2008)

3.83 a Gallon on $100.9 /l but we don't have toll roads


----------



## ccheese (Jan 14, 2008)

Hoz come we havn't heard from any of the Aussies ? I'll bet it's really cheap
"down under" !

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2008)

No toll roads and $3.13/gal


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 14, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> 3.83 a Gallon on $100.9 /l but we don't have toll roads


BTW - we have optional toll roads around Denver - "bypasses" that go around the busier freeways. The major interstates have no tolls in this state and most states in the west.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah, toll roads are currently an east coast thing. Haven't really caught on around here.


----------



## Henk (Jan 14, 2008)

Here it is 7 Rand per litre. So you guys from the US would not pay per Gallon here you would pay over $1 per litre.

F*cking expensive here.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 15, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Hoz come we havn't heard from any of the Aussies ? I'll bet it's really cheap
> "down under" !
> 
> Charles



When I last filled up it was $1.38 per litre which is about $1.24 american.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 15, 2008)

It topped out at $1.48 on Friday here in Adelaide, but i filled up at $1.32 per litre on Monday. So A US gallon is just under 4 litres or there abouts..is'nt it? so that puts it around $5 bucks a gallon give or take the variations day by day.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow, it's expensive there. Is gas heavily taxed in Australia just like in England?


----------



## Marcel (Jan 15, 2008)

evangilder said:


> I honestly can't remember the last time I paid less than $3 a gallon. Last fill up was 3.21 per gallon!



A Gallon is 3.785411784 litres, so you pay less than $1.00 per litre? Here in the NL, petrol costs about 1.45 euros per liter! Diesel is a little cheaper, and Gas (LPG) is cheaper still don't know what it costs exactly.


----------



## merlin (Jan 15, 2008)

Marcel said:


> A Gallon is 3.785411784 litres, so you pay less than $1.00 per litre? Here in the NL, petrol costs about 1.45 euros per liter! Diesel is a little cheaper, and Gas (LPG) is cheaper still don't know what it costs exactly.



I don't know what sort of 'gallon' you have, but in the UK (not just England) it is 4.5 litres per gallon!


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 15, 2008)

I believe a US gallon is 3.79 l imperial gallon is 4.55l I'm trilingual on the measurements


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 15, 2008)

Ummm, a liquid US gallon is 3.78 liters...
A dry US gallon is 4.40 liters....
A dry UK gallon is 4.54 liters....

We're talking liquid conversions here fellas.....

Heres a converter for measurements....
WWW Unit Converter

Heres a converter for currency...
XE.com - Universal Currency Converter

$3.00 per US gallon is $3.00 for 3.78 liters...

1 US DOLLAR = .68 Euro
1 US Dollar = .51 GBP
1 US Dollar = 1.14 AUS
1 US Dollar = 1.02 CAN
1 US Dollar = 1.30 NZD


So........

*At $3.00 US per gallon, thats .79 cents per liter...*

.79 US per liter = 
.53 Euro per liter
.70 GBP per liter
.90 AUS per liter
.80 CAN per liter = 3.02 per gallon
1.02 NZD per liter
5.41 Rand per liter

1.38 AUS per liter = 1.21 USD x 3.78 = 4.57 USD per gallon
1.48 AUS = 1.30 USD = 4.91 USD per gallon

1.029 GBP per liter = 2.01 USD x 3.78 = 7.60 USD per gallon
1.035 GBP = 2.03 USD = 7.67 USD per gallon


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 15, 2008)

How many ounzes in a quart and is there a difference between an American ounze and a imperial ounze


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 15, 2008)

32 fluid oz in a liquid quart, 33.3 in the UK....


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 15, 2008)

The other day I paid £1.07 a litre  of which 70% is tax


----------



## Henk (Jan 15, 2008)

The funny thing guys is that in South Africa they make Petrol out of coal, gas and out of methanol, but we pay a sh*t load for Petrol here.

We import most of our Petrol, but the Petrol we produce we give to Zimbabwe and sell it to other African countries for next to nothing.

One thing the Apartheid Government did was give cheap petrol to the people at all times and keep reserves for that rainy day.

You guys in the US pay a very nice price for your petrol/gas, but how economic is your cars when it comes to fuel consumption?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 15, 2008)

NC said:


> The other day I paid £1.07 a litre of which 70% is tax


Thats $2.10 USD/ltr x 3.78 = $7.94 USD per gallon..

Jesus Aged Mary and Joseph Christ....

Henk, my cars get around 20-23 miles per gallon...


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 15, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> 32 fluid oz in a liquid quart, 33.3 in the UK....


40 oz in a quart and the imp oz is larger also


----------



## Erich (Jan 15, 2008)

Henk I get 35mpg with my Pontiac vibe, my 1-ton Chevy..............do I even dare mention it ............ 4 miles to the gal, yeah it sucks big time


----------



## Henk (Jan 15, 2008)

Geez NC it is 14 Rand per litre here, but if I could pay 1 or 2Rand per litre it would be great.

Erich that sucks mate, my VW Caddy does about 12Km per litre in town, but on the open road she is pretty good.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 16, 2008)

merlin said:


> I don't know what sort of 'gallon' you have, but in the UK (not just England) it is 4.5 litres per gallon!


We don't do gallons  I was talking about american gallons.


lesofprimus said:


> Thats $2.10 USD/ltr x 3.78 = $7.94 USD per gallon..
> 
> Jesus Aged Mary and Joseph Christ....
> 
> Henk, my cars get around 20-23 miles per gallon...



Recalculated into gallons and dollars 1 gallon here costs $8.06 Yep it really is expensive.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 16, 2008)

Creeping up last few days, 2.89 reg.

TO


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 16, 2008)

Here its still between 2.69 and 2.79.


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 16, 2008)

$3.05 reg. It was $3.15 last week.


----------



## krieghund (Jan 16, 2008)

Here in Saudi it is $.41 a gallon, yep the middle man is sure taking his lot!!!


----------



## merlin (Jan 16, 2008)

Erich said:


> Henk I get 35mpg with my Pontiac vibe, my 1-ton Chevy..............do I even dare mention it ............ 4 miles to the gal, yeah it sucks big time



WHAT! 

We Brits may moan at how high fuel costs over the years, but one natural consequence of that, is that we use more fuel efficient vehicles. 
As I wrote earlier, that in part is why diesel vehicles are so popular here. The panel van I drive in work with a 2.5 ltr Dsl averages about 10 miles per litre! Which is better than the previous model because of a more efficient engine.
My car does about 11 miles per litre [i.e. about 50mp(uk)g] using a 2 litre turbo-diesel engine, which may not be very good - but then it is a 1999 car!


----------



## krieghund (Jan 17, 2008)

Paid $.41 this morning this is as close to the source as you can get so the middlemen are really skimming the cream off the top.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Jan 17, 2008)

$ 1.25 per liter...thats pretty expensive for us...


----------



## plan_D (Jan 17, 2008)

> As I wrote earlier, that in part is why diesel vehicles are so popular here.



And as a consequence of that the British government taxes diesel more. There's no excuse for diesel to be more expensive than petrol, it is less refined thus cheaper to produce. 

My 1.6 206 does 35 MPG which is not bad; the lowest fuel cost around here is a £1 ($1.92) per litre.


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 17, 2008)

Diesels are popular as the company car tax rates are completely skewered in their favour, as is car tax. Of course if diesel gets too popular the government will just readjust it so they get more money


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 17, 2008)

I have to stop for gas this morn, on the way to work, we pay about 3.25 for reg. stupid cars !


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 17, 2008)

Holding between 2.70 - 2.80 here.


----------



## merlin (Jan 17, 2008)

plan_D said:


> My 1.6 206 does 35 MPG which is not bad; the lowest fuel cost around here is a £1 ($1.92) per litre.



I'd be surprised if you'd gone for the Peugeot 206 HDI that you would've got a mpg of at least 55. I nearly bought an old 405D a few years ago that was doing 60 mpg. The only problem with the 'modern' cars is the extra weight, they carry for safety reasons, e.g. doors are heavier wider for side impact protection. 

Yes UK car tax is a problem, though modern small diesels can still qualify for a discount - mine doesn't.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 17, 2008)

Paid $2.95 a gallon today....

Thats .78 cents a liter....

Thats:
.395 GBP
.89 AUD
.53 EUR
1.02 NZD
5.53 ZAR (Rand)


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 17, 2008)

$1.09 per liter grrrrrr


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 17, 2008)

$4.12 a gallon is badddd.... Is that CAD or USD??? Even so, thats $14.00 USD...


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 17, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> $4.12 a gallon is badddd.... Is that CAD or USD??? Even so, thats $14.00 USD...


The dollar is equal and it costs about the same to fuel up in Western NY as it does here if you include the $3.5 to cross the bridge


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 17, 2008)

Actually I just filled up the van and gas was $1.099 per liter CAD.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 20, 2008)

The 206 HDI is an alright car, but I got this 206 XS for £1600 it's a cheap sporty car.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 20, 2008)

In Virginia Beach, Va. it dropped to $2.77 at my favorite "Wa wa" station.
Had a half tank and filled up anyway. Shell was $2.86.

Charles


----------



## Glider (Jan 20, 2008)

My wife just spent £39, call it a shade under $80 to fill up her Mini.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 20, 2008)

The other day I paid $2.79. I've seen gas here as low as $2.67. I'm heading out today with my daughter, we'll see what the prices are like.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 20, 2008)

My go-to station is at 2.85.

TO


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 20, 2008)

It was $2.92 last night at my local go-to store...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 30, 2008)

This morning its down to $2.83 a gallon....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 30, 2008)

$2.74 yesterday. And Dan - I got to get a picture of my "Stop and Go" for the other thread.....


----------



## Marcel (Jan 30, 2008)

Recalculated from euro's and litres, about $8.40 per gallon.....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 30, 2008)

Ouch Marcel, that's pretty high. I filled up today at $2.75 at Exxon. That's the lowest I've seen it in a while.


----------



## joy17782 (Jan 30, 2008)

Here its $3.09 a gallon , in Columbus. Ohio . its $3.21 per gallon. We have alot of Amish around here.Hay for there horse,s is $2.oo per bale. Wonder what kind of mileage they get out of a bale.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 30, 2008)

Better mileage but the exhaust is much worse.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 30, 2008)

3.78 a gal or $1 /a litre


----------



## Marcel (Jan 30, 2008)

Man, you guys pay almost nothing compared to here


----------



## joy17782 (Jan 30, 2008)

thor thats funny as hell,


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 30, 2008)

Marcel, how much of that price you pay is tax?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 30, 2008)

New Jersey is like $2.89


----------



## DBII (Jan 30, 2008)

$2.79 last night in Houston.

DBII


----------



## Marcel (Jan 31, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Marcel, how much of that price you pay is tax?



I believe 62% of the fuel price is tax. So in fact the fuel itself only costs 0.50 euro, so less than a dollar per litre.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 31, 2008)

Two dollars and seventy-nine cents in Virginia Beach, Va. Shell is about
a nickel more.....

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 31, 2008)

Marcel said:


> I believe 62% of the fuel price is tax. So in fact the fuel itself only costs 0.50 euro, so less than a dollar per litre.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 31, 2008)

Been holding at 2.85 for a while.

TO


----------



## johnbr (Jan 31, 2008)

!.02$ a Liter.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 18, 2008)

$2.77 Regular
$3.05 Premium

TO


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 18, 2008)

Its is now 2.79 in Northern Jersey


----------



## Erich (Feb 18, 2008)

3.14 a gallon and rising...............why ?


----------



## ccheese (Feb 18, 2008)

In Virginia Beach it's holding at $2.75 (point 9) per gallon. Shell is about
a nickel higher.

Charles


----------



## Erich (Feb 18, 2008)

dang send the prices my way to your west...........I drive an old 71 Chevy 1-ton flat bed with about 4 miles to the gal, it's nearly forcing me out of business to keep up with the stupidity


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 18, 2008)

$2.93 at the local store....


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 18, 2008)

$3.7 usd


----------



## timshatz (Feb 18, 2008)

Little over $3 in Phila Burbs.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 18, 2008)

I just saw it for 2.89 at shell


----------



## rochie (Feb 20, 2008)

diesel is £1.09 per litre hear in ne england and at least 80 pence of that is tax !!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 20, 2008)

$2.84 here - I just bought an E85 converter for my car. E85 is is running $2.09 a gallon. With this converter I could use either E85 or gasoline.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 20, 2008)

Went up a dime overnight to $2.87 for reg.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 20, 2008)

$2.99/Gallon this morning. Jumped 20 cents overnight when the explosion in Texas the other day.
Some reporter said she is expecting gas prices to drop an average of 50 cents/gallon this spring as we have more oil in reserve now than any time in the last 12 years. I highly doubt it!!!!!


----------



## Erich (Feb 20, 2008)

just went up early this morn to 3.20 a gal............ok what is going on ? big pilferers again I suppose, screwing over the little consumer who are no-nothings, but pay all the bills


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 20, 2008)

Blaming it all on the Oil plant explosion in Texas on Monday and the Shieks threatening to cut production soon.


----------



## Negative Creep (Feb 20, 2008)

Since i now have to use 97 octane, I paid 110.9 a litre last night


----------



## ccheese (Feb 20, 2008)

Last Saturday it was $2.75 in Va. Beach. Today it's $2.85. They blame
the rise on the explosion in Texas. BS !!

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Feb 20, 2008)

$1.31 a litre. Which is cheap at the moment has been hovering around $1.45 a litre.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 20, 2008)

went up about to 1.01 a litre or about 3.85 a us gal


----------



## Soren (Feb 20, 2008)

£ 1 pr. litre most places


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 21, 2008)

.81 US Cents per liter.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 21, 2008)

I saw two gas stations yesterday that were ridiculously priced at $3.20 and $3.15 a gallon.... Pure rip off artists....

My local gas is at $2.95 as of last night, with the normal stations, Exxon/Chevron at around $2.99........


----------



## plan_D (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm still at 99.9 a litre 'ere - ASDA all the way !


----------



## DBII (Feb 21, 2008)

WTF, I paid $2.77 two weeks ago, $2.89 on Monday and now it is $2.99 to $3.08. The price hit a little over $100 a barrel and then OPEC anounces production cuts! Remeber when Bordertown revolts in Mad Max? If the West was doing this S***, we would be sitting in the world court defending ourself. Why is OPEC allowed to stay in business? 

DBII


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm hoping my E85 kit comes in today. In Colorado Springs its hitting $3.00 a gallon. My local station is holding steady at $2.84.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2008)

Some stations at $1.45 and varying all over the place down to $1.30ish per litre in some places..


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 22, 2008)

Last 3 days or so, up .18 to 2.95

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 22, 2008)

Where in Texas are you DB? I'm in Dallas and prices are the same.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 22, 2008)

This morning, in Va. Beach, it was $3.03. Shell is $3.10

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 22, 2008)

2.99 this morning - 14 cents overnight! - I got my E85 kit in but they installed the wrong connectors - I should have the right kit by tomorrow. E85 stayed at 2.09 a gallon!


----------



## ccheese (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey Joe:

What's this gas mess doing to "recreational flying" ?

Charles


----------



## plan_D (Feb 22, 2008)

That's a valid point - how much is it bumping up the price of both petrol and kerosene for aircraft.


----------



## Erich (Feb 22, 2008)

well crapolla.......... $ 3.34 US this morn before my long trip outta here....again


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 22, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Hey Joe:
> 
> What's this gas mess doing to "recreational flying" ?
> 
> Charles


The last time I looked it was about 4.25/ 4.50 a gallon. It doesn't jump as fast as auto fuel but of course it eventually follows the "trend" even though most aviation fuel is imported - imagine that!


----------



## joy17782 (Feb 22, 2008)

were at $ 3.17 a gallon now, and thats for the cheep stuff, anybody got a vw bug i can buy,


----------



## DBII (Feb 22, 2008)

Thorlifter, I am in the Houston area. Nice airshows over in Ft Worth. 

DBII


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 22, 2008)

$2.97 at the local Kangaroo Station... Literally 1.5 minutes north on Hwy 57, the Exxon station right there at Interstate 10 was $3.19 a gallon... THE GODDAMN REFINERY IS 15 MINUTES AWAY FOR CHRISTSAKES.....

WTF is wrong with prople??? Dont they understand math??? Thats 22 cents more per gallon.... I think that sh!t falls into the realm of price gouging.... True horsesh!t....


----------



## Henk (Feb 22, 2008)

Our Petrol will go up with 77 SA cents in the up coming month. We will now be looking at almost R8 per liter by the end of this year. I walk more than I drive, great exercise and it saves some petrol as well. The thing is our pay does not get more, but everything gets more expensive by the day. F*cking ANC screwing up everything once again, if they only did what they are being payed to do no one would have a problem.

My VW Caddy gives me 12km on a liter in town and better if you drive on the open road.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 23, 2008)

Heres a converter for measurements....
WWW Unit Converter

Heres a converter for currency...
XE.com - Universal Currency Converter

There are 3.79 liters in a gallon....

My pump is currently at $2.97 a gallon.... Thats .78 cents a liter..... 2.97 divided by 3.79 = .78

Thats:
.526 Euros per liter
.396 GBP
.847 AUD
.967 NZD
6.03 RAND


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Feb 23, 2008)

This morning I woke up to find $3.14 at the pump.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 23, 2008)

I can drive down the road and find gas for $3.20 a gallon..... The cheap stuff around the corner is $2.97... The difference in pricing is staggering, and really pisses me the fu*k off.....


----------



## Henk (Feb 23, 2008)

Sh*t I will pay 6,03 Rand per Gallon any day.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 23, 2008)

Thats 6 Rand per liter Henk, not gallon...


----------



## Marcel (Feb 23, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Heres a converter for measurements....
> WWW Unit Converter
> 
> Heres a converter for currency...
> ...



Holy crap, that's cheap!
Here it is 1.55 euro's per liter at this moment


----------



## Henk (Feb 23, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Thats 6 Rand per liter Henk, not gallon...



Oh, sorry, but still cheap. This f*cking oil price is just bull.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 24, 2008)

*IT'S IN!!! Screw You Big Oil!!!! Chavez and all you Arab assholes Hahahahaha!!!!!!!!!! *

I just converted one of my cars to E85!!! Here in my area of Colorado gas is between $2.99 and $3.15 a gallon - I just topped off at *$2.09 a gallon!!!!* 

On my kit I may loose up to 15% of my mileage. My daily commuting car is a Honda Civic - so instead of getting 37 mpg I may go down to 31 mpg - but at $2.09 a gallon - so what!

We'll wait and see how much my mileage really goes down. I've read in some articles that 4 cylinder cars only loose about 2 or 3%!

On a sour note - a Shell station around the corner sells E85 as well - those Son of a Bitches are selling theirs at $2.79 a gallon!!!!  I'm writing some of my local politicians and finding out why this gouge is being allowed!!!

I'm I doing this to help the environment? NO! - Am I a big Global Warming believer? NO! My reasons are purely economic and I also believe that if this fuel is pushed to the point the way it has in Brazil for example, we don't need to import any more foreign oil!!!!

If this conversion works for me I going to convert my other two cars!

And the band plays on!


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 24, 2008)

Interesting. Wait until the environmentalists get wind that their scheme is popular. Then all the environmental regulations will be written around proper growing, harvesting, studies necessary to ensure no indigenous plants are harmed. We'll be right back where we were.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 24, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Interesting. Wait until the environmentalists get wind that their scheme is popular. Then all the environmental regulations will be written around proper growing, harvesting, studies necessary to ensure no indigenous plants are harmed. We'll be right back where we were.


You may have a point but until then I'll take that $1.00 a gallon savings. BTW I could still use regular gasoline if I wanted to.

Funny - the stuff smells like alcohol and corn!


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 24, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Interesting. Wait until the environmentalists get wind that their scheme is popular. Then all the environmental regulations will be written around proper growing, harvesting, studies necessary to ensure no indigenous plants are harmed. We'll be right back where we were.


Laugh but watch the prices of wheat and other grains go up because it's easier and more profitatble to grow corn , it's already occuring watch the price of bread


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 24, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> Laugh but watch the prices of wheat and other grains go up because it's easier and more profitatble to grow corn , it's already occuring watch the price of bread


Not at all - I don't know how much you know about US farms and the government, but if that was to happen the government would pay subsidies for farmers to grow wheat - I've already heard talk of that in my neighboring states who I would say have a pretty sizable agriculture industry - Kansas and Nebraska.8) 

BTW - took my car for a spin earlier - it ran like it had an extra cylinder.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 25, 2008)

Very cool Joe... How much did the conversion kit for the car cost????

These rednecks down here in Mississippi dont even have that fuel available, anywhere....

My local gas has blown up, now at $3.11 per gallon, or .82 cents a liter, and probably higher this morning....

Marcel, thats 5.97 EU per gallon, which is $8.83 USD per gallon....... Insane......


----------



## ccheese (Feb 28, 2008)

I got gas at my favorite Wa Wa, last night for $2.97. This morning the
same gas is $3.03. Shell is $3.13 !!

Charles


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 28, 2008)

1.01.9 a litre


----------



## Erich (Feb 28, 2008)

$ 3.49 a gal for nothing ...........


----------



## ccheese (Feb 28, 2008)

Erich said:


> $ 3.49 a gal for nothing ...........



Egad, Erich. Tell the guy you don't wanna buy the station !!

Charles


----------



## Erich (Feb 28, 2008)

Charles it's still going to go up maybe another 10-15 cents over the next week or two......why ?

problem with me running a 71 Chev flat bed one ton at 4-5 miles a per gallon, this is almost killing me financially


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2008)

Paid $1.20/litre Wed.- Thursday /Friday it's $1.46. So US Equiv gall. $4.54 up to $5.52!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 28, 2008)

2.99

Crude Oil All-time record today, $102.59 

Between the oil companies and the speculators, we're SCREWED!

TO


----------



## Henk (Feb 29, 2008)

The predict petrol to be 10Rand by June here in South Africa. I do not drive as much as I used to, I walk everywhere I want to go now. (Erich will say why don't you ride your bike?) My bike, the peace of sh*t it is gave in on me and to repair it is going to cost a bundle so I walk instead.

I do not understand why South Africa buys oil. We make so much fuel that we do not need to buy so much, but the Government do not understand that, idiots that they are.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 29, 2008)

Today paid $1.99! For E85! So far the conversion is working. I loss about 2 or 3 mpg but am saving over $1.00 a gallon at the pump. I'm going to give it another 2 or 3 more weeks and then convert my other 2 vehicles.

BTW - gas my way is between 2.99 and 3.10 a gallon.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 29, 2008)

My local place is $3.05, my Chevron is $3.14 a gallon....

.80 cents a liter
.52 Euros per liter
6.24 RAND per liter
.402 British Pounds per liter
.86 Aussie Dollars per liter
.999 New Zealand Dollars per liter
.78 Canadian Dollars per liter


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 29, 2008)

Still 2.99

TO


----------



## magnocain (Mar 3, 2008)

the cheapest place in the county (normally) is $3.33


----------



## evangilder (Mar 3, 2008)

I paid $3.45 at my last fill up on thursday. I was actually looking at new cars over the weekend. My old '94 Camry is leaking oil and has a host of little problems (a cheap bastard would say the car has "personality" ). I've been looking heavily at the Toyota Corolla. Geez, I never thought I would say that but for good fuel economy and at least some bit of looks, not bad price and MPG wise. It's no Prius, but I hate the look of the Prius. And if I hear one more salesman talk about how the Prius can do 110 MPH, just ask Al Gore's son, I'm going to tear his throat out... SHEESH!


----------



## rochie (Mar 3, 2008)

i,m paying £1.10 per litre of diesel cost me £65.00 to fill up yesterday


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 28, 2008)

$1.18l in Niagara Falls ont
$3.80 0r buck alitre in Niag Falls NY
is it worth the $3.5 for tolls to go over to the US


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 28, 2008)

$3.35 - $3.45 a gallon here. E85 - $2.60


----------



## evangilder (Apr 28, 2008)

Premium is over $4.00/gallon now in SoCal. Last fill up was $3.86/gallon for 87 octane. It's getting bloody ridiculous.


----------



## Erich (Apr 28, 2008)

a stinking $ 3.80 a gal. and going up


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 28, 2008)

You can still get it for $3.46 in Texas, but I saw it today at a couple places for $3.56


----------



## Freebird (Apr 28, 2008)

rochie said:


> i,m paying £1.10 per litre of diesel cost me £65.00 to fill up yesterday




Something like $8 per gallon

{and you Americans thought it was bad there!!!}


In Ontario Canada it's $1.28 per litre, 

thats about *$4.85 {US} per gallon* for REGULAR!


----------



## Glider (Apr 29, 2008)

The UK is touching $10 a gallon


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2008)

12.99:- here in Sweden....for a litre!


----------



## hurricanemk2 (Apr 29, 2008)

Just paid £1.09 a litre , nearly £5 a gallon or not far off $10 and the Government have yet to implament a tax increase of 2p a litre . Revolution time me thinks , any takers ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2008)

Where do I sign up...?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 29, 2008)

I paid 3.54 a gallon to fill up the work van yesterday... My local yokel store is $3.50....

Im getting sick and tired of this sh!t...

Where and when does the Revolution start???? Im all in...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2008)

First we all have to choose a leader....


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 29, 2008)

freebird said:


> Something like $8 per gallon
> 
> {and you Americans thought it was bad there!!!}
> 
> ...


that 1.28 must be up north as its 1.18 here


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 29, 2008)

3.44, but that was yesterday, gonna be higher today.  

TO


----------



## rochie (Apr 29, 2008)

£1.21 a litre for diesel in middlesbrough


----------



## hurricanemk2 (Apr 29, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Where do I sign up...?



Just send a stamp addressed envelope with £100 membership fee to :
Behind the cistern
3rd cubicle from the left ,
The Gents , 
Dolgellau Bus station ,
Gwynedd .
As for who's going to be leader I dont mind if it's not me . That way I have plausable denyability .


----------



## Heinz (Apr 29, 2008)

$ 1.55(AUS) a litre............

I don't drive much, got into the riding around.


----------



## Torch (Apr 29, 2008)

3.61 yesterday in Littleton Colorado...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 29, 2008)

Torch said:


> 3.61 yesterday in Littleton Colorado...


If you're in Lakewood/ Morrision - on Bearcreek one block north of Morrision Rd. there a Diamond Shamrock - $3.45 this morning.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 29, 2008)

At my favorite Wawa it's $3.23. Shell is $3.45 and up.

Charles


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Apr 29, 2008)

Here in Portugal:

Gasoline 98 oct. 1.58€ / litre
Gasoline 95 oct. 1.42€ /litre
Diesel normal 1.29€ /litre 
Diesel super 1.36€ /litre

The gasoline is too expensive for me i had to sold my SAAB 9000 turbo because i couldn`t afford the increasing price of gasoline so i bought i VW passat tdi in germany last year, only consumes about 6 liters/ 100Km

and i started to use cocking oil in my Land Rover TDI, its the only way for me to save some €


----------



## trackend (Apr 29, 2008)

£1.15 ($2.26) a litre 95 oct


----------



## Erich (Apr 29, 2008)

Truly it appears that the worlds folk need to start riding their bikes more .........

the fuel prices suck the world over ~


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 29, 2008)

$3.68/gal at the on base gas station.


----------



## trackend (Apr 29, 2008)

Market trader on the news said oil will reach $200 a barrel before the end of the year.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 29, 2008)

Took this pic in Mobile Alabama today..... The highest I've EVER seen gas prices.....



> EVER!!!


----------



## Eco-81 (Apr 29, 2008)

I paid $4.39 a gal. for diesel today in Sacramento.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 29, 2008)

Paid 3.47 today for reg. Premium for the 'Vette was 3.69. 

TO


----------



## Freebird (Apr 29, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> that 1.28 must be up north as its 1.18 here



It's probably lower there also because it's close to the cheaper US side. It was 1.28 in Thunder Bay. Its also $1.279 in Regina Sask


----------



## ThunderThud (Apr 29, 2008)

Well regular is $3.79, and Diesel is $4.69.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 29, 2008)

I was driving around today - the range between Denver and Colorado Springs is $3.29 - $3.49


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2008)

$1.549 per litre here in South Oz...


----------



## Heinz (May 2, 2008)

Same over here Wayne, hovering over that mark.

I actually bought a new bike and have been riding more than ever. Will pay for itself within a few weeks.


----------



## Henk (May 2, 2008)

Well petrol is going now for under 10 Rand a liter and diesel for over 10 Rand a liter.


----------



## Erich (May 2, 2008)

that's the spirit Heinz, ride the darn blasted bike, screw the autos and the ones that force us to buy their cheaply made fuels ............. time for a little rebellion


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 17, 2008)

3.59 reg

TO


----------



## trackend (May 17, 2008)

Petrol £1.12 ltr Derv £1.24 ltr


----------



## Freebird (May 17, 2008)

Over $1,000 to fill up....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 17, 2008)

Between $3.49 and $3.69 in my neck of the woods. E85 is up to $2.80 a gallon


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 18, 2008)

Lets see 

Super Unleaded was $4.11 a gallon yesterday.


----------



## evangilder (May 18, 2008)

Thursday fill-up was $3.99 per gallon for 87 octane.


----------



## Wildcat (May 18, 2008)

$1.50 Ltr yesterday for Unleaded. This sucks....


----------



## pbfoot (May 18, 2008)

$1.22/l


----------



## Henk (May 20, 2008)

I want a car that will run on air, sick of pouring in gas/petrol.


----------



## seesul (May 21, 2008)

Actually gas 2 dollars/liter and diesel 2,18/liter.
They say gas should reach 2,5 dollar/liter in the summer time


----------



## RabidAlien (May 21, 2008)

$3.70/gal here, last time I saw it. 

Has anybody posted this little vid yet? Sorry for the double if they have....still, will be NICE when/if it gets out!!!!!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9iWaCMbw60_


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 21, 2008)

Filled up this AM , cost me £1.15 for a litre , over £5 a gallon or $ 2.40 . And the best is still to come , petrol tax to up by 2p a litre in October . Any-one wanna buy a Government , slightly used and about as much nuse as a chocolate tank . Phone 10 Downing St. and ask for Gordon the Gimp !


----------



## v2 (May 21, 2008)

Diesel 2.20 USD per litre!


----------



## Heinz (May 21, 2008)

$1.59/L for 91 Octane tonight. Bastards.


----------



## grimmy (May 21, 2008)

Get this $8.40 a Gallon in New Zealand thats about $11.00 US out of that the NZ Govt take 49% intax and we have our own oil wells they sell 35,000 barrels to Aussie a year, and now they,ve got this oil in the great southern basin which is south of N Z they reckon there is more oil there than in Saudi Arabia and Irag combined but the sea runs at 15metre swells which makes it hard to get out well never see a drop of it here ,I dont see why we have to be paying OPEC prices for oil its a great big rackett if you ask me ??


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2008)

Paid $1.36 litre this morning to fill up....by the afternoon it had hit $1.625 the highest ever here!


----------



## ccheese (May 21, 2008)

In Virginia Beach, Va. this morning it was $3.59 (usd). Shell is always
ten cents per gallon higher. Some stations, right on the beach are at
$3.69 to $3.72 (usd). Where will it end ?

Would you believe I can remember 20 cents per gallon ???

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 22, 2008)

just paid 3.66 reg

Seen it at 3.79 in a few places.

TO


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 22, 2008)

between $3.63 - $3.75 where I'm at.


----------



## rochie (May 22, 2008)

£1.27 per litre here cost me £20 more to fill up than it did 8 months ago when i got my car


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 22, 2008)

$3.85/Gallon this moring on the way to work. I'm sure it will make the jump to over $4.00 before the Memorial Day Weekend.


----------



## johnbr (May 22, 2008)

$1.27.5 Litre here.


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (May 22, 2008)

Finally hit $4 mark this evening where I live. I was thinking about going to Chicago this weekend to visit relatives (7hr drive from my house), but I'm not sure anymore. There's no way I'm taking Greyhound.


----------



## johnbr (May 23, 2008)

It just toped $1.30 Litre today here.


----------



## ju87 (May 25, 2008)

around $4.00

ju87


----------



## GaryMcL (May 25, 2008)

We hit $4.17/gallon for regular Saturday just in time for the big weekend. Jumped from about $3.87 on Friday.

Haven't been over $4.00 for regular until now.


----------



## pbfoot (May 25, 2008)

1.25/l here


----------



## smg (May 27, 2008)

4.27 in sandigo ca


----------



## ccheese (May 27, 2008)

My favorite Wawa is $3.77. Shell is a nickle higher, but at the beach front
it's about $3.85. 

Charles


----------



## Marcel (May 27, 2008)

1.60 euro per liter


----------



## trackend (May 27, 2008)

Just seen it at £1.19 ltr = to $8.89 per US gallon at current UK exchange rate


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2008)

new high here $1.645...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 28, 2008)

Between $3.78 and $3.89 in my area. I'm still using E85 at $2.89 a gallon.


----------



## ccheese (May 28, 2008)

In Va Beach it was $3.79 at the Wawa. Probably 10 to 15 cents higher
at the beach front. Gotta gouge the tourists, you know !

Charles


----------



## pbfoot (May 28, 2008)

1.245/l or 4.70 US gal in Canada or drive over border and its 4.07 gal or 1.09/l in NFNY plus 3.50 bridge tolls


----------



## lesofprimus (May 28, 2008)

ITS TIME TO MOTHERFUC*IN REVOLT GENTLEMEN!!!!


----------



## rochie (May 28, 2008)

i think its about to kick off in the uk


----------



## David Cohen (May 28, 2008)

ccheese said:


> My favorite Wawa is $3.77. Shell is a nickle higher, but at the beach front
> it's about $3.85.
> 
> Charles




Yay! Wawa. Here it's $3.57 or so


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 28, 2008)

F***in' oil companies!

And what about all the tree-huggin' liberals who won't let us build nuclear power plants or drill for oil in Alaska or off-shore or wherever proven reserves are known to be!

3.79 to 3.85 around here.

TO


----------



## plan_D (May 28, 2008)

The price of petrol in Britain is beyond belief now and it continues to rise. Mr. Gordon Brown has to be one of the worst prime ministers this country has ever seen, and thankfully his term will be short. On the back of rising fuel costs the ever so thoughtful Brown wants to raise road and fuel taxes yet again. 

It's been the time to revolt in Britain for a decade now but the the Great British public can't find the backbone it lost 60 years ago; it must have been 60 years ago when we lost it 'cos that's the last time I've heard it being used. 

Some truckers have made a protest in the streets of London earlier this week - thank God. I want Britain to really tell the government what a mess it is. Brown's answer has been to call for increased production of U.K. oil to halt rising costs... it just goes to show that education of that level doesn't make you smart, it just makes you greedy. 

A simple 10% off fuel tax would ease the pressure on British motorists and all British industry; but the government can't allow their pockets to hand over some gold. To remove all problems the British government just taxes people ... then overworks them... then taxes them even more to solve the problem of heavy drinking because we want to forget that we work all the time... make the next target for the terrorists 10 Downing Street while Mr.Brown is in there on his pile of £50 notes, the [email protected]


----------



## trackend (May 29, 2008)

I take you're not overly impressed with Mr Brown, D
I have to say I get a small pension on top of my normal wage but I have to pay 40% tax on it, after already paying tax when I saved it in the first place I'm not very happy at getting a second dose.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 29, 2008)

GATHER THE PITCHFORKS AND BURN THE CROPS!!! THE TIME FOR REVOLT IS AT HAND!!!

Does anyone actually know why a barrel of oil is so freakin expensive now??? Its not like the Wars we got goin are affecting OPEC...


----------



## trackend (May 29, 2008)

Sod the crops Dan, burn the f-in politicans


----------



## rochie (May 29, 2008)

demand for oil from china and india to blame for high oil prices so the bbc news says.
very well said plan d i bought a diesal zafira 8 months ago cost £50 to fill up it cost me £72 this morning.
thank you very much gorden brown but hey you didnt raise income tax, just all the other taxes around it and then invented lots of new ones


----------



## Erich (May 29, 2008)

Oil pirates I believe, it's 4.23 a gal............rip-offs making billions on the worlds folk


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2008)

9ZAR/l here ($1.4/l), UK is getting ridiculous price wise at the moment - the tax on petrol is at like 188%. Did read somewhere though that the price of oil in Venezuela is ~20 US cents a litre...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 29, 2008)

Gnomey said:


> Did read somewhere though that the price of oil in Venezuela is ~20 US cents a litre...



True - but the average Venezuelan makes only $2000 USD a yesr.


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2008)

True but that is also roughly the average wage of most of the countries surrounding South Africa and most of them have higher fuel prices than here in SA...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 29, 2008)

Gnomey said:


> True but that is also roughly the average wage of most of the countries surrounding South Africa and most of them have higher fuel prices than here in SA...


That's crazy!


----------



## Henk (May 30, 2008)

Going for over R10 a liter here due to the inflation. Bloody ANC screwing us middle class people all over again.


----------



## Henk (May 30, 2008)

Gnomey said:


> True but that is also roughly the average wage of most of the countries surrounding South Africa and most of them have higher fuel prices than here in SA...



Amen Gnomey.

Botswana, Mozambique and Namibia pays less for petrol/gas than we here in SA. We produce petrol out of coal and gas, but we sell it to other countries for cheaper and import again.


----------



## v2 (May 30, 2008)

today morning: Diesel 2,25 $ per litre


----------



## plan_D (May 30, 2008)

Mr.Brown did raise the income tax for the vast majority of the British public. Sure, he lowered the income tax to 20% but then removed the 10% tax bracket. He gave with one hand then took even more with the other. 

I can't stand Brown I think he's a fat, greedy, lazy, dumb sh*t, wobbly gob, jock, [email protected] and that's being nice. But then the whole British solution to problems is tax. 

British people drink too much. Solution - Tax alcohol more.
British people (apparently) drive too much. Solution - Increase fuel and road tax.
British people are killing the planet. Solution - Tax everything that could possible harm the planet.
British people are fat. Solution - Tax.
British people are enjoying themselves, spending too much. Solution - Tax

Now, if the British government had a clue in it's tiny collection of tiny minds it'd hunt down the route cause of these problems...

Britain drinks a lot because we are over-worked. We, as a nation, work some of the longest hours in Europe (if not the world). We are worked until we've got one foot in the grave. All we have to look forward to is the weekend and those drinks that let us forget the last week. Solution to heavy drinking is to reduce the working hours; give us a few more holidays. 

On the Green issue (with cars, and everything else); I don't think lining your pockets with gold would stop any climate change. The government knows people won't give up their cars for public transport because public transport is turd. So they charge us more to use our cars; which are the only realistic way of getting around. If climate change was real the government would be more sensible to over incentives to people for buying hybrid cars, fitting solar panels to their houses or fitting combi boilers. You don't hear the government saying they'll pay 50% of the price for solar panels on your house; save money and the planet. 

Kill 'em all...every last fcuk wit in the government... all as greedy and stupid as each other. If they cared so much about this country they'd take a drop in wage...imagine if every politician took a 5% drop in wage...what kind of money would this country save !


----------



## Henk (May 30, 2008)

I hate pollination's, they do not give a sh!t about you.


----------



## Marcel (May 30, 2008)

$9.76 per gallon, this afternoon


----------



## pbfoot (May 30, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> GATHER THE PITCHFORKS AND BURN THE CROPS!!! THE TIME FOR REVOLT IS AT HAND!!!
> 
> Does anyone actually know why a barrel of oil is so freakin expensive now??? Its not like the Wars we got goin are affecting OPEC...


I read recently it's more to do with speculators on the commodities exchange then anything else


----------



## Matt308 (May 30, 2008)

$4.15USD just up the street. But Christ, $9.76 in the Netherlands, Marcel? Jeeeez!


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (May 31, 2008)

In Portugal today:

Gasoline 98 oct. 1.68€ / litre
Gasoline 95 oct. 1.62€ /litre
Diesel normal 1.41€ /litre
Diesel super 1.61€ /litre

prices increasing every week, some times twice in same week!
our fishermen started yeasterday a strike and don´t know when it ends!
No fish in our country, next week will start truck drivers strike in Portugal, Spain, France and Italy, wee probably will have shortage of some tipes of food. 
Civil war is near, not joking!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 31, 2008)

Paid 3.76 reg yesterday.

TO


----------



## plan_D (Jun 1, 2008)

I paid $11.20 a gallon today.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 1, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> $4.15USD just up the street. But Christ, $9.76 in the Netherlands, Marcel? Jeeeez!



Yep, that's the right word.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 1, 2008)

$4.14 a gallon this morning.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 1, 2008)

4.25 for 87 here


----------



## Trebor (Jun 1, 2008)

my mom pays $4.03 it costs $50 to fill her little Chevrolet Colorado up.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 1, 2008)

Today around my area - $3.79 - $3.90 - I filled up on E85 - $2.89 a gallon.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 1, 2008)

All I know is my next Jeep is going to be a damn 6 cylinder!


----------



## Trebor (Jun 1, 2008)

that a bad thing?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 1, 2008)

$4.03

Its so great to have a ton of oil refineries around here.


----------



## Hop (Jun 2, 2008)

> Does anyone actually know why a barrel of oil is so freakin expensive now???



Oil production has been flat for 3 - 4 years, whilst demand is going up every year.

Production, million barrels per day:

2003 - 79.62
2004 - 83.12
2005 - 84.63
2006 - 84.60
2007 - 84.59

With supply not increasing, price will increase to keep demand down (otherwise people would be consuming more oil than is produced, which would lead to shortages)


----------



## ccheese (Jun 2, 2008)

The price in Va. Beach (away from the actual beach) has been holding at
$3.77 for over a week. It's ten to twenty cents higher at the beach, but
that's just to screw the tourists.

Charles


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 2, 2008)

Hop said:


> Oil production has been flat for 3 - 4 years, whilst demand is going up every year.
> 
> Production, million barrels per day:
> 
> ...


but demand overall worldwide has only increased 1% over the same period of time


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> but demand overall worldwide has only increased 1% over the same period of time


You sure about that????


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 2, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> You sure about that????


sorry slight correction 1-2% 
here is a clip from following article from last week

"They say it's not even galloping demand that's at fault; it's a shortage in supply. 

The high prices will eventually encourage more supply, and put a big damper on demand. But even with rapid growth in China during the period of rising prices, world consumption of oil increased only 1 per cent last year. 

"This marked the third year in which oil demand grew at an annual rate of less than 2 per cent," noted the Worldwatch Institute. "

TheStar.com | Business | Who to blame for sky-high gas


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> "This marked the third year in which oil demand grew at an annual rate of less than 2 per cent," noted the Worldwatch Institute. "


"OIL" demand, not gasoline - I think gasoline demand been averaging a 5% growth rate since 2001 - I'll try to find the source.


----------



## Hop (Jun 2, 2008)

> but demand overall worldwide has only increased 1% over the same period of time



Demand or consumption?

Demand/consumption has only risen by 1% over the period because the price of oil has gone up so much. If oil still cost $40 a barrel, how much would demand have risen?

That's why the price rises if production can't keep up with demand. If demand grew to 90 million barrels a day, and production remained at 85 million, where would the extra 5 million barrels a day come from?

If production is greater than demand, then the price falls until demand increases to use the excess production. The reverse is also true, if production falls (or even stays flat), then the price increases until demand falls to match production.

The only alternative is rationing, where you fix the price but limit allocations, so you can afford oil, but not get all you need. Rationing is open to abuse, though, and requires a central authority controls the supply.


----------



## Henk (Jun 4, 2008)

R9,95 per liter now after the fuel prise went up at 12am on Wednesday.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jun 4, 2008)

In Cordoba, Argentina.

Gasoline 98 octanes: 2,90 pesos

Gasoline 90 octanes: 2,50 pesos

Gasoline 86 octanes 2,45 pesos.

Diesel: 2,25 pesos

Compressed Natural Gas: 0,92 pesos

1 Argentine peso= 0.33 Dollar and 0,20 Euro.


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Jun 11, 2008)

don`t have new prices!!
Fuel is over in gas stations today.
today i had to drive 80 Km to buy 30 lts of diesel.
Truck drivers are on strike since sunday, caos is instaling in the country.
1 truck driver killed by another in a road blockade, 2 injured, 3 trucks set on fire.
shortage of food in supermarkets, milk is being wasted in the farms because of lack of distribution, catle doesn`t recieve food.
Airports with fuel for emergencie, military and governement aircraft
Hundreds of veicules stopped in highways from lack of road assistance trucks.
Its getting dangereos here!!
Government preparing to declare state of emergencie. This means troops on the streets.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2008)

Up to $1.68.9 here in some stations.....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 12, 2008)

3.94 to 4.09 reg

TO


----------



## trackend (Jun 12, 2008)

£1.16 a ltr BBC financial observers expectation is for it to hit £2.25 by the end of the year
Roughly $20 a gallon


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 12, 2008)

$100 to fill up my car... $400 a week in gas!
I want to buy a scooter and dump my BMW!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 12, 2008)

I couldn't tell you the last time I filled up my truck. I just put in $25 or $30. It would probably cost $75 if I filled it up. 

Gas is averaging $3.89 around Dallas.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 12, 2008)

In Va. Beach it's $3.91. Shell is always a nickle higher, but at the beach
it's over $4.00.

Charles


----------



## Freebird (Jun 12, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Paid $2.69 yesterday - I did see a report last week that said Colorado had the lowest gais prices in the US - RIGHT NOW!




Gee, a trip down memory lane, $2.69 gas....


Diesel is now $5 bucks a gallon in some places in Washington state....


In Canada diesel will soon be pushing $6 a gallon....


----------



## Erich (Jun 12, 2008)

ethanol laced crap for 4.39 a gal............ no end in sight guys


----------



## evangilder (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2008)

That about sums it up alright!


----------



## Mstcnc (Jun 13, 2008)

Middle Finland, europe,

Just filled car tank, 1,63€ litre, thats $9,48 / us gallon.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 13, 2008)

Today I seen it for $3.83 a gallon. E85 still holding at $2.80. That conversion more than paid for itself.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2008)

I gassed up today for $4.34 a gallon


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 14, 2008)

On the raod back to Texas this morning.... Gas was $3.93 Yesterday at the Kangeroo Station.... The Chevron was at $3.97.... The days of under $4.00 gas are soon to be behind us....

So what happens when gas/petrol in London reaches 10 bucks a gallon????

Mass suicides???

This is getting retarded....


----------



## Hop (Jun 14, 2008)

> £1.16 a ltr BBC financial observers expectation is for it to hit £2.25 by the end of the year
> Roughly $20 a gallon



Short of a major war in the Middle East, it isn't going to happen. Demand is down quite substantially already, at £2 a litre consumption will be down so much there will be a large oil surplus.

£2.25 a litre would mean Americans paying $11 a gallon. Think gasoline will sell as well in the US at that price? Demand would collapse, and the US uses almost a quarter of all world oil production.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jun 14, 2008)

Well currently here "Gas" or petrol as i like to call it is about $6.67 AU a gallon. since our doller is pretty close to you guys right now (i am referring to the US) that wouldn't be much off 6.50 a gallon. Diesel is about $7 a Gallon (AU) That is so retarded considering that it takes less refining to go from crude oil to diesel than to petrol. WTF ????? 
L.P.G is about $2.80 a gallon


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 15, 2008)

I paid $3.77 a gallon in Hammond, Louisiana yesterday, which is the cheapest I can remember seeing in months....

It felt like we were robbing a bank when I pulled out of there....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2008)

new high here today..$1.719 per litre..


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 18, 2008)

I paid 3.93 two days ago, now it ranges from 3.95 to 4.09. 

TO


----------



## trackend (Jun 18, 2008)

$9.03 a US gallon
And the shell tanker truck drivers just got a pay deal that gives them over £36,000 per annum which aint bad for truck driving, my daughter gets £27,000 for driving container artics.


----------



## Kruska (Jun 19, 2008)

Filled up my car yesterday in Beijing China at 3.4$ per gallon / 93 octane, and in Germany the government will be looting your wallet with about 9.6$ a gallon.

Regards
Kruska


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 30, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Today I seen it for $3.83 a gallon. E85 still holding at $2.80. That conversion more than paid for itself.


is this how you do it 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GUV3dUovqM_


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 30, 2008)

3.83 to 3.91 on average

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 30, 2008)

Les, I don't know where your going in Texas, but in Dallas I have seen it as "cheap" as $3.69. Sure beats $4.05 like two weeks ago.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 31, 2008)

$3.69 I have found at 4 stations here in SJ just 20 miles from the refineries in Philly.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 31, 2008)

$4.26 a gallon yesterday.


----------



## JugBR (Aug 1, 2008)

considering 1 dolar = R$ 1,56

gasoline is 6,30 USD 

ethanol today can reach 4,8 USD, but when sugar cane harvest season ends it could fall to near 3,00 USD.

the advantage is that since 2003 most of new veichles are flex-fuel, could run with gasoline and ethanol. before that, just gasoline or just ethanol. 

also for 800 USD you can have a modification to work with natural gas, wich is more cheaper yet.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2008)

dropped briefly to $1.42 litre early in the week but on the rise again...$1.55 -60


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2008)

£1.20 a litre here, around £1.10 in town.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 1, 2008)

Today in Va. Beach it's 3.63 !! Shell is a nickel higher.

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 1, 2008)

I've been in the mountains outside of Denver for the past several days and haven't see the prices yet, but there on station down my street who is at $3.89 and he's usually .10 - .20 higher than the norm. I'll probably get gas tomorrow, I know the news folks been saying its falling in Denver - just in time for the "DNC."

I haven't seen what E85 is yet.


----------



## airboiy (Aug 1, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Flyboy, how the h*ll does Colorado, in the middle of the country get to pay $2.69 while here in Jersey, right next to the refineries and shipping ports, we pay 20 cents more?? Man, something is off.



in Louisville, Kentucky, it's $4.50/gallon. quit complaining man. WE'RE DYING HERE!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 1, 2008)

airboiy said:


> in Louisville, Kentucky, it's $4.50/gallon. quit complaining man. WE'RE DYING HERE!


Look at the date of his post - it was back in Jan.


----------



## Negative Creep (Aug 1, 2008)

Is actually, wait for it - dropping! Down to about £1.13 a litre. Oh, what a bargain!


----------



## JugBR (Aug 1, 2008)

unfortunelly the price of oil barrel will just rise until the end of year.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 5, 2008)

3.82 as of yesterday.

TO


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 5, 2008)

JugBR said:


> unfortunelly the price of oil barrel will just rise until the end of year.


It's down to under $118 a barrel today, it dropped about $6 in the past 2 days and seems to keep going down - traditionally the price of crude will drop at the end of the summer provided there's no world event that will affect oil supply.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 7, 2008)

It's down to $3.58 today! Yea!!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 7, 2008)

We dropped from $4.12 to $4.10 today!!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 7, 2008)

3.75 today

Oil is up a little over a buck a barrel today last time I looked.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 7, 2008)

$3.59 or so a gallon up here in Minnesota. Better than the $4.09 of a little over a month ago, but still way too high. Guess I'll need to start developing that electric car with the build in Windmill and Solar panel to charge the batteries as I go.


----------



## Erich (Aug 7, 2008)

still 4.23 a gal, I saw it drop 20 cents in northern Cali over a weeks time just several days ago making my way homeward..........did it drop here ? ,,,,,,, NOPE


----------



## v2 (Aug 7, 2008)

2,29 $ per litre ( diesel )


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2008)

$1.429 today lowest for a while. Glad as I was running on fumes....


----------



## ccheese (Aug 12, 2008)

At my favorite Wa-wa in Va. Beach it's $3.53. Gas has dropped forty-five
cents in three weeks !!!

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 12, 2008)

We're about $3.78 - E85, $2.80.


----------



## Erich (Aug 12, 2008)

geez why am I paying 4.09 ? and that seems to be cheap in so. Oregon


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 12, 2008)

Costco is 3.54! Draws a crowd.

TO


----------



## Heinz (Aug 13, 2008)

$1.57/L


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 13, 2008)

Well in Colorado Springs I saw regular for $3.67 - e85 is now $2.69 at one of the stations that sells the stuff.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 13, 2008)

In Virginia Beach [but not AT the beach] Wa-wa is $3.49 Shell is a nickel
higher. At the beach front it's ten cents higher.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 16, 2008)

ranges from 3.54 to 3.69

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2008)

Dropped by around 5p a litre. Now at £1.13/l (still around $8 a gallon).


----------



## Henk (Aug 19, 2008)

Going to drop with 1 Rand per liter now. I miss the days when it was 3 Rand something a liter.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 19, 2008)

$3.39 this morning at Wa-wa in Va. Beach.

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 19, 2008)

Been jumping around a lot the last couple weeks, ranges from $3.49 all the way up to $3.79. Makes 20 cent jumps overnight, then down 5-15 cents the next day, if not the same day it went up.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2008)

Paid $1.389/litre today...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 20, 2008)

$4.01 yesterday when I gassed up.


----------



## Erich (Aug 20, 2008)

dang, send that cheap stuff over here, anywhere from $3.99 a gal. to $4.15


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 20, 2008)

I saw it for $3.35 this morning.

Still $4.00+ Erich? What part of the country are you in?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Paid $1.389/litre today...



Today it's $1.589 litre!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 21, 2008)

3.49 to 3.59

Higher at the beach.

TO


----------



## Njaco (Aug 21, 2008)

$3.34 down here.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 22, 2008)

1.58 euro/l


----------



## ccheese (Aug 23, 2008)

In Virginia Beach at the Wa-wa it's $3.31 !! At the beach front it's $.15
more. Gotta nail those tourists, you know !

Charles


----------



## plan_D (Aug 23, 2008)

Last time I filled up , which was ...two weeks ago , because my clutch and gearbox have both been destroyed... it was 118.9p a litre, that's a healthy $2.36 a litre. 

I'm grateful that my car can do 50 MPG.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2008)

Thought about some today....will wait, not coughing up $1.619 a litre...


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 11, 2008)

$3.37 this morning at QuikTrip.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 11, 2008)

3.35 this AM.

TO


----------



## Heinz (Sep 11, 2008)

$1.59/L right now nudge early 60s other places.


----------



## Amsel (Sep 11, 2008)

$3.49 and rising. We have run out of regular at many stations due to Hurricane Ike barreling down on us.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 12, 2008)

No kidding Amsel. Gas two days ago was $3.34 and now it's $3.59, yet the price of oil has dropped to $102 per barrel.

Price rising son's of beaches.


----------



## marlin (Sep 16, 2008)

I run a V12 six litre Aston Martin DB9 that does about 12 miles to the gallon, so I make a point of never bothering to find out was the cost of fuel is.
It'd break my heart if I ever found out !


----------



## marlin (Sep 16, 2008)

Amsel said:


> $3.49 and rising. We have run out of regular at many stations due to Hurricane Ike barreling down on us.



I know that Ike (and other ?) hurricanes have pounded parts of the USA, but does anyone know if Cuba has been badly hit ? I am going there next month for a couple of weeks and have not heard/read of Cuba's condition. I do know, though, that the Cuban websites I have accessed recently seem to be out of commission.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 16, 2008)

Stupid hurricane! Oil is now under $100 per barrel for the first time is 6 months and gas is back up to $3.69.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 16, 2008)

Hope ours is down tomorrow need to fill up....$1.40 a litre would be nice..


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 16, 2008)

Damn hurricane!

3.57

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2008)

I gassed up today at $3.85 a gallon.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2008)

I coughed up $1.43 a litre about $78 worth to top up...


----------



## muller (Sep 25, 2008)

I drive a diesel, it's €1.28/L in my local station, which ia about average, petrol is slightly cheaper at €1.25/L, earlier in the summer diesel was up to €1.45/L and again petrol was a couple of cents cheaper, but the prices have been coming down over the last few months. But there are places that are still fairly expensive, the price difference between different service stations here can be up to 10c a litre!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 26, 2008)

sitting just under $1.99 a litre


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 26, 2008)

As of 9/25, 3.37.

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 26, 2008)

Must be nice TO. The gas stations in Texas are still taking advantage of that F'n hurricane. Gas is still $3.55 per gallon.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2008)

$4.02 a gallon


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2008)

$1.449 per litre today, had to fill up...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2008)

$3.92 a gallon. It has been fluctuating quite a bit here.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 5, 2008)

3.15 at the shore.

Out in PA yesterday I saw it range anywhere from 3.11 to 3.48.

TO


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 5, 2008)

On the low end $3.35. E85 - $2.50


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 5, 2008)

1.05/l


----------



## Njaco (Oct 7, 2008)

Saw at 2 stations around here (_drumroll please_).........

$2.99


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 8, 2008)

$3.84 a gallon.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 8, 2008)

$2.99!!! Dayum. The cheapest in Dallas that I know of is $3.29 right now.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 8, 2008)

2.99 to 3.15 around here.

TO


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 8, 2008)

About $100 dollars...

Oh.. I thought it said how much is A$$ where you live!

.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 8, 2008)

100 bucks? That's cheap!  

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2008)

What the hell is AAFEES smoking??

We pay $3.84 a gallon at the US Army onpost gas stations. AAFEES (Army Airforce Exchange Service) tells us that they take an average of the gas prices in the United States and that is what they charge us.

Bullshit, we are a good 50 cents over what you guys say you are paying!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 9, 2008)

2.99!

Will wonders ever cease.  

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Most stations around my neck of the woods are $2.99/gallon the last two days. Still way too high, but it beats the $4.00 I was paying a few months back.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 10, 2008)

2.95 and going down, but not going down as fast as my IRA.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 10, 2008)

I hear ya on the retirement account TO.

Saw a few stations with gas at $2.79/Gallon on the way to work this morning.


----------



## southernpilot (Oct 10, 2008)

$2.93 just paid in Houston, Texas.


----------



## No_Nickname (Oct 10, 2008)

Prices ranging from $2.99- $3.29 in my area


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 10, 2008)

$1./l


----------



## machine shop tom (Oct 10, 2008)

It went from 3.24/gal to 3.00/gal today.

tom


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 10, 2008)

No_Nickname said:


> Prices ranging from $2.99- $3.29 in my area



That's what it is in Dallas too.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2008)

Filled up at $1.40.9/litre yesterday....


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 15, 2008)

uhhh in my dads town the lowest was $2.97 a gallon


----------



## Erich (Oct 15, 2008)

man I must live in hell-town it is 3.59 where I tank up ........... crap !


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 15, 2008)

2.85

TO


----------



## rochie (Oct 15, 2008)

£1.07-petrol per litre £1.17 for diesel


----------



## Njaco (Oct 15, 2008)

Just saw a station with $2.69 a gal.


----------



## zerum (Oct 24, 2008)

6,66$ PR GL or 1,76$ pr liter here..


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 24, 2008)

2.65

TO


----------



## Marcel (Oct 24, 2008)

Price is going down!  A few weeks ago, I paid 1.60 euro's per liter, now it's dropped below the 1.50 euro mark.


----------



## Erich (Oct 24, 2008)

well it dropped down at more corner station to 3.09 a gal, still not under 3.00 bucks yet but ........... mr iran and mr venzeula sure must be crapping in their pants right now those poor little stooges


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2008)

It has gotten down here as well. 3.95-4.17 PLN per a liter


----------



## v2 (Oct 24, 2008)

Wurger said:


> It has gotten down here as well. 3.95-4.17 PLN per a liter



yes... but for this moment 1USD= 3,03 PLN.... mounth ago was 1USD= 2,15 PLN...


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the price where you are Erich,

In Dallas we are at $2.34 as of today.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 24, 2008)

In South Jersey just passed a WaWa store with $2.39 a gallon.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2008)

Still hovering around $1.50 a litre here...talk is it may drop 20 -30 cents over the next few weeks.....believe it when I see it....


----------



## Airframes (Oct 25, 2008)

So why is it still £4.87 per gallon here, for F**** sake?! That's abou $8.50 US.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 25, 2008)

I've seen it as low as $2.48 and dropping in my neck of Colorado. My E85? $2.09 a gallon - and dropping!!!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 25, 2008)

Saw today 1.39 euro per liter near my house, it's getting better


----------



## Hop (Oct 25, 2008)

> So why is it still £4.87 per gallon here, for F**** sake?!



Tax. Duty on petrol is 50.35 pence a litre. VAT at 17.5% is added on top.

That means if the oil companies decided to give petrol away free it would still cost 59p a litre, £2.69 a gallon.

Petrol is actually selling for about 30p a litre in the UK now, the government gets 64p a litre in tax.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 25, 2008)

$3.20 for low grade, at a Shell station.

In Orange County.


----------



## rochie (Oct 25, 2008)

Airframes said:


> So why is it still £4.87 per gallon here, for F**** sake?! That's abou $8.50 US.



ask mister's brown and darling terry


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 26, 2008)

Just filled the wife's car yesterday for $2.35/gal. Managed to drive off having spent only $30!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 26, 2008)

Saw reg for 2.41 at a "cash only" station in Pt. Pleasant Beach.

I don't know what goin' down faster, the price of gas, or my IRA. 

TO.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 26, 2008)

I gassed up for $3.36 a gallon (88 cents a liter) the other day. A lot better than last months $4.02 a gallon but it needs to keep dropping.


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 26, 2008)

$.95/l a litre its dropping as fast as the C dollar but this is the calm before the storm as less people are working less fuel needed etc


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 30, 2008)

$2.49/gal in Seattle


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 30, 2008)

My go-to station is at 2.35 for reg.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2008)

Down a tad, filled last night at $1.36/litre.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 30, 2008)

$2.39 today - In my part of the world I seen it drop as much as 40 cents within a week. E85 is 2.10 - right now I'm running gas until E85 drops further.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 1, 2008)

$2.19 a gallon today....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2008)

I gassed up for $2.87 a gallon today at the airfield. 

For you Euro people that comes out to $0.74 a liter.


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 1, 2008)

I paid $1.95 per gallon last night.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 2, 2008)

I really hope we drop that low as well.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 2, 2008)

$2.15 a gal here


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 2, 2008)

$2.32, E85 - $1.99 and falling.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 2, 2008)

2.25 reg

TO


----------



## ccheese (Nov 2, 2008)

Today, at my favorite Wa-wa it was $2.01 !! Shell was a nickel higher.

Charles


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 3, 2008)

a station here is town is selling gas for $1.91 per gallon.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 3, 2008)

It's $2.61 for regular here in Vermont.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 3, 2008)

$2.20 in Colorado Springs. I stopped running E85 because it's now cheaper to run gas - never thought that would happen!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 3, 2008)

E85?


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 4, 2008)

I saw prices at a QT station here in town was $1.89 I believe.


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 4, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> $2.20 in Colorado Springs. I stopped running E85 because it's now cheaper to run gas - never thought that would happen!



FlyboyJ, do you have a flexfuel vehicle? Is there a difference in gas mileage you see running the E85 vs. standard gas?


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 4, 2008)

Paid $1.249 yesterday been some time since it has been that low....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 4, 2008)

Messy1 said:


> FlyboyJ, do you have a flexfuel vehicle? Is there a difference in gas mileage you see running the E85 vs. standard gas?



Hi Messy;

Yes, I converted my 96' Civic into a flex vehicle. I get 28.5-30 MPG when I run E85 and 34-35 MPG when I run gas. I could run either one without doing anything to the vehicle and now I use an on line calcualtor to determine which one is more expensive based on my mileage and the price of each one. I'm expecting to see E85 here in Colorado drop aother 80 cents a gallon.


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 4, 2008)

that's cool! We build all types of motors here at JR Motorsports where I work, from stock rebuilds to all out race motors (sprint cars, late models, drag cars, etc.). We have more and more customer coming in wanting to build E85 motors. I was curious on your mileage. E85 has a much higher octane rating, so customers are running more compression on E85 motors. We have some really cool combos being put together. One of my fellow employees is getting ready to build a 438 stroker with a Procharger that has been calculated to make over 1100 HP on E85, on a 9.5:1 motor! Pretty cool!


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 4, 2008)

I just paid $2.07 and filled up my bike. It costs a whopping $6.93 to fill it up.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 4, 2008)

Messy1 said:


> that's cool! We build all types of motors here at JR Motorsports where I work, from stock rebuilds to all out race motors (sprint cars, late models, drag cars, etc.). We have more and more customer coming in wanting to build E85 motors. I was curious on your mileage. E85 has a much higher octane rating, so customers are running more compression on E85 motors. We have some really cool combos being put together. One of my fellow employees is getting ready to build a 438 stroker with a Procharger that has been calculated to make over 1100 HP on E85, on a 9.5:1 motor! Pretty cool!


Pretty cool! I do notice the octane difference and on hot days NO PING!


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Yep, our customers are more concerned with the higher octane rating than any savings at the pump, but with the E85 you have to run more volume so I do not know if you save all that much really.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 5, 2008)

Down to $2.02 per gallon here, maybe it will continue to go down?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 6, 2008)

Messy1 said:


> Yep, our customers are more concerned with the higher octane rating than any savings at the pump, but with the E85 you have to run more volume so I do not know if you save all that much really.


It actually will depend on how much you loose on your milage when comparing the 2. I'm getting 35 mpg with the kit installed running gasoline. When I run E85 I get 28 to 30 MPG. Right now its more economical for me to run gas until E85 goes below about $1.60 but gas is falling much quicker.

Here's an E85 calculator...

Miles Per Dollar Calculator

Gas in my neck of the woods - $2.17 and falling


----------



## thewritingwriter89 (Nov 6, 2008)

$1.96 in Indianapolis


----------



## Erich (Nov 6, 2008)

1.96 !!

geez I wish........

think we are down to 2.60 but haven't driven my car or 1-ton for a week


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 6, 2008)

I saw three stations with $1.99 a gallon... First time in years Ive seen it that low...

Whoo hoo!!!


----------



## Erich (Nov 6, 2008)

Dang D ~ I'm sure Bill and I would not mind gassing up our 4x4's with that type of low end gas instead of the crap prices we pay here in Orygun. bet Sys and Eric and others in Cali would agree to the same, Matt in Wa as well, etc......


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2008)

Filled up at $1.099 this week!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 16, 2008)

1.91 reg yesterday.

TO


----------



## Njaco (Nov 16, 2008)

$1.79 a gal down here.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 16, 2008)

gas is a lot cheaper here as well. Something I've noticed is the used car dealers were not selling guzzlers during the high prices are now selling guzzlers 
The people that are buying the guzzlers must be the biggest fools of all time as the drop in fuel prices is only the result in the downturn in the economy


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 16, 2008)

I've been buying gas for $1.81 although its as cheap as $1.78 in some areas in around Denver. Some gas stations were even having "gas wars" to get the business in. E85 has not dropped as quickly and although its $1.69 right now, its cheaper for me to run gas in my car, but I'm sure that will change soon.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2008)

I gassed up the other day for $2.53 a gallon.

I am hoping that we too will drop below teh $2 mark soon.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2008)

Here in Poland the gas is about 4PLN per a liter.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 17, 2008)

$1.83 on Saturday.


----------



## Erich (Nov 17, 2008)

$ 2.29 guess that's cheap for our area. I await the plummet before Christmas........... uh huh sure


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 23, 2008)

$1.69 per gallon!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 23, 2008)

My station is at $1.75 reg. 

7 or 8 miles inland WaWa at $1.69.

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 23, 2008)

We still have not dropped below the $2.00 mark. It is pissing me off.

AAFES keeps telling us they sell gas at the price of the national average. Bullshit!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 23, 2008)

In my neck of the woods between $1.61 and $1.75


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 23, 2008)

Just paid $2.39 a gallon this morning.

The thing that really pisses me off, is that California had the reformulated fuel years ago which was more expensive, and when they discovered that the MBTE formulation was depositing carcinogens in the region's watershed, they discontinued it. But never dropped the higher prices to what the normal fuel was being sold for elsewhere.

The other thing that irritates me, is that California is one of the leading producers and exporters of oil/fuel and we still get jacked around whenever there's a crisis, like heating oil shortage, hurricane, mysterious refinery fire, etc...


----------



## Erich (Nov 23, 2008)

you're getting screwed GG. we paid 1.99 a gal at the el cheapo, most stations are still 2.19 gal and up to 2.35 at the corner Chevron of course that guys is always insane


----------



## Hop (Nov 23, 2008)

> The thing that really pisses me off, is that California had the reformulated fuel years ago which was more expensive, and when they discovered that the MBTE formulation was depositing carcinogens in the region's watershed, they discontinued it. But never dropped the higher prices to what the normal fuel was being sold for elsewhere.



Bear in mind California has the highest average gasoline taxes in the US.


> The other thing that irritates me, is that California is one of the leading producers and exporters of oil/fuel and we still get jacked around whenever there's a crisis, like heating oil shortage, hurricane, mysterious refinery fire, etc...



The US west coast is its own separate petroleum market. Different government standards and geographical considerations mean all the west coast gasoline has to be made on the west coast. That leaves California open to price spikes if there are any refinery disruptions. 

The west coast exports very little refined product, so there's no option of cutting exports to overcome disruptions in supply. Exports average about 5,000 barrels of gasoline a day, compared to production of about 1.5 million barrels a day.

All in all, the situation in California is largely down to state laws, with a bit of geography thrown in. From the DOE:



> Why are California Gasoline Prices more Variable Than others?
> 
> California prices are higher and more variable than prices in other States because there are relatively few supply sources of its unique blend of gasoline outside the State. The State of California’s reformulated gasoline program is more stringent than the Federal government’s. In addition to the higher cost of this cleaner fuel, there is a State sales tax of 7.25 percent on top of an 18.4 cent-per-gallon Federal excise tax and an 18.0 cent-per-gallon State excise tax.
> 
> California refineries need to be running near full capacity to meet the State’s gasoline demand. If more than one of its refineries experiences operating problems at the same time, California’s gasoline supply may become very tight and prices can soar. Even when supplies can be obtained from some Gulf Coast and foreign refineries, they can take a relatively long time to arrive due to California’s substantial distance from those sources. The farther away the necessary relief supplies are, the higher and longer the price spike will be.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2008)

I'll be hunting for 99.9c a litre tomorrow, hasn't been under $1 for sometime down 'ere!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2008)

filled up at 95.9c today, better than expected!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 25, 2008)

I got it a tad under a buck a litre. First time in a long time.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 25, 2008)

Saw gas for $1.59 US at one station on the way home from work last evening.


----------



## ratdog (Nov 25, 2008)

1.77 for anywhom concerned


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2008)

$2.52 a gallon. 

National average my ass!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 25, 2008)

I just paid $1.61


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 25, 2008)

Most of the places around here are $1.69, but I've seen it as cheap as $1.53.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 25, 2008)

You know what really bites my arse...is I went and filled my tank a few days ago @ $2.39 a gallon, and the price at that station has gone down 15 cents in the past couple days...


----------



## ThunderThud (Nov 25, 2008)

Its about $2.19 by me! But dont trust it, there liable to kick you in the jewels soon i can feel it!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 26, 2008)

JUST TOPPED OFF OUTSIDE THE FRONT GATE OF USAFA - $1.45 AND I GOT A 2 CENT A GALLON DISCOUNT FOR USING A CREDIT CARD - *$1.43!!!!!*


----------



## Amsel (Nov 26, 2008)

$2.39 a gallon for diesel. Much better then in May when it was $4.99 here in Texas.

I am not holding my breath. I imagine OPEC wil start withholding supplies to drive the price per barrel up.


----------



## Erich (Nov 26, 2008)

just paid 1.92 for regular for my old crate 1-ton. the lines were insane, people were actually obnoxious at the pumps telling the attendants to hurry up........... dang ! where was my splitting maul when I needed it. ! Whack ! happy thanksgiving cretin


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 26, 2008)

In town hre I saw it at $1.51! Lowest it has been for several years I think.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 26, 2008)

Dang, we had all better move to Colorado to get cheap gas.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 26, 2008)

.75/l or 2.25 for a US gal


----------



## fly boy (Nov 26, 2008)

got 1.98 or 1.90 over in washington


----------



## v2 (Nov 26, 2008)

$1,3/l- for diesel...


----------



## Njaco (Nov 26, 2008)

just filled up for $1.65 a gal.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 5, 2008)

jumped back up to around $1.10 a litre for the weekend.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 5, 2008)

$1.56 - it went up here since last week.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 5, 2008)

Ranges from 1.59 to 1.63, give or take a penny.

TO


----------



## Freebird (Dec 5, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> jumped back up to around $1.10 a litre for the weekend.



0.84 per liter - About 2.75 US per gallon. 

We're getting ripped off out here in the colonies Wayne.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 7, 2008)

$2.02 a gallon


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 7, 2008)

$1.52 a gallon.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 7, 2008)

I'd love to have US fuel prices over here

$1.39 L


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2008)

freebird said:


> 0.84 per liter - About 2.75 US per gallon.
> 
> We're getting ripped off out here in the colonies Wayne.



Seems... we're bending over everywhere and gettin' screwed!! 

paid .989c today....


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 8, 2008)

$1.45 right now. It'll probably go up as I need to get gas soon! Better get it today!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 8, 2008)

$1.41 Littleton Colorado, USA.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 8, 2008)

I am still questioning AAFES here! They keep tell us that the price we pay at the Army Bases over here in Germany is the National Average! 

My ass, they are ****ing lieing to us!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 8, 2008)

Paid $1.75/gal yesterday. But it is $1.69/gal up the road here in Seattle.


----------



## Denahue (Dec 8, 2008)

$1.45 in Grand Junction CO. USA


----------



## Njaco (Dec 8, 2008)

Just filled up over here for $1.54 a gal.!


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 9, 2008)

FlyboyJ, any idea why gas seems to be regularly cheaper in Colorado?


----------



## rochie (Dec 9, 2008)

holy crap diesel has dropped under £1 a litre in my neck of the woods £0.99.9 pence


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 9, 2008)

Messy1 said:


> FlyboyJ, any idea why gas seems to be regularly cheaper in Colorado?


Hard to say - I was once told because we're in a central location so its easy to get gas transported here.


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 9, 2008)

I have noticed that In Iowa we are almost always way below the national average. I have been using 89 ethanol, which is supposed to be made in, or made from Iowa corn. I think the gas companies get special tax breaks or other considerations as ethanol is generally 10 cents a gallon cheaper, if not more the 87 octane unleaded.


----------



## Erich (Dec 9, 2008)

I see Matt is paying quite a bit less than little ol me to his south in Orygun, 1.82-2.09 depending where I shop. better than last December though......


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 9, 2008)

Messy1 said:


> I have noticed that In Iowa we are almost always way below the national average. I have been using 89 ethanol, which is supposed to be made in, or made from Iowa corn. I think the gas companies get special tax breaks or other considerations as ethanol is generally 10 cents a gallon cheaper, if not more the 87 octane unleaded.


All of our gas here also contains up to 10% ethanol. Additionally our regular is 85 octane.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 9, 2008)

Messy, you also have to factor in the taxes that your State charges on gas. PA is always about 20 cents more expensive than here in Jersey even though we're right next door.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Dec 9, 2008)

Out here in Central California, the cheapest gas is down to $1.47/gal; not bad for the most expensive state in the Union.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2009)

Paid .919c / litre today!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 6, 2009)

Down to $1.38L in some places


----------



## Colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> What's a therm? If you mean per gallon, then yes.



Over here
when you say 'gas', we think you're talking about gas when in fact, you're talking about petrol. For petrol, I'm currently paying 92.9pence per litre for Shell vPower 99 octane; a litre being about 0.26 of a US gallon so from my point of view, you're still on easy street over there - a US gallon would cost me roughly £3.80 or US $5.56, slightly more for an Imperial gallon.

I've no idea what my gas bill will be, I'm almost too scared to look at it.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 6, 2009)

$1.35 a gallon yesterday.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 6, 2009)

This morning at my favorite Wa-wa, it was $1.39. Shell is always a nickel
higher....

Charles


----------



## seesul (Jan 6, 2009)

4,40 a gal. here, it was for 6,50 in summer...


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 6, 2009)

approx $2.us/for an american gal or $.52/l US


----------



## renrich (Jan 6, 2009)

Over here on the western slope. $1.76/gallon for regular. Premium is $2.02.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 6, 2009)

It's gone up from 1.35 last week to 1.47 today. 

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 6, 2009)

$2.10 a gallon


----------



## Marcel (Jan 6, 2009)

1.10 euro's/liter. I'm too lazy to recalculate to gallons today


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2009)

Just paid 82.9p/l! Much nicer than the 102p it was a couple of months ago...


----------



## Henk (Jan 7, 2009)

The price dropped here today it was R7 something per liter and it is now R5.80! Love the price drop.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 7, 2009)

Up another dime to 1.57.

TO


----------



## seesul (Jan 7, 2009)

ToughOmbre said:


> It's gone up from 1.35 last week to 1.47 today.
> 
> TO



Why? In all the countries it goes down by now...strange...


----------



## fly boy (Jan 8, 2009)

less then 2.00 so its runing good in washington


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2009)

paid 91.9c last week, 1.10c a litre this week!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 4, 2009)

between $1.69 and $1.79 - its creeping back up!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 4, 2009)

1.74 this AM. 

Was .40 cheaper a month ago.

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2009)

You all still suck! We never went below $2 a gallon.

AAFES keeps telling us they use the National average to base our gas prices off of. I call bullshit!


----------



## Erich (Feb 4, 2009)

$ 2.09 and climbing .........


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 4, 2009)

$1.79 a gallon at the Kangeroo Station, paid $1.85 this mornin at the Chevron...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2009)

Price up to $1.28 a litre today.....


----------



## tomo pauk (Feb 13, 2009)

It's about 0.90 euros for a 'super 98 oct', and about 0.85 for 'super 95 oct' in Croatia. It was a fraction cheaper a month ago, but some 1.3 euro last summer. State taxes and stuff do take up a bout 60% of the price.  

It's about same in USD.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 13, 2009)

In my area we're seeing between $1.79 to $1.85. There is a new mini mart down the street from me selling gas at $1.59.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 13, 2009)

$1.68L yesterday when I topped up


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 13, 2009)

$1.72

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 13, 2009)

$2.28 a gallon today when I tanked up after work.


----------



## DBII (Feb 13, 2009)

$2.73 to $2.85. The network news said the the price per gallon is dropping yet the price at the pump is raising? Any guesses as to the cause?

DBII


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2009)

Paid $1.27/litre today.


----------



## Bill G. (Feb 14, 2009)

Here it was $1.90.9 and $1.89.9 a gallon for 87 grade.

Bill G.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 19, 2009)

$1.95/gallon regular where I am, Vermont.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 19, 2009)

It's been holding between $1.79 and $1.83 for the most part, I've seen it as cheap as $1.59, right down the street from me, but as reported earlier, its at a new mini-mart, I'm sure this is their incentive to get customers in.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 19, 2009)

1.72 to 1.79

TO


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 19, 2009)

$1.71L


----------



## Erich (Feb 22, 2009)

$ 2.25 a gal................ what a rip-off


----------



## jebege (Feb 22, 2009)

i did a small calculation.. and you all are cheap with the gas price in your country..

i pay 1,36 Euro / Liter (in Europe) => in USD would cost that 1,62 / Liter

1 Euro = 1,18 USD (22 feb 09) 

So i would pay for 1 US Gallon about 5,19 Euro => thats 6,12 in USD


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 26, 2009)

Just filled my Beemer today, and noticed it's up to 2.19 a gallon...

But I just saw jebege's post, and I don't feel so bad now...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 26, 2009)

1.67 for regular

TO


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 26, 2009)

Most stations by my house $1.73/gal - coming down in price. $1.83 in Colorado Springs. The discount station down the street from me - $1.59!!!!!


----------



## rochie (Feb 26, 2009)

i paid 89.9 pence a litre for unleaded today


----------



## dampspark (Feb 26, 2009)

90.9 per litre in Carterton today ( In case your wondering where that is-that is where RAF Brize Norton is-I'm 300 yards off the runway!) that's £4.09 a UK gallon.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 27, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Most stations by my house $1.73/gal - coming down in price. $1.83 in Colorado Springs. The discount station down the street from me - $1.59!!!!!



Well dang...our prices are going up...

1.59...man, I can almost remember those days!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2009)

$1.08/litre to fill up today...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 9, 2009)

I paid 59 cents a liter today when I gassed up. That came out to $2.25 a gallon.


----------



## renrich (Mar 9, 2009)

Around $2 per gallon here in Durango.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 9, 2009)

my little discount station is $1.64. Average is about $1.79


----------



## renrich (Mar 9, 2009)

Drat, I need to move to the eastern slope. Cheaper gas and more women.


----------



## Erich (Mar 9, 2009)

don't feel bad I am paying exactly what Der Adler is paying: US $ 2.25, again a total rip


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 9, 2009)

renrich said:


> Drat, I need to move to the eastern slope. Cheaper gas and more women.


Yep - and the closer they get to Denver, the more they shave!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 10, 2009)

Right now Its about $3.20 a gallon ,I converted that to US dollers .Its just over $6.40NZD a gallon


$2.25 would be unreal


----------



## Pong (Mar 11, 2009)

Here they keep rolling back and up the gas prices. Current: 40PHP or at least a dollar a gallon. Pretty cheap here.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2009)

Paid $1.05 a litre to fill up, now it's back up to $1.20.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 28, 2009)

Down the street $1.79 a gallon, elsewhere, $1.89 - $1.92 a gallon US.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 29, 2009)

$1.82 a gallon up to about $1.89 for cash.

A few months ago the dealers went back to cash and credit prices. A credit purchase was about .07 or .08 cents higher than cash.

TO


----------



## Erich (Mar 29, 2009)

still the same boring 2.29 now. riding the bike more which is a good thing, screw paying for gas ............ b u r p !


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 29, 2009)

Most places around Dallas are back up at $1.99/gal.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2009)

88.9p at the airport today. Up a little bit but nowhere near the highs it was at early last summer.


----------



## Colin1 (Mar 29, 2009)

96.6p for a litre at Bristol's Eastville Park Shell garage
That's vPower though, ordinary unleaded is about 6p cheaper

Those 90p days couldn't last but they were great fun after the £1.27 days just prior to that


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2009)

Paid $1.16 today...was $1.02 Wednesday, $1.25 Thursday......


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 11, 2009)

$1.79 to $1.89 a gal. reg.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Apr 12, 2009)

Today [Easter Sunday] it was $1.79 at my favorite Wa-wa. Shell was
$1.81, in Va. Beach.....

Charles


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 18, 2009)

Just filled my Beemer up @ 2.29 a gallon...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 18, 2009)

In Virginia Beach, at the Wa-wa it was $1.77. Shell was $1.88

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2009)

scored $1.069 today before the weekly rise....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 24, 2009)

1.86 reg this AM

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2009)

filled up at $1.129 today.


----------



## ccheese (May 4, 2009)

Today, at my favorite Wa-wa it was $1.79, up .02 since yesterday.
Shell was $1.85...

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 4, 2009)

1.96 at my station.

TO


----------



## Erich (May 4, 2009)

2.39 and climbing.......arse-schlockers


----------



## ccheese (May 10, 2009)

In Va. Beach, at the Wa-wa it's $1.99. Shell regular is $2.15.

Charles


----------



## rochie (May 10, 2009)

92.9 pence a litre this morning for unleaded


----------



## GrauGeist (May 10, 2009)

rochie said:


> 92.9 pence a litre this morning for unleaded


Dang man...that's about $4.20 a gallon...I don't feel so bad now...


----------



## rochie (May 10, 2009)

well at least gordon brown cheered someone up !


----------



## Lucke.stz (May 10, 2009)

Here in Brazil it is about US$1,32 per liter = US$5,01 per galon.

So expansive, this is why the mosy cars use anidre alchool and not gasoline, the anidre alcholl, costs way about US$3,00 per galon, by the way it´s expensive.

The petroleum reserves of Brasil, are enought to assist all the internal demand and still surplus sell to other countries,, but by the politics reasons, the price is too high.

The only one company that explores the mineral reserves here are from the governament his name is Petrobras, some more information here:

PETROBRAS


cheers,


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 10, 2009)

$2.03 a gallon for reg and it continues to climb.

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (May 10, 2009)

$2.05 is the cheapest I can find around Dallas right now.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 10, 2009)

It jumped to $1.92 this weekend from the $1.86 last weekend. At least I don't have to buy premium anymore.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2009)

be filling tomorrow saw it at 1.05 today....


----------



## gumbyk (May 11, 2009)

$1.57 per litre here...

thats..

$5.96 per US Gallon


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2009)

Paid $1.065 / litre today.


----------



## Erich (May 12, 2009)

2.49 gal and climbing, same in northern Cali.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 13, 2009)

dropped to .999 today at a few stations...didn't last long though!


----------



## ccheese (May 13, 2009)

Still sitting at $1.99 at the Wa-wa. Shell is at $2.15.

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 13, 2009)

Not to make this political but...

Where's the outrage?

When this happened last year everyone in the US blamed Bush and his connection to the oil companies. Bush is gone so what's Oblaba doing about this?

I paid $2.15 yesterday. The E85 spread isn't worth it for me to switch yet.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 13, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Not to make this political but...
> 
> Where's the outrage?
> 
> ...


I think people are expecting it to go higher ??
It also didn't seem like it went off the charts with the media until it hit $3.00 a gallon for regular.
If it starts to get in that area I don't expect our new president will get a pass.

I paid $2.45 gallon today for regular.


Wheelsup


----------



## ccheese (May 14, 2009)

Egad ! It's $2.04 at the Wa-wa, and $2.15 at Shell. I five cent jump overnight !

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (May 14, 2009)

It's up to $2.15 - $2.18 around here.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 14, 2009)

2.13 and climbing! 

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (May 14, 2009)

Jumped to $1.229 a litre this morning....!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 18, 2009)

Jumped to $2.54 a gallon.
up 9 cents since my last post on the 13th.


Wheelsup


----------



## Thorlifter (May 18, 2009)

$2.24 per gallon today and I saw crude oil closed up almost 5% today, which means it's going up some more.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 19, 2009)

$2.15 

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2009)

Up to $1.289 had to fill up, lucky I had a voucher....


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 23, 2009)

Jumped to $2.66 a gallon.
It's up 12 cents since my last post on the 18th. 


Wheelsup


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2009)

$2.63 a gallon at the moment.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 24, 2009)

It's about $2.29 here.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 27, 2009)

About 2 US$ per litre, and one gallon is about 3.8 litres...*calculates*...that's 7-8 US$ for a gallon, danish prices. 
And that's the price at the _cheapest _gas stations here. *deep sigh*


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 27, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> About 2 US$ per litre, and one gallon is about 3.8 litres...*calculates*...that's 7-8 US$ for a gallon, danish prices.
> And that's the price at the _cheapest _gas stations here. *deep sigh*


Wow ! 
At those prices I would be riding a motorcycle too.


Wheelsup


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 27, 2009)

$2.25 a gallon.

TO


----------



## sabrina (May 28, 2009)

Here in Chandler it's right around $2 even. Just a week ago it was about $1.79.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2009)

The roller coaster continues...down to $1.10 a litre.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 29, 2009)

Uhg. Up to $2.32/gal.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 29, 2009)

no roller coaster here.
I bought gas this morning at $2.75 a gallon.
I drove by the station 6 hours later and it had been raised to $2.79 a gallon.


Wheelsup


----------



## ccheese (May 30, 2009)

My favorite Wa-wa is $2.22, and the Shell station is $2.35.

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 7, 2009)

I paid $2.94 a gallon today.

It is up 49 cents since my first post in this thread on May 13, 2009. 
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/how-much-gas-where-you-live-11390-38.html#post498292

I wonder if the price is getting to the point where it will be "newsworthy" again ? 

Wheelsup

Edit:
I paid 2.999 for regular unleaded yesterday, June 10 2009. 
It is up 54 cents since my first post in this thread on May 13, 2009.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 19, 2009)

My favorite Wa-wa has regular for $2.49. Shell is $2.54

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 19, 2009)

My go-to guy is at $2.54 gal reg. $2.63 elsewhere.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 22, 2009)

$1.22c / litre today when i filled up...


----------



## trackend (Jun 22, 2009)

£1.49 a litre and rising


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 22, 2009)

1 litre is currently 10,52 Dkr (95 octane lead free), that's 1,91 US$/gallon, which again is 7,22 US$ - or 2,32 AU$/gallon.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 22, 2009)

I seen it as low as $2.33 here. Average is about $2.49. The highest I seen it was $2.53.


----------



## ontos (Jun 23, 2009)

$2.93 a gallon, just up the street, seems to be the lowest in Riverside.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 23, 2009)

$3.01 this afternoon


----------



## DFM+BB (Jun 24, 2009)

this morning 1.35€ / 1L...
If I go on hollyday, won't be great for me if the price is increasing with my statu of student (student = no money  and about 570km to do from paris to go to where I surf...with a 2L engine).


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 24, 2009)

Still hanging around $2.49 - $2.55


----------



## ccheese (Jun 24, 2009)

Here in the beach, it's been $2.42 for about a week. Shell stations are anywhere from five to ten cents higher.
At the beach-front on, in the resort area, it's fifteen to twenty cents higher.

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 24, 2009)

$2.45/Gallon when I went out to lunch today. Will be rising with the 4th of July Holiday coming next week.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 24, 2009)

I paid £1.03 a litre today...not a nice state of affairs.


----------



## sabrina (Jun 25, 2009)

All the way up to $2.59...I see in my earlier post I said "up to $2 even from 1.79".


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 25, 2009)

I've actually seen it come down at my "cheap" stop down the street. $2.41, was $2.43 the other day. One station in Castlerock CO has it at $2.33. I seen it as high as $2.59 in my part of the world.


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 25, 2009)

$1.00 / l or 3.83 a gal


----------



## ccheese (Jun 25, 2009)

Gas is down a few pennies, today. It's been $2.42 for a week or so and it's $2.39 tonight. Shell was $2.45.

Charles


----------



## Erich (Jun 25, 2009)

I wish, almost $ 3.00 a gal now


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2009)

Hovering around $1.30 a litre, here....sucks man!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 27, 2009)

Still $2.42 in Va. Beach. Shell stations are higher.....

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 27, 2009)

Dropped to $2.38 here.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 13, 2009)

First drop I've seen in gas in a while...
I paid $2.79 a gallon yesterday.


Wheels


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 13, 2009)

$2.38 gal reg cash

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2009)

Filled up at $1.07 a litre today, 'bout time it went down!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 17, 2009)

Saw it for $2.19 USD this morning on the way to work. Hopefully it continues to drop before driving from Minnesota to Colorado and back again in September.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 17, 2009)

The price is dropping all around town, altho it's about ten cents higher at the beach-front. Wa-wa was $2.22 this
morning, with Shell at $2.26.

Charles


----------



## DBII (Jul 17, 2009)

D%#$ thing dropped to $2.19 US to day after I bought it at $2.24, then two days later I saw it at $2.05. Sure glad I am in Texas.

DBII


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 15, 2009)

So much for prices dropping...

Just paid $3.19 a gallon last night...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 15, 2009)

Between 2.38 - 2.52 in my neck of the woods


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 15, 2009)

$2.50 for reg is about the average.

TO


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 15, 2009)

The cheapest prices for 95 octane lead-free today here was 10.29 Dkr per litre.
That's 1.95 US$ per litre, which gives a price of 7.37 US$ per gallon.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 16, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> The cheapest prices for 95 octane lead-free today here was 10.29 Dkr per litre.
> That's 1.95 US$ per litre, which gives a price of 7.37 US$ per gallon.



Makes us complaining about $3.00+ a gallon seem a bit laughable.

BTW $3.08 per gallon for regular on Thursday.

Then this happens to me while getting on the freeway...
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/what-thursday-20227.html


Wheels


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 16, 2009)

Lowest I've seen is $2.53


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 16, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Makes us complaining about $3.00+ a gallon seem a bit laughable.
> 
> -cut-
> 
> Wheels



A laugh tinged with a _broad _ green edge of sheer _envy_!  
Hm, I wonder if a beemer can run on airplane fuel...that's a _lot _cheaper than your average gasoline around here...*thinks*


----------



## ccheese (Aug 17, 2009)

In Virginia Beach, at the Wa-wa it's $2.39 for regular. Shell is a nickel higher...

Charles


----------



## rochie (Aug 17, 2009)

on the way up again here in the northeast of england at £1.02 per litre for unleaded


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2009)

$1.16/litre today when I filled up...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 19, 2009)

In Va. Beach it's been holding at $2.39 for over a week. About a dime higher at the beach front.

Charles


----------



## DBII (Aug 20, 2009)

$2.43 to $2.50 US in Houston.

DBII


----------



## v2 (Aug 20, 2009)

$1.40 litre...l


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 20, 2009)

v2 said:


> $1.40 litre...l



*ENVIOUS!* 

Today's prices:

The cheapest prices for 95 octane lead-free today here was 9.78 Dkr per litre.
That's 1.87 US$ per litre, which gives a price of approx. 7 US$ per gallon.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 20, 2009)

Gees, no wonder you ride a motorcycle.


----------



## trackend (Aug 20, 2009)

Currently its £1.04 a ltr but news forecast £1.20 by October


----------



## Degs (Aug 21, 2009)

Paid $ 0.70 a gallon today. Currently in a hot sandy country !!

The low octane is 2/3 that price.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 21, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Gees, no wonder you ride a motorcycle.


At the prices she's quoting I would almost consider riding a unicycle to cut my costs.


Wheels


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 21, 2009)

$2.50 to $2.60 for regular

TO


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 21, 2009)

Paid $2.36 this morning for regular


----------



## ccheese (Aug 22, 2009)

$2.39 at the Wa-wa on Independence Blvd.

Charles


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 22, 2009)

I'll be danged...summer must be over...

$3.05 a gallon at my usual place this morning...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 25, 2009)

Filled up tonight at the Wa-wa on Rosemont Road.... still $2.39...

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 25, 2009)

Just paid 2.35. In denver uts as high as 2.56


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 25, 2009)

2.33 at Shell


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 25, 2009)

Paid 2.62 for premium today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2009)

$1.14 litre here today....god knows what it will jump to tomorrow?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> $1.14 litre here today....god knows what it will jump to tomorrow?



Sh!t went up to $1.37!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 28, 2009)

2.32 - 2.45 a gallon around my local area


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 28, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> 2.32 - 2.45 a gallon around my local area


£1.50 a gallon?
I think I'm going to cry


----------



## ccheese (Aug 30, 2009)

In Va. Beach it's $2.39 with Shell at $2.46.

Charles


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 30, 2009)

Still hovering around $3.09 here...

You know it'll go up here soon, because of the "heating oil" demand for winter...

It's always something.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 31, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Still hovering around $3.09 here...
> 
> You know it'll go up here soon, because of the "heating oil" demand for winter...
> 
> It's always something.


Labor Day weekend should bump it.
I expect it to start rising by Wednesday at the latest.

$3.07 today.

Wheels


----------



## trackend (Aug 31, 2009)

Going up by 2p a litre tomorrow so fill up today UK guys


----------



## stona (Aug 31, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> £1.50 a gallon?
> I think I'm going to cry


Remember a US gallon is smaller than an Imperial gallon - but even so we still pay the equivalent of around £5 for a gallon, I might just join you in a tear or two.
A few years ago whilst filling up at one of those petrol stations in the U.S. where they like to see your money before you get your fuel my dearly beloved told the cashier that she would take $50 worth of petrol. At the time you could easily put £30 worth into your car in the U.K. but in the States that would have bought about 70 gallons! The cashier was very pleasant but clearly thought that the missus was a few sandwiches short of a picnic.
Steve


----------



## ccheese (Sep 3, 2009)

Got gas at my favorite Wa-wa tonight, it's down to $2.29 for regular. Shell was $2.36...

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 4, 2009)

Between $2.34 and $2.49 depending where in the Denver area you're at.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 4, 2009)

$2.49 is about the average

TO


----------



## conkerking (Sep 4, 2009)

£1.08 a litre or thereabouts. Fuel duty just went up 2p/l, dagnabbit.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 14, 2009)

Been around $2.29 for a couple days up here in Minnesota. Hopefully the prices drop a bit more by the end of the week since a couple buddies and I are driving to Colorado at the end of the week.


----------



## DBII (Sep 14, 2009)

$2.25 the past 8 days in the Houston area

DBII


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 22, 2009)

My first post in this thread on May/13/2009.


wheelsup_cavu said:


> ----------------
> I paid $2.45 gallon today for regular.
> 
> 
> Wheelsup




I paid $3.20 a gallon today.
Up 75 cents in 130 days and still rising.
How long before $4.00.
At this rate right around my birthday next year.
Oh what a joyous day that will be.... 


Wheels


----------



## ccheese (Sep 25, 2009)

In Va. Beach it's been $2.22 for about four or five days..... Shell was $2.36 !!

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 25, 2009)

Back up to $2.24 - $2.39, depending on where you stop.


----------



## DBII (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry guys, the price at the freeway just dropped to $2.19. It may be lower at Racetrack of Walmart. I don't know why it is so high on the west cost?

DBII


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 25, 2009)

Paid $2.25 yesterday. Seen it as cheap as $2.15


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 25, 2009)

2.31 a gallon

TO


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 25, 2009)

2.29 a gallon here TO


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 25, 2009)

1.94 US$ per litre, that's 7.33 US$ per gallon, danish prices.
And that's a new low for quite a while.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 26, 2009)

$1.25 / litre here, but it goes up and down like a yoyo!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 26, 2009)

We paid $1.20 day before yesterday and that was before the .4c discount. Like you say, up and down like a yoyo ans always near PS pay day in Canberra


----------



## ccheese (Sep 28, 2009)

Today at my favorite Wa-wa, it was $2.18. Shell was $2.29

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 28, 2009)

Between $2.12 - $2.35 in and around Denver


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2009)

$1.13 / litre today when I filled up....


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 29, 2009)

all prices in us dollars .74/l or 2.90/gal


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 29, 2009)

And here we go...

Gas at the corner is going up. It's $3.19 a gallon...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 30, 2009)

Egad ! At the Wa-wa on Rosemont Road it's $2.16 !! Shell is $2.28 !

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 30, 2009)

$2.30 reg

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2009)

filled up at $1.15 litre today


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 9, 2009)

Back up to $2.29


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 9, 2009)

$2.15 - $2.35 a gallon in my part of the world


----------



## ccheese (Oct 11, 2009)

$2.16 at the Wa-wa on Rosemont road. Shell is $2.26. It's higher at the beach front, too.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 11, 2009)

$2.17 to $2.33

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2009)

down to $1.04/litre today!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 14, 2009)

In Va. Beach, it's down to $2.14. Shell is $2.26

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 2, 2009)

I paid $3.09 a gallon today for regular.


Wheels


----------



## KMeyrick (Nov 2, 2009)

This morning it was 2.67 for regular.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 2, 2009)

$2.46 - $2.55


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 3, 2009)

$2.49 - $2.57

TO


----------



## ccheese (Nov 3, 2009)

In the last week the price of gasonline has risen, almost daily. It's up to $2.49 at the Wa-Wa, Shell is $2.62.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2009)

coughed up at $1.20/litre today.....had too....was running on fumes...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 28, 2009)

$2.49 about the lowest around here.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Dec 8, 2009)

In Va. Beach it's $2.39 at Wa-wa, Shell is $2.45

Charles


----------



## gumbyk (Dec 8, 2009)

Got you all beat!!!
$1.65 NZD/litre

thats $4.50 USD/Gal


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 9, 2009)

Try living in Denmark, gumbyk. 
The cheapest price for 95 octane around Copenhagen right now, is Dkr 9,15 per litre.
That's 6.70 US$ per gallon.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 9, 2009)

OUCH, makes me feel batter about the $2.47/gallon here.


----------



## gumbyk (Dec 9, 2009)

Well, BB, glad I don't live there!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2009)

3.95 PLN = 1.41 USD per a litre


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 15, 2009)

$2.41 a gallon at the Jersey Shore.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Dec 16, 2009)

At my favorite Wa-wa it's $2.39. Shell is $2.45

Charles


----------



## sabrina (Dec 18, 2009)

2.59 in Chandler, AZ.


----------



## Amsel (Dec 18, 2009)

$2.89 for Diesel in S.A. Texas


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2009)

Paid $1.24 / litre today.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 18, 2009)

The cheapest gas station in the Copenhagen area right now has got 95 octane for 9.02 Dkr/ltr.
That's 6.72 US$ per gallon.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 18, 2009)

Paid $2.24 a gallon last night


----------



## airtaxi2006 (Dec 20, 2009)

$3.35 Auro 
$4.45 Av Gas 100LL


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 20, 2009)

$2.41 still the cheapest around here.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2009)

forgot to fill up yesterday at $1.10.....paid $1.23 today...


----------



## DBII (Dec 24, 2009)

$2.38 yesterday in Houston. I expect it to be around $6.00 once the new government option is passed. 

DBII


----------



## rochie (Dec 24, 2009)

filled up at £1.07 a litre today


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 24, 2009)

$2.63/gal in Seattle area


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 24, 2009)

$2.32 in Sparkle City today


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 25, 2009)

$3.20 a gallon for Super
$3.00 a gallon for Regular

$91.95 total bill. 


Wheels


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 27, 2009)

$2.42 for regular.


----------



## Amsel (Dec 27, 2009)

$2.29 for regular in Harris County


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 28, 2009)

$2.39 at the Jersey Shore.

TO


----------



## snafud1 (Dec 31, 2009)

$2.59/gal. today.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 31, 2009)

$2.19 - 2.34


----------



## ccheese (Jan 5, 2010)

Saturday it was $2.39. Today it's $2.50. Geeze, what a leap !!

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 5, 2010)

$ 2.43 a gallon reg.

TO


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 5, 2010)

Just paid $3.05 a gallon this afternoon...those  have been creeping the price up since Christmas...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 5, 2010)

$2.49 for the cheap stuff... Saw $2.65 at a Chevron off of I-10 today...

Doesnt the word "price gouging" come into anyone else's mind???


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 5, 2010)

$2.39 - $2.49. One station down the road is selling regular at $2.20


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 6, 2010)

The cheapest price right now for one liter of 95 octane gasoline is 9,59 Dkr.
The dollar price is 5,18 Dkr for 1 US$, which makes the price of a liter of gasoline: 1,85 US$.
1 gallon = 3,79 liters: (1,85 x 3,79) = 7,01 US$ for a gallon, danish prices.
Ew. *_ogles the american gas prices with envy_*

Okay, you can get a brand new Ford Mondeo, basic model 2009, from US$ 59.652,89 - which just says something about the taxes that we have to deal with here.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 11, 2010)

It came down two cents, at my favorite Wa-wa. Today it was $2.49. Shell is $2.63 !!

Charles


----------



## snafud1 (Jan 11, 2010)

$2.75 here.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 14, 2010)

Drove around Va. Beach, yesterday, and noticed prices. Lowest I saw was $2.54 all the way up to $2.74 at the beach
front.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2010)

S1.14 a litre to fill up today...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 21, 2010)

$2.59 at the shore.

TO


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 21, 2010)

$2.34 is the cheapest here. Mainly between 2.47 and 2.53


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2010)

£1.10 a litre to fill up yesterday. Saw it at £1.08 in Aberdeen though.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 21, 2010)

dropped back down to 2.47 this morning....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 21, 2010)

FLYBOYJ said:


> $2.34 is the cheapest here. Mainly between 2.47 and 2.53



What is the US average at the moment? AAFES supposedly makes their gas prices based off of the national average. When I gassed up my Jeep the other day it was $3.13 a gallon.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 21, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> What is the US average at the moment? AAFES supposedly makes their gas prices based off of the national average. When I gassed up my Jeep the other day it was $3.13 a gallon.



As of today (1/21) the national average is $2.73 reg, $3.00 premium

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 21, 2010)

AAFES is ripping us off over here! They are supposed to be here to support the troops and give them the best possible service they can. They do nothing but steal from the soldiers.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 21, 2010)

2.45 about 30 minutes from my house. In town I think it was 2.50


----------



## snafud1 (Jan 28, 2010)

$2.42/Gal. here.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 28, 2010)

Came down to $2.49. Shell is $2.63

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2010)

$3.21 a gallon today. 

AAFES robbing us again!


----------



## snafud1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Back up to$2.58/gal.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 29, 2010)

Down to $2.58 at the Wa-wa, but the place was jam-packed. People filling up before the snow storm hits.
Shell was $2.70.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2010)

$1.16 a litre to fill up today...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 1, 2010)

$3.25 a gallon for premium.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2010)

$1.16 in the work car today....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 2, 2010)

$2.49 regular

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2010)

down to $1.11 a litre today....already filled up though.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 3, 2010)

9,66 Dkr/liter, 95 octane = 1,77 US$ per liter = 6,70 US$ per gallon. 
That's today's lowest price.


----------



## DBII (Mar 3, 2010)

It has been crazy around here. A 9 cents a gallon in the past week. It is up to $2.50 US by the apartment. I was in the next city over and filled up for 2.39 US. It is only doing that beacue I am driving up to Ft Worth for the weekend, 257 miles.

DBII


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 8, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> 9,66 Dkr/liter, 95 octane = 1,77 US$ per liter = 6,70 US$ per gallon.
> That's today's lowest price.



Every time I think our gas prices are terrible I read one of your posts...


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2010)

up to $1.36 a litre in places...


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 9, 2010)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Every time I think our gas prices are terrible I read one of your posts...
> 
> Wheels



Well...think about this, then - _this _ought to help a lot:
1 BMW R1200RT with a 25 liter (6.59 gallon) gas tank: 25 x 9,66 Dkr = 241,50 Dkr. That's 137,44 US$ for a full tank of 95 octane "go-go juice".  

I don't _dare _to think about what it would cost to fill up a 109 with 100 octane fuel _here_...


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 9, 2010)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Every time I think our gas prices are terrible I read one of your posts...
> 
> Wheels



Well...think about this, then - _this _ought to help a lot:
1 BMW R1200RT with a 25 liter (6.59 gallon) gas tank: 25 x 9,66 Dkr = 241,50 Dkr. That's 137,44 US$ for a full tank of 95 octane "go-go juice".  

I don't _dare _to think about what it would cost to fill up a 109 with 100 octane fuel here...


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 11, 2010)

Today's gas prices here in DK - Copenhagen region, 95 octane:

Cheapest: 9,87 Dkr/liter. (6,57 US$/gallon)
Most expensive: 11,07 DK/liter. (7,67 US$/gallon)

Diesel:
Cheapest: 8,02 Dkr/liter. (5,55 US$/liter)
Most expensive: 9,46 Dkr/liter (6,57 US$/liter)


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 11, 2010)

Averages $2.55 - $2.61 reg.

TO


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 11, 2010)

$2.42 - $2.59 A GALLON


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 11, 2010)

$2.51 - $2.65


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2010)

Holding at $1.37! a litre


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2010)

Down to$1.21 today...topped up the tank.!


----------



## ian lanc (Mar 15, 2010)

The average price in the UK is £5.20p a gallon 

Surely theres no need for these prices 


ian.


----------



## Loiner (Mar 17, 2010)

Yep, £1.14/litre for diesel - the same as petrol which is unusual.

That's £5.18/gallon, ie about US$7.94 per gallon - they're almost giving the stuff away in the US.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 18, 2010)

Back in California in '66 gas was .23 per gallon, I could drive my Chevelle all day on a buck! Now I'm in Oz, 1.32 per liter!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 18, 2010)

Up my way between 2.49 - 2.68 a gallon US.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 18, 2010)

Between $2.65 and $2.79 per gallon


----------



## Erich (Mar 18, 2010)

one station that I use is now up to 3.00 US per gal, why ?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 18, 2010)

$2.57

TO


----------



## darka (Mar 19, 2010)

1 liter = 0,264172052 gallons
1 gallon = 3,78541178 liter

We pay in Holland for gas 1.55 euro /liter So thats 5.85 euro's per gallon.. that' s us$7.95/gallon

But thats for Benzine (don't know what most drive abroad.. 
LPG is much cheaper en diesel is a little cheaper.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2010)

Back up to $1.37/litre


----------



## ian lanc (Mar 24, 2010)

Guys stop putting these $ prices up and think of something better !..... i know ? Who hates Americans


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 25, 2010)

ian lanc said:


> Guys stop putting these $ prices up and think of something better !..... i know ? Who hates Americans


LOL

Wait...I just paid $3.19 a gallon this afternoon...that aint funny


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2010)

Paid $1.15 Tuesday and today it was back up to $1.30


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2010)

Now up to $1.35 Easter break!....figures....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 2, 2010)

$1.38 today, it's Good Friday.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 7, 2010)

Vic Balshaw said:


> $1.38 today, it's Good Friday.



Is that a quart ???? It's up to $2.68 per US gallon, here at my favorite Wa-wa. Shell is six cents
higher.

Charles


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Apr 7, 2010)

It's $2.56 a gallon here. As for the varience in prices, it has to do with how close you are to an refinery. The further away, the more expensive it is. Transportation costs. Then there are the traveling holidays. Those times when more people are likely to travel by car than normal days. Making money based on opportunity. Bulk buying also has an effect on costs with discounts going to your biggest customer. Just some thoughts.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 7, 2010)

$2.63

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2010)

$1.157 a litre to fill up today! friggin' yoyo pricing.....


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 8, 2010)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> It's $2.56 a gallon here. As for the varience in prices, it has to do with how close you are to an refinery. The further away, the more expensive it is. Transportation costs. Then there are the traveling holidays. Those times when more people are likely to travel by car than normal days. Making money based on opportunity. Bulk buying also has an effect on costs with discounts going to your biggest customer. Just some thoughts.


And here's the irony:
California rivals Texas in oil production and yet we pay some of the highest overall prices in the nation.

We used to pay a higher price because of the MBTE reformulation, but that was cancelled years ago because of the carcinogens that were present in the fuel mixture, resulting in contamination of ground water. And yet we still pay the "fee" for the MBTE after all these years...

I just paid $3.29 a gallon at my usual place, but it's $3.99 a gallon up by the Interstate (premuim is more, and Deisel just took a .10 cent jump)...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 9, 2010)

ccheese said:


> Is that a quart ???? It's up to $2.68 per US gallon, here at my favorite Wa-wa. Shell is six cents
> higher.
> 
> Charles



No mate, that’s per litre.



Wayne Little said:


> $1.157 a litre to fill up today! friggin' yoyo pricing.....



Ain't you lucky, it's $1.32 litre here.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 9, 2010)

At the cheapest place around my neck of the woods it's $2.50 us gal. I see it average between 2.58 and 2.63. I've seen it as high as 2.79.


----------



## rochie (Apr 9, 2010)

paid £1.20 per litre this morning, cost me £60 to fill up my Seat leon 1.4 litre


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 9, 2010)

I had a clapped out old Merc when working in Saudi, cost me on average $3,00 to fill the tank. The were the days.


----------



## Glider (Apr 9, 2010)

If it helps we are a liitle short of £ 6 a gallon


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2010)

Vic Balshaw said:


> No mate, that’s per litre.
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't you lucky, it's $1.32 litre here.



Not really...back to $1.36 today....


----------



## conkerking (Apr 9, 2010)

Two oxen and your first born son.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2010)

Paid $1.22 a litre earlier in week, today $1.367......


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 7, 2010)

$2.75

TO


----------



## N4521U (May 9, 2010)

Paid 1.36 AU this morning!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2010)

N4521U said:


> Paid 1.36 AU this morning!



Sucks....don't it!


----------



## ccheese (May 17, 2010)

Filled up the Buick yesterday (Sunday) and it was $2.69 at the Wa-wa. Shell is always .06 or .08 cents higher.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 17, 2010)

$2.69 where I go. Seen it as high as $2.81

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (May 17, 2010)

$2.66 - $2.79


----------



## ccheese (May 19, 2010)

It was $2.69 at the Wa-wa today. Shell was $2.75. The BP station, up on the blvd, is closed ! Wonder why ?

Charles


----------



## Erich (May 19, 2010)

too much, over 3.09 so I ride my Scythe instead


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 19, 2010)

Dropped to $2.59 tonight - now I miss the Jag!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 20, 2010)

13/May/2009 - $2.45 Gallon | 18/May/2009 - $2.54 Gallon | 23/May/2009 - $2.66 Gallon | 27/May/2009 - $?.?? Gallon

29/May/2009 - $2.79 Gallon | 06/June/2009 - $2.999 Gallon | 13/July/2009 - $2.79 Gallon | 16/August/2009 - $3.08 Gallon

21/August/2009 - $?.?? Gallon | 30/August/2009 - $3.07 Gallon | 22/September/2009 - $3.20 Gallon | 02/November/2009 - $3.09 Gallon

25/December/2009 - $3.20 Gallon | 01/March/2010 - $3.25 Gallon | 08/March/2010 - $?.?? Gallon

$3.39 a gallon for premium.


Wheels


----------



## ccheese (May 21, 2010)

It was $2.62 at the Wa-wa and Shell was $2.76 today.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2010)

Paid $1.36/ litre today....now that sucks....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2010)

Right now we are paying about $3.30 per gallon.

I am so glad that I get to pay American prices when I gas up here in Germany because of an agreement with the US military and ESSO. I can only use the ESSO gas stations or the on post gas stations though. I accidentally lost my fuel ration card which I need to get the cheaper gas (not pay the German prices), fortunately it was found and I will have it back next week when it is mailed up from another military installation that I was at a few weeks ago.

Anyhow...

To make it through the next few days until I have my card back, I went to a local German gas station and just put 20 Euros worth of gas in my car. I do not even remember how much I paid but that 20 Euros ($25.14) only put a quarter of a tank of gas in my Jeep!

If it were not for being able to pay the American prices, I would not be able to afford a Jeep over here, with it taking 80 Euros ($100.56) to fill up the tank. It normally only costs me about $54 to fill up my tank because I pay the American prices.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 22, 2010)

Between 2.59 - 2.68. There is one station about 2 miles from me at $2.49


----------



## Thorlifter (May 22, 2010)

Prices in Dallas are about the same as Joe stated
2.59-2.69


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 22, 2010)

$2.65 a gallon reg

TO


----------



## pbfoot (May 22, 2010)

.86/l or converted to US $ and gal 3.00


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2010)

I generally don't like to look. It is around £1.20 ($2) a litre though, so around $8+ per gallon, certainly isn't enjoyable filling up the car...


----------



## ccheese (May 25, 2010)

It's coming down ! At Wa-wa it was $2.62 yesterday.

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 25, 2010)

A few stations around my place are at $2.49


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2010)

$1.24 / litre today...


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 26, 2010)

"Down" to $2.59 a gallon.

TO


----------



## Matt308 (May 26, 2010)

$2.73/gal at Shell


----------



## Wayne Little (May 27, 2010)

$1.15 today...be back over $1.30 tomorrow!!


----------



## ccheese (May 27, 2010)

Filled up the Buick at the Wa-wa tonight..... $2.59 per US gallon. It will go back up before the week-end.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2010)

Surprisingly, filled up at $1.145 this afternoon.... should have been back up over $1.30....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 28, 2010)

I've seen it as low as $2.45 US yesterday. the station down the street from me is at $2.49.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 2, 2010)

My favorite Wa-wa was at $2.52 this morning. Shell was $2.67. The BP station is closed !

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 2, 2010)

Today, the cheapest gas station located in the suburbs of Copenhagen is offering 1 liter of 95 octane for only 9.91 DKK.
The most expensive gas station has got the same quality of gasoline for sale at 11.07 DKK.

9.91 DKK = (1 US$=5.94DKK) = 1.66 US$ per liter.
11.07 DKK = ( 1 US$=5.94DKK) = 1.85 US$ per liter.

1 gallon = 3.78 liters.

Danish price per gallon today:
3.78 x 1.66 = 6.27 US$ per gallon at the cheapest gas station, and 3.78 x 1.85 = 6.93 US$ per gallon, danish gas price.

So 25 liters of gas to fill up the beemer will be 227,75 DKK = 38.34 US$ (cheapest), and 276,75 DKK = 46.59 US$ at the most expensive gas station. In other words, it is worth the effort to go to the cheapest gas station here.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2010)

Castle Rock CO - $2.38


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 2, 2010)

$2.49 in Dallas


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 2, 2010)

Manasquan NJ - $2.55 

TO


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 2, 2010)

$3.29 up the street for regular, $3.54 out by the interstate...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 4, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> $3.29 up the street for regular, $3.54 out by the interstate...



WOW ! 

Got gas yesterday at the Wa-wa for $2.52 !!!!

Charles


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 4, 2010)

I know Charles, it amazes me how they can get away with gouging like that...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 4, 2010)

In my neck of the woods $2.36 - $2.62 between Colorado Springs and Denver from what I have seen. I have a cash station that is at $2.48, the cheapest around my home. I have a station where I pay with a credit card at $2.56. For me the extra 20 cents comes out to $2.00 a fill up on the credit card. Depending where I'm at the convenience is worth it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2010)

$1.11 yesterday afternoon...this morning $1.35 !! (a litre)


----------



## ccheese (Jun 11, 2010)

My favorite Wa-wa is at $2.42, today. Shell was $2.53 for a US gallon.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2010)

had to put some in today...$1.35.5 a litre....


----------



## ccheese (Jun 20, 2010)

Filled up the Buick, yesterday at the Wa-wa. $2.42 per US gallon. Shell is six cents higher...

One of the local schools was going to have a car wash at a BP station and cancelled it, because
of the oil spill in the gulf. The word is out, boycott BP....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 20, 2010)

$2.47 gal reg

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2010)

filled the work Rodeo today at $1.21


----------



## ccheese (Jun 30, 2010)

At my favorite Wa-wa it was $2.47. Shell is $2.53 per US gallon.

Charles


----------



## Erich (Jun 30, 2010)

$ 3.09 at the local downtown Chevron rip-off


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2010)

Beat the weekly price rise...$1.20. this morning..be back above 1.30 by tomorrow morning!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 2, 2010)

It's still $2.47 at the Wa-wa. I expect it to go up tomorrow, for the 4th of July weekend. Filled up my scooter yesterday.
Cost me $3.05 !! Love that 90 MPG.....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2010)

wish I could get 90MPG...


----------



## rochie (Jul 3, 2010)

cost me £1.16 a litre this morning, £60 to fill my Seat Leon !!!!!!!


----------



## johnbr (Jul 3, 2010)

It is 1.04 a liter with the new tax here.Have to love those tax's.


----------



## tango35 (Jul 3, 2010)

1,40 Euro per liter here in Germany


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 3, 2010)

Anywhere from $2.44 to $2.59 at the Jersey Shore on 4th of July weekend.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Jul 5, 2010)

Gas was actually down this 4th of July weekend. It was $2.45 at the Wa-wa..... down two cents !

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 6, 2010)

Still hanging around $2.49


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2010)

filling up tomorrow, hope it has gone down.......


----------



## stona (Jul 7, 2010)

Well I just put £54 worth in my Audi (which doesn't have the biggest tank in the world) and it was still showing a 1/4 tank. Next time I fill up I may need to sell one of the kids lol.
Steve


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 7, 2010)

Filled up the Explorer yesterday, $2.45 reg.

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2010)

Varies between around £1.14 and 1.21 a litre depending where you fill up. Certainly isn't cheap but cheaper than it has been.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2010)

filled up at $1.20 a litre today.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 8, 2010)

My Wa-wa is selling regular for $2.45.... The newspaper says it should be going down in price.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2010)

dropped another 2c today to $1.18....


----------



## ccheese (Jul 9, 2010)

Still sitting at $2.45 at the Wa-wa. Shell is $2.52....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2010)

Went up to $1.35 over the weekend....this morning $1.18 a litre....this yoyo pricing is bullsh!t..!!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 19, 2010)

Price has stayed the same all week-end, at $2.45. Surprise, surprise !

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 19, 2010)

Best price for gas still holding at $2.45 at the Jersey Shore.

TO


----------



## BombTaxi (Jul 19, 2010)

Are you American guys talking price per gallon or litre? Like Gnomey said, it's £1.20 ish for litre over here, so £5 ($7.60) for a gallon. I'm glad I only have a 15-20 mile round trip to work,,,


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2010)

BombTaxi said:


> Are you American guys talking price per gallon or litre? Like Gnomey said, it's £1.20 ish for litre over here, so £5 ($7.60) for a gallon. I'm glad I only have a 15-20 mile round trip to work,,,



They are talking dollars per gallon, it is depressing. Price has dropped a little here but it is still £1.17 a litre or so. So at least £5 a gallon.


----------



## Erich (Jul 19, 2010)

yes you Euro guys are getting creamed. paid 3.09 a gallon this morn for my 1-ton chevy


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2010)

Scored a low of $1.067 a litre yesterday!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 23, 2010)

It' $3.09 by me too. Glad I bought a Prius last fall. I'm getting 48 MPG in the city


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 23, 2010)

Between 2.45 and 2.59 - Colorado Springs and Denver


----------



## Budman (Jul 23, 2010)

$2.60 per gallon in Wake Forest


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 9, 2010)

filled at $1.12 yesterday....today $1.30 !!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 9, 2010)

$2.60 at the Jersey Shore

TO


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Aug 18, 2010)

Denver area maintaining around 2.56 per gal.


----------



## BombTaxi (Aug 18, 2010)

£1.16/litre ( £5.22/gallon) in Hemel Hempsead today. My next car will be a diesel - about a penny a litre dearer at the pump, but much better MPG...


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Aug 18, 2010)

Have you kept track of the Progressive X-prize competition? The competition is for the most fuel efficient car. It's almost over now and one of my personal favorites is in the finals, the Aptera.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 18, 2010)

2.61


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 18, 2010)

$2.49 at the Jersey Shore

TO


----------



## rochie (Aug 18, 2010)

its £1.14 per litre up here B.T


----------



## BombTaxi (Aug 19, 2010)

rochie said:


> its £1.14 per litre up here B.T



So much for the north-south divide, we're both getting ripped off! The beer differential is worse though!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2010)

filled up at $1.15 a litre today....


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Aug 27, 2010)

Just so we can compare apples to apples here, what is the octane level in your fuel? The price varies significantly depending on octane levels.


----------



## BombTaxi (Aug 27, 2010)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> Just so we can compare apples to apples here, what is the octane level in your fuel? The price varies significantly depending on octane levels.



Most unleaded petrol in the UK is in the 95-97 octane range. I use 'Shell Fuelsave', I think this is about 95-ish.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 27, 2010)

Today, at my favoriye Wa-wa it's $2.38 per US gallon. Shell was $2.46, and BP was $2.36. I think BP is
about ready to give their gas away.

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 28, 2010)

2.49 here


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Aug 28, 2010)

BombTaxi said:


> Most unleaded petrol in the UK is in the 95-97 octane range. I use 'Shell Fuelsave', I think this is about 95-ish.



Aha! There is the answer right there. American fuel is much lower in Octane. We generally have three octane levels. Regular unleaded or just unleaded has an octane of 86. Midgrade unleaded is around 88 or 89 octane. Our premium fuel is 91 Octane. Our 91 octane fuel here sells for around 2.81 a gallon at the moment. Part of the reason the UK is paying more for fuel is because of the higher octane levels in the fuel. If we had the same octane levels as you folks, we would have more of a comparable price. Of course the other reason for higher fuel prices has to do with the taxes that are collected on the fuel.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2010)

Taxes are a big part of the price of fuel here (I think it is over 30%).

Current price is down a fair bit from the peak though. Now around £1.12 a litre.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2010)

Filled up at $1.12 today...


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Aug 31, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Filled up at $1.12 today...



At what octane level? My guess would be 86.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2010)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> At what octane level? My guess would be 86.



No idea man...I fill er up with unleaded....and off I go...

Saw it at $1.003 today hasn't been that low in yonks!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2010)

Paid $1.003 to fill up my Commodore today.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 4, 2010)

$2.39 reg at the Jersey Shore

TO


----------



## looney (Sep 10, 2010)

€1.549 / litre sigh expensive


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 10, 2010)

$1.14 today in the work bus...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2010)

No change since the last time I posted. Still around £1.12/3, seems like things have stabilised a bit which is nice.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 10, 2010)

2.35/gal - I was pretty excited about that.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 10, 2010)

$2.79 up the street. But you have to be careful with "commodity" gas that has not additive package with fuel cleaners.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2010)

saw Petrol at .993 yesterday...first time it's been under $1.00 for yonks!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2010)

Petrol is back up around $1.20 everywhere..


----------



## ccheese (Oct 8, 2010)

In just over a week, gas at my favorite Wa-wa jumped from $2.49 to $2.56. Shell is eleven cents higher !

Did we have an earthquake or a flood somewhere ???

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2010)

hovering around $1.20- 24 a litre


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2010)

Around the £1.18 per litre mark at the moment. That's £5.38 ($8 US) per gallon - robbing Bar Stewards !!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 9, 2010)

Those theiving asshats are still robbing us at $3.29 a gallon for regular unleaded here on the corner...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 10, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> Those theiving asshats are still robbing us at $3.29 a gallon for regular unleaded here on the corner...



Egad !! Filled up the Buick this morning. The Wa-wa was $2.52 for regular. Shell was $2.63.

But then again, everything is more expensive on the west coast.

Charles


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Oct 12, 2010)

Denver currently has $2.76 a gallon for 91 octane or premium... Got to feed my wife's Jag and that's all it eats...  I find that fuel at Costco is on the whole cheaper than anywhere else. It's always more expensive the closer you are to a motor way. I know that in the U.S. the gas price varies according to how close you are to a refinery. We have a refinery here in Denver and the further you get from it the more expensive gas is.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2010)

filled the work wagon at $1.13 today...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2010)

after being around $1.13 all week, jumped up to $1.30 a litre


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Oct 22, 2010)

It jumped to $2.81 per gallon for 91 Octane... premium.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 22, 2010)

I just gassed up at $3.15 a gallon 90 octane. 

Again I ask how AAFES is using the national average????


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 22, 2010)

I see it for $2.49 - $2.71 for Colorado Regular (85 octane) US gallon.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 22, 2010)

My favorite Wa-wa just dropped to $2.60 per gallon of regular. The Shell station is $2.72.

Charles


----------



## CliffyB (Oct 22, 2010)

All of our 7-11s and BPs are $2.69, the Wa-Wa is $2.68, the Shell's are $2.79 and higher, and the Getty is $2.59! That's all for regular in SE Virginia.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 22, 2010)

The cheapest gas station in the Copenhagen area sells 95 octane at 9.82 DKK per liter.
1 gallon is 3.78 liters.
3.78 * 9.82 = 37.11 DKK per gallon.
That's:
1 US$ = 5.35 DKK.
37.11 / 5.35 = 6.93 US$ per gallon, danish prices.

The BMW R1200RT has got a gas tank that can take 25 liters = 6.61 gallons.
6.61 * 6.93 = 45.80 US$ for a full tank of go-go juice here.

Danish gas prices can be found online here:
Find tankstationer i Danmark på benzinpriser.dk - en FDM service

Danish exchange rates can be found here:
Nationalbanken // Valuta og Renter // Valutakurser // Valutakurser


----------



## ccheese (Oct 24, 2010)

Ouch, Maria.... sounds expensive. My favorite Wa-wa has lowered their price to $2.60 per gallon. Shell is
$2.72.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 24, 2010)

$2.67 about the cheapest.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Dec 4, 2010)

In Va.Beach ,my favorite Wa-wa is at $2.71. Shell is at $2.80

Charles


----------



## N4521U (Dec 5, 2010)

Today Shell was 1.36/L, an independent was 1.16/Liter! 
How much is that per gallon, x3.5? Almost 5.00 per gallon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Coz Shell uses the grocery discount from Coles!!!!!!!! 

8 bloody cents!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 5, 2010)

Today Shell was 1.36/L, an independent was 1.16/Liter! 
How much is that per gallon, x3.5? Almost 5.00 per gallon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Coz Shell uses the grocery discount from Coles!!!!!!!! 

8 bloody cents!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 6, 2010)

Up to $2.77 at the Wa-wa in Va. Beach. Up six cents since Saturday !

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2010)

paid $1.399 a litre yesterday....OUCH !!


----------



## Geedee (Dec 10, 2010)

Deisel at my local garage has yet again rasied its prices (must be getting near x-mas time....b*stids !).

At this moment in time it is currently £1.289 per litre. that equates to $2.039 per litre equalling a glorious cost of £5.85 per gallon (4.54 Litres to a UK gallon)....thats $9.25 per gallon for you guys on the other side of the Pond.

For me to fill my truck is now £93.60 ($148.00) Gulp


----------



## FlexiBull (Dec 10, 2010)

In the UK today the average price of petrol reached its highest level ever £1.22 a litre. Many garages charge more.

Which equates to $1.932 a litre

Which I think comes to $7.314 a gallon

Next month there is an increase of 1p a litre on fuel duty and an increase of VAT by 2%

OH and just to explain in the UK fuel duty is added to the basic price of fuel and then VAT is applied on top ----------------- we are taxed on the tax!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 10, 2010)

Right now I haven't got a clue..I just fill up the company car (old Ford Focus station wagon) at the central police station garage in Copenhagen; I check oil, sprinkler-, servo- and cooler fluids, plus add some fresh air for all of the tyres - that goes for the spare tyre, too. Then I usually wash the car afterwards, at the garage car wash, and vacuum it inside, then clean the vinyl surfaces and windows. 
Damn, I _love _driving a company car! 

And now we've ordered time for a total check-up:
Oil filter, anti-rust bottom treatment (what's that called in english?), it needs a new rear light after some dope bashed the rear right light in, they'll put the winter tyres on (- hrm!  ) and then they'll do the general service thing. I'm definitely looking forward to getting the winter tyres put on the car done, since the car has a tendency to spin on the spot whenever I accelerate a little on the snowy and icy spots on the road.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 10, 2010)

Flexi, that's a lot. $2.84 per gallon near Chicago


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2010)

FlexiBull said:


> In the UK today the average price of petrol reached its highest level ever £1.22 a litre. Many garages charge more.
> 
> Which equates to $1.932 a litre
> 
> ...



Yeah it could suck pretty bad come new year.

It varies here between £1.20 a litre and £1.24 depending where you fill up. It isn't overly pleasant.


----------



## FlexiBull (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes MikeWint there are dark force abroad in the UK.

Meanwhile petrol/diesel just keeps going up. I run diesel and pay on average 5 or 6 pence a litre more than the petrol. Most countries in the world diesel is cheaper than petrol ---------- not in the UK.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 12, 2010)

Mike Wint and FlexiBull:

This is not the place to discuss college tuitions in the UK. This thread is about how
much gasoline/petrol is, in your particular neck of the woods.

What happens in the UK about college tuitions could get rather nasty, and we don't
need that here. 

I have taken the liberty to edit both your posts...

Thanks...

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2010)

Ditto...


----------



## mikewint (Dec 12, 2010)

No problem guys, just a comment on how everything is going up and up. $2.90 per gallon now up $.06 since thurs


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 13, 2010)

$3.20 a gallon the other day. Again, national average my ass!


----------



## Erich (Dec 13, 2010)

no butt kidding Chris 3.20 up to 3.30 a gal in my portion of the Sphere. hey it is the season to be merry right ?


----------



## ccheese (Dec 13, 2010)

It's been a steady $2.77 for almost a week, at the Wa-wa. Shell is at $2.85

Charles


----------



## Geedee (Dec 15, 2010)

The money grabbing g*ts at my local have again increased the pump price for the THIRD time this week....its now £1.29.9 per litre for deisel

The rate they're putting up the pump price, I fully expect it to top £1.35 per litre before X-mas and then theres the VAT increase end of the year to contend with as well.

I'm going to go and put 1 litre in the tank tonight and ask for my 0.01 pence change and when they dont give it to me, I'm gonna call the Feds !


----------



## mikewint (Dec 15, 2010)

Uncle Sugar be praised it dropped again $2.84 per gallon so back to what it was 2 weeks ago


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 15, 2010)

$2.79 in most places


----------



## Njaco (Dec 15, 2010)

$2.85 here in the frozen Northeast.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 15, 2010)

In my part of the Appalachian Mtns in Virginia they are showing the regular close to$2.67at the larger chains, but I'm amazed at the price of diesel fuel at almost $0.45 above regular gasoline.
Converting....I think that would be 1.99 Euros/Gallon on the Reg Gas and 2.47 Euros/Gallon on the Diesel. So my price is wildly fluctauting this year but no where near the cost of fuel in Europe. I didn't realize the difference was so large.

Derek


----------



## FlexiBull (Dec 15, 2010)

Never mind petrol or diesel

I've just payed $8536 a US gallon
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. 
.
.
... for perfume can you believe that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geedee (Dec 15, 2010)

Thats not to be sniffed at !!!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 15, 2010)

According to gasbuddy.com, the lowest gas price in my neighborhood is $3.23 per gallon for regular. The lowest diesel price is $3.49.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 19, 2010)

Filled up at $1.13 a litre today better than the 1.39 a week ago....


----------



## BombTaxi (Dec 19, 2010)

£1.23 per litre in Luton earlier this week. It was £1.17 when I last filled up about two weeks ago


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 19, 2010)

$2.59 - $2.73 for regular


----------



## ccheese (Dec 23, 2010)

Jumped up to $2.85 today !! Shell is $2.96

Charles


----------



## mikewint (Dec 23, 2010)

Up, up and away, $3.09 per gallon up $.25 in one week


----------



## Geedee (Dec 24, 2010)

Local garage has again raised its price...thats 5 times in the past two weeks !!!...its now £1.319 per litre. 

This is an Esso garage. The next nearest Esso garage is 4p per litre cheaper !. How can this be ?

Money grabbing s*ds should go back to their own country,


----------



## FlexiBull (Dec 24, 2010)

Clearly the local one is further away from the refinery


----------



## Erich (Dec 25, 2010)

$ 3.20 plus should drop after the 1st of 2011................maybe


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 25, 2010)

$2.62 - $2.82 regular in my neck of the wood. It seems the prices when up based on the holidays. I hope the weather diminished the speculator's numbers and they loose their @sses.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## mikewint (Dec 28, 2010)

Wouldn't that be a wonderful thing but as likely as 85 degrees tomorrow. Up again. filled up yesterday at $3.29 per gal


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 29, 2010)

10.74 DKK per liter, 95 octane, at the cheapest gas station in the Copenhagen area.
That's 1.89 USD per liter = 7.16 USD per gallon.


----------



## johnbr (Dec 29, 2010)

$1.14 Here


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 29, 2010)

Between $2.62 and $2.82 for regular Denver - COS.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 7, 2011)

$1.395 a litre today, thank christ I don't need to fill up for a couple of days...hopefully it will come down....


----------



## rochie (Jan 7, 2011)

£130.9 a litre here in the NE of england


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 7, 2011)

$2.68 - $2.85 US Gal between Denver and Colorado Springs


----------



## ccheese (Jan 7, 2011)

It's still hanging on at $2.88 at the Wa-wa. The Shell station, which was always five
cents higher, is closed !

Charles


----------



## mikewint (Jan 11, 2011)

Just filled up last night down to $3.04 per gallon in this area


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 11, 2011)

$3.41 a gallon.

**** you AAFES! National Average my ass!


----------



## P40NUT (Jan 11, 2011)

Filled up last night here in Denver. 2.79 gallon.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 12, 2011)

filled up at $1.24 alitre today, much better than $1.39 afew days ago...


----------



## mikewint (Jan 13, 2011)

Same here, the petroleum gods be praised, down $.02 since last fill-up: $3.02 per gallon


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Jan 14, 2011)

Well I put some gas just this morning and I paid 1.29 euros per liter or roughly 4.7 euros per gallon . Compare that to the fact that the average paycheck in this God forsaken country is around 300 euros and you got yourself some pretty expensive gas. I wish my car would eat less fuel...."thank you" double chambered carburetor!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 14, 2011)

It actually dropped .02 cents per gallon in Va. Beach. It's now $2.86 at the Wa-wa.

Charles


----------



## TimEwers (Jan 14, 2011)

Well here in okc it's up to 3 bucks a gallon was around 2.50 2.75 most of last year.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2011)

Bl**dy stuff is back to $1.39 again.....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 16, 2011)

New Jersey shore.....

$2.95 gallon reg

$3.35 gallon diesel

TO


----------



## Njaco (Jan 16, 2011)

New Jersey interior - $2.89


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2011)

Talk here is it is heading to $1.50 a [email protected]!!


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Jan 19, 2011)

Actually these days, a lot of drivers here started to protest against the high price of gas. Either they put very little fuel in their cars and pay in small change or simply don't buy any gas for these days. Apparently sales have dropped by 20% since these things started. It's kinda ridiculous such a high price, since we do have our own oil resources, such low incomes and so many taxes on gas...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 19, 2011)

between $2.85 and $3.00


----------



## ccheese (Jan 20, 2011)

Back up... to $2.89 at the Wa-wa......

Charles


----------



## mikewint (Jan 20, 2011)

once again, all praise to the gods of petroleum. Down another $0.01. $3.01 per gallon this evening.


----------



## jamierd (Jan 21, 2011)

£6.25 a gallon here thats 3 times the price in the US


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 21, 2011)

Just gassed up the Jeep for $3.42 a gallon.

Man I hate AAFES!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 21, 2011)

$2.84 - $2.98


----------



## mikewint (Jan 21, 2011)

The petroleum gods are angered, up $0.01 back to $3.02 per gallon


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2011)

passed a station at $1.42 today, glad i didn't need any just yet....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 27, 2011)

My Wa-wa is still at $2.89, but I had to run into Norfolk yesterday. I saw BP stations
at $3.02, Shell at $3.05 and some 7-11's still at $2.99. Strange how it changes from city 
to city, altho they are a few miles apart.

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 27, 2011)

"Top 10 cheapest gas stations right now."
Prices are per liter. The top two scroll bars shows "Region Capitol Area" and "County".
Cheapest price as you can see:
10,73 DKK per liter. That's 1,97 US$ per liter, when the dollar price is 5,45 DKK.
A gallon is 3,78 liters, that's 3,87 * 1,97 = 7,44 US$ per gallon.

And it's even being predicted these days that the price for gas in Denmark will rise up to 13 DKK/liter before the winter's over.
That'll be a new danish record, and a whooping 49,14 DKK per gallon = 9,01 US$ per gallon. Ouch!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 27, 2011)

Keep in mind that Europe has higher octane levels in their fuel making it another reason that it's higher there. $3.00 a gallon at 91 octane.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 27, 2011)

Nightfighter, did not know that, I always thought european gas was equal to US octane levels. My winter Jeep takes 87 octane and the computer on the Sky adjusts to any octane level so I use 87 on it too.
So, filled up last night $3.02 per gallon at 87 octane. Prediction here is that prices will reach $5.00 per gallon in a years time.
P.S. Just paid attention to your siggy. wonder how many know who Snuffy Smith was


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2011)

Filled at a more respectable $1.25 a litre.....


----------



## drgondog (Jan 28, 2011)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Just gassed up the Jeep for $3.42 a gallon.
> 
> Man I hate AAFES!



Chris - what do you pay 'off the reservation"??

Most of EU is 3x US prices and you are paying about the same prices at AAFES as the Peeples Republiks of Kalifornia and Oregon..

I just filled up at $2.87 this morning..


----------



## drgondog (Jan 28, 2011)

mikewint said:


> Nightfighter, did not know that, I always thought european gas was equal to US octane levels. My winter Jeep takes 87 octane and the computer on the Sky adjusts to any octane level so I use 87 on it too.
> So, filled up last night $3.02 per gallon at 87 octane. Prediction here is that prices will reach $5.00 per gallon in a years time.
> P.S. Just paid attention to your siggy. wonder how many know who Snuffy Smith was



I do... along with Col Bullmoose and Travelin Jones, etc. Capp had many of my favorite characters of all time - along with Bloom County and Calvin and Hobbs

BTW there was SSgt Maynard "Snuffy" Smith who was awarded The Medal on his first mission as a 306BG ball turret gunner.. great start on a career..


----------



## mikewint (Jan 28, 2011)

Ahh, yes, memories, another favorite: "We have met the enemy and he is us"


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 29, 2011)

I remember Snuffy Smith..


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2011)

[email protected] have put it back up to $1.425 here...


----------



## mikewint (Feb 7, 2011)

The same "guys" must have visited here $3.14 per 87 octane gallon and still going up


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 7, 2011)

Just paid $2.80 for 85 octane at one of the cheapest stations in the Denver area. I seen a shell station at $2.87, on the high end about $3.05


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 7, 2011)

$2.91 for 87 octane in SW Va. Gate City, Va.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 8, 2011)

$3.57/gallon for Premium today.

**** AAFES! This is not the national average!

You know what else sucks. AAFES no longer sells Regular or Midgrade gas. We have to buy either Premium or E10 gas! I hate AAFES!


----------



## Geedee (Feb 8, 2011)

I've just paid £1.349 per litre...thats over £6.00 a gallon...thats $9.74 per gallon. F'kin stupid prices.

$32.00 gets me just under 100...yes One hundred..bl**dy miles. 6 months ago, I couild get 140 miles on the same amount !.

When I win on the lottery, I'm gonna buy the biggest engined truck I can find and drive around everywhere in 1st gear with an 'up yours' sticker on the tailgate !!

Sorry, rant over



Grrrrrr


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 9, 2011)

$2.97 a galllon regular at the Jersey Shore

TO


----------



## davparlr (Feb 9, 2011)

Last fill up in So. California was $3.29 for regular and that is a cheap place.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 9, 2011)

Filled up this morning at the Wa-wa in Va. Beach..... $2.87 per gal. It's come down !

Charles


----------



## mikewint (Feb 10, 2011)

Geedee I do hear you. I don't understand the spiking up and down within a day or less. And Ccheese I need to have you mail me a couple gallons. On Monday $3.14 per gallon and yesterday it had dropped to $3.08 per gallon. Hoping the spike was due to all the snow here


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 10, 2011)

Just paid $3.59 a gallon here, it's creeping up a little at a time.

They said prices will be rising because of the unrest in Egypt...

Then again, they'll raise gas prices if a cloud passes across the sun...any excuse to jack up the prices on the consumer, those  greedy bastards...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2011)

Getting up near £1.30 ($2.10) a litre here which is unpleasant to say the least. Generally is more around £1.26-£1.28 though...


----------



## N4521U (Feb 10, 2011)

$1.39 liter..................... waaaaaaaaaaaay to f'n much
Sydney Aus


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2011)

Paid $1.20 today....


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 11, 2011)

keeps jumping between 2.86 and 2.99.


----------



## Glider (Feb 11, 2011)

The Maths is a bit much but I just spent £54 filling up our Mini.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Paid $1.20 today....



back to $1.419 today...


----------



## mikewint (Feb 19, 2011)

On Thurs 2/17 $3.09 per gallon, on Fri 2/18 $3.35 per gallon, Today 2/19 $3.15 per gallon.
Come on WTF is going on here


----------



## johnbr (Feb 19, 2011)

Paid $1.15 L


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 19, 2011)

Cheapest gas prices in the Copenhagen area right now, for 95 octane:
10,78 DKK/liter, that's 40,85 DKK/gallon.
Or 7,85 US$ per gallon, or 7,39 AUD per gallon, or 4,62 £ per gallon/1,22 £ per liter.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 20, 2011)

Think that's bad? It's currently £1.29 per litre at the cheapest place in town, which is £5.88 per Imp Gallon. Someone is having a ****ing laugh !!


----------



## Erich (Feb 20, 2011)

$ 3.49 a gal. US. you folk overseas are getting the shaft no doubt.........


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 20, 2011)

Just paid $3.52 yesterday...

I agree with you, Erich...folks overseas are getting hosed


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, someone's going to pay for keeping our roads in working order, and that's what we do by paying the taxes on - among other things - gas and cars. 
That's why the only pay roads that we've got here are the two new bridges - the one going from Sjælland to Fyn, and the other going from Sjælland (DK) to Malmö (Sweden).
Tonight's gas prices are (cheapest) 10,70 DKK per liter, 95 octane.

For example, if I was going to buy a Ford Focus 2011, basic model, the price at the dealer is 248,500 DKK, no extra stuff, bling or the like.
That's 45,614.66 US$.

If I was going to buy a house in the city where I live (14 km's outside of Copenhagen), say, a family house that's approx. 110 m2, the prices are between 2,5-5 million DKK, depending on the state of the house, and of course how old/new the house is. 
That's 458,900-917,800 US$.
And my income tax is 41% off whatever I make. 
That's one of the lowest - if not THE - lowest income taxes that we've got here. 
And the tax increases, the more you make. The highest income tax here is 61.3 %.
Denmark IS an expensive country to live in.
Oh, and tonight's gas prices are 10.70 DKK per liter.


----------



## davparlr (Feb 20, 2011)

3.45 per us gallon in Southern California. We keep approving bonds and taxes to fix roads and the government scarfs it up to cover their general fund.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 20, 2011)

$1.11/l or 4.25/gal


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 23, 2011)

$3.05 a gallon regular at the Jersey Shore.

With what's going on in the ME we gotta........

*DRILL, BABY, DRILL!!!!! *

TO


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 23, 2011)

ToughOmbre said:


> $3.05 a gallon regular at the Jersey Shore.
> 
> With what's going on in the ME we gotta........
> 
> ...


And the domestic producers are gonna cut you a break


----------



## mikewint (Feb 23, 2011)

Pbfoot, yea when pigs fly over H*ll dropping snowballs. With all the unrest in Libia crude is over $100 per barrel here that translates into $3.35 per gallon 85 octane. Put in 1/2 a tank $30.00


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 23, 2011)

One last holdout is at $2.98. Most stations are about $3.05 in my area.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 24, 2011)

Paid $3.79 a gallon today for regular.

High octane gas is 91 here BB so I was surprised to hear that you are still getting 95 Octane. I think AV gas is at least 100 Octane ??
Our Regular is 87 Octane , Plus is 89 Octane, Supreme is 91 Octane. Supreme used to be 92 Octane but the gas companies got it lowered to 91 because they claimed it cost them to much to refine it to 92 Octane.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2011)

forked over $1.24 a litre today...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2011)

Most are at around £1.28/1.29 with some rising to £1.30 and higher depending where you go. The Libya incidents are apparently going to give as another 5p or so rise as well


----------



## TimEwers (Feb 24, 2011)

Well gas is above 3$ here almost 3.15 even tho I don't really need any gonna fill up tomorrow, just so I don't have to pay 40$ to fill up later. Man I wish I still had my Yugo, people laughed at it but the most I ever put in it was 15$ and that was when gas hit 2$ a gallon for a bit way back in the early 80's it got 40 miles to the gallon.

When I lived in Wichita I could go to Kansas City on just 1/4 tank of gas. cant do that with the car I got now.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2011)

heading up here too....back up to $1.40 and supposed to be climbing further....


----------



## TimEwers (Mar 2, 2011)

Well gas prices here are 3.20 to 3.50gal meaning about 40 bucks now to fill up. Almost wish I hadn't had to move. Would still be able to walk back and forth to work,and only have to drive my car on Mondays when I went to the office to get supplies and pick up my check.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 3, 2011)

Actually came down just a hair $3.33 per gal, 85 octane. they predict over $4.00 by summer. And that's with the US as the #3 oil producer in the world, we import a bit over half our oil.


----------



## Erich (Mar 3, 2011)

$ 3.59 a gal for my 1-ton flat bed Chevy, it will be over 4.00 soon enough until they take out Quaddafi, Chavez and the whole lot ...........


----------



## Marcel (Mar 3, 2011)

We're at an all time high at 1.70 euro per liter.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 3, 2011)

Gassed the Jeep up today at $3.64 a gallon. 

I think we will hit $4.00 a gallon within the week. AAFES prices change every Saturday.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 3, 2011)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Gassed the Jeep up today at $3.64 a gallon.
> 
> I think we will hit $4.00 a gallon within the week. AAFES prices change every Saturday.


 
A gallon is 3.785 liter, right? We pay 1.69 euro/liter x 3.785 = 6.40 euro's per gallon. And you are in Germany!! Why do we have these outrageous prices while our neighboring countries pay about half the price? I can drive from here to Germany (150 km), fill her up and go back and still be cheaper then filling her up at the tankstation around the corner


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 3, 2011)

Marcel said:


> A gallon is 3.785 liter, right? We pay 1.69 euro/liter x 3.785 = 6.40 euro's per gallon. And you are in Germany!! Why do we have these outrageous prices while our neighboring countries pay about half the price? I can drive from here to Germany (150 km), fill her up and go back and still be cheaper then filling her up at the tankstation around the corner



I don't pay the German prices. The German gas prices are about the same as in the Netherlands. The gas station down the street from my house has Super Plus at 1.58 Euros per Liter for instance. 

Because I work for the US Govt., I fall under the SOFA and can buy gas from ESSO gas stations at an American price. It is an agreement between the German and American Governments. I have a special ESSO card and use that to pay for my gas. The only problem is that I can only gas up at the On base gas stations at any US Military installation or at ESSO gas stations on the German economy.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2011)

No price rise yet so it is still at £1.28 a litre. Getting on for £80/90 a tank


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 3, 2011)

My wife said she saw the price go from $3.65/gal this morning up to $3.75/gal this afternoon. She was very upset until I showed her here on this thread what you guys in Europe are paying for it. That made her feel better. Sorry guys.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 3, 2011)

Price here is about 20 cents per liter less than it will be 2 weeks from now.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 3, 2011)

T-Bolt, good grief, be cheaper to drive down to Joliet for .46 per gal more


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 3, 2011)

Last week I was in line and gas was $3.05 per gallon with one car in front of me. While I was waiting, it went up to $3.09. Well, the station across the street had it for $3.09 with no cars so I drove over there. I looked back at the 1st station and it went up to $3.14. I couldn't believe it. I told the guy across from me about it and went I looked back at the 1st station again, it was up to $3.19.

All this in the matter of 2 or 3 minutes.

This week gas is up to $3.29


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 3, 2011)

mikewint said:


> T-Bolt, good grief, be cheaper to drive down to Joliet for .46 per gal more


 
That was in Skokie Mike, in the City it's even more. There are these two stations on Irvine Park Rd just east of the Kennedy Expressway. One has prices that are 10 to 15 cents higher than all the other stations in the area, and the other one 30 to 40 cents higher than that one. I read some where that they were owned by brothers and my guess is that people drive buy and see the outrageously high price and then see the high price and buy there because they think its cheep. Must work because that place is always crowded even at 15 to 20 cents higher than the going rate.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 4, 2011)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I don't pay the German prices. The German gas prices are about the same as in the Netherlands. The gas station down the street from my house has Super Plus at 1.58 Euros per Liter for instance.
> 
> Because I work for the US Govt., I fall under the SOFA and can buy gas from ESSO gas stations at an American price. It is an agreement between the German and American Governments. I have a special ESSO card and use that to pay for my gas. The only problem is that I can only gas up at the On base gas stations at any US Military installation or at ESSO gas stations on the German economy.


Ah,, that explains it. I was worried there for a minute  Lucky you paying these low US prices



T Bolt said:


> My wife said she saw the price go from $3.65/gal this morning up to $3.75/gal this afternoon. She was very upset until I showed her here on this thread what you guys in Europe are paying for it. That made her feel better. Sorry guys.


No problem, T Bolt. As long as you Americans understand that it can always be worse 
I'll trade your 3.75/gal anytime. We pay almost twice the price. In fact a comission is now investigating why the prices are so high while the dollar is still low and the oil-prices didn't go up as much as the fuel price. We suspect an artificial price.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 4, 2011)

The oil importers have been blaming unrest in Libya for the recent spike in gas prices yet the US is the #3 oil producing country in the world we import about 52% of what we use. Libyan oil makes up 3% (4% to the UK) So do you think the spike might be a bit artificial?


----------



## Geedee (Mar 4, 2011)

£1.39 a litre for deisel !!! Its gone up 5 p per litre at this garage since last weekend.
Bastids


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 4, 2011)

T Bolt said:


> My wife said she saw the price go from $3.65/gal this morning up to $3.75/gal this afternoon. She was very upset until I showed her here on this thread what you guys in Europe are paying for it. That made her feel better. Sorry guys.



Yeap tomorrow it is going up from $3.65 to $3.85 a gallon for us as well.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 4, 2011)

It was 1.56 euro/l already before the unrest started, that is 5.9 euro per gallon. Much more expensive then in the US. Artificial, yes.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 4, 2011)

The US imports most of its oil from Canada (over 2 mill bbl/d) and Mexico (over 1 mill bbl/d) #3 #4 are the Saudis and Venezuela (about 1 mill bbl/d from each), all stable countries. Canadian and Mexican oil comes in via pipelines so transport is negligible. So 97% of US oil is stable. Libyan unrest! is B.S.
The UK actually produces 1.3 mill bbl/d but then turns around and exports 750,000 bbl/d, 124,000 which come to the US. Were the UK to keep its oil production prices would drop but then profits go down. The oil guys have us all by the short hairs


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 4, 2011)

Marcel said:


> It was 1.56 euro/l already before the unrest started, that is 5.9 euro per gallon. Much more expensive then in the US. Artificial, yes.



Doesn't your country put a lot of tax on the gas prices. That alone makes the price higher than the US price.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 4, 2011)

In the US: Fed excise tax - 18.4 cents
Motor gas tax - 48.1
State Tax - 27.2 cents (average)
Fed Tax - 24.4
Sales Tax - 2 to 3 cents (Illinois)
So about $1.20 per gallon in taxes


----------



## javlin (Mar 4, 2011)

mikewint said:


> In the US: Fed excise tax - 18.4 cents
> Motor gas tax - 48.1
> State Tax - 27.2 cents (average)
> Fed Tax - 24.4
> ...



So who is making the most profit and do not have invest one penny? Gas I just paid $3.64 gal for 91/octane and it's non-ethanol gas at that so I get about 10-15% better gas mileage and it was .15 cheaper than some of the stations around here.Go figure?remember ethanol was suppose to be cheaper?And Mike it's all oil speculators Sir doing this a bunch of POS's in my book.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 4, 2011)

Javilin, true the speculators are there but let's look at the oil companies themselves: Exxon Mobile (largest public energy company) net profits 2010 $7.56 billion up 91%; #2 Chevron $5.41 billion 300% increase from 2009; #3 Conoco-Phillips $2.5 billion 300% increase. US Tax breaks: Oil company capital investments are taxed at 9% while all others pay 25%
Transocean owner of Deepwater Horizon Platform (one that leaked in the Gulf) registered the platform in the Marshall Islands avoiding US taxes. Their corporate headquarters was moved from Huston to Switzerland avoiding more tax. BP leased the platform thus earning a US subsidy of $225,000 per day reducing their rent by 70%
Who are the gougers


----------



## javlin (Mar 5, 2011)

Big numbers Mike but I would be interested in the % that is if it stays under 10% that is pretty much the norm if you start pulling more you are doing really good.The DWH do not even get me started but there is something fishy going on there and how all the oil rigs are now going to Brazil (10 to date 15 are slated) and BP and some others are involved there.I got a conspiracy theory for ya


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 5, 2011)

Yer conspiracy theories are costin' me $3.40 per gallon. With two vehicles having 16-gallon tanks, and a fairly decent commute each day, yer conspiracy theories are costin me plenty!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2011)

friggin' hit $1.50 a litre here.....


----------



## mikewint (Mar 6, 2011)

Just filled up on Sat. 3/5 now up to $3.55 per gallon 85 octane because Lybia who supplies 3% of our petroleum is having a rebellion.
Javilin conspiracy? A conspiracy to get rich. 300% profit. H*ll's Bells, wish I had a business like that!


----------



## javlin (Mar 6, 2011)

Javilin conspiracy? A conspiracy to get rich. 300% profit. H*ll's Bells, wish I had a business like that!

Right now Mike that is an increase in revenue the way I read it but not necessarily profit.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 6, 2011)

The API reports these figures as NET profit not GROSS. After BP's destruction in the Gulf they reported a NET profit of $5.6 billion up only 135% from last year when they reported $2.4 billion. Yup, just hanging on by the skin of their teeth


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 6, 2011)

Where ya been Kevin? Every time this happens, i.e "global unrest" jacking up prices, profits of the majors hit record levels. Let's wait for the second quarter profit results and then we'll talk.


----------



## javlin (Mar 6, 2011)

Net income in 2009 was $10.5 billion (that's profit)on sales and other operating revenues of $167 billion, reflecting lower prices from 2008 for crude oil and natural gas and lower sales margins and prices for refined products. Return on capital employed for the year was 10.6 percent. 

Chairman's Letter | Annual Report 2009 | Chevron

I am not trying to argue guys and I found an article in the LA times with those figures presented but the % just do not jive for actuals when we have AP for 09 stating more than the article.

Then we have this......Petrobras reported a record net profit of BRL35.2 billion for 2010, up 17% from a year ago, but it failed to match the hefty double-digit gains posted by global rivals such as Exxon Mobil Corp. (XOM), Chevron Corp. (CVX) and Royal Dutch Shell PLC (RDSA, RDSA.LN)--which all posted net profit growth of more than 50% from 2009. 

Despite Record Year, Petrobras's 4Q Earnings Disappoint Market - WSJ.com

So 10B in 2010 equals approximatily 15B+ still alot of cash but I go again what is that too cost of operation?The % just seem wrong or how the writer of the article presented them that is all.I have been here Andy this moritorium is killing the economy along coastline here were I live.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 6, 2011)

I believe you there Kevin. Everyone but the oil companies will suffer but they will too over the long term.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 6, 2011)

When dealing with prices in North America, Californians are the ones who take it in the shorts every time. California's oil production is far larger than most people are aware and some domestic oil companies like Standard Oil and Union Oil Company use California oil exculsively for local demand and for export to other states.

Yet, when the east coast has an issue, like bad weather, we have our prices jacked up. Civil unrest in overseas nations (where we don't even get oil from) sees our prices getting jacked up. If the prices drop to a certain point, a refinery "magically" has a mishap, or has to go through maintanence, jacking our prices up.

On top of that, California had a specially formulated fuel, called MBTE which made our fuel more expensive because of the additional formulation. Well, about 5 years ago, they dropped the additive, because it was seriously carcinogenic after combustion and getting into our ground water as the airborn pollutants settled. After they discontinued the additive, you would suppose they'd drop the price to standard levels, but they never did. So we take it in the rear from that debaucle as well.

Case in point, I just filled my Scion today...price for regular unleaded was $4.39 a gallon at the corner station...it's FAR higher out by the Interstate.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 6, 2011)

Grau, the only figures I can find for Calif are for 2009. Overall petroleum production 208 mill bbl plus 13.3 mill from off-shore or about 221 million. In 1985 Caifornian wells peaked at 424 million. Calfornians consume 683 mill bbl per year so like the US as a whole Calfornians must import the deficit, about 32%
Illinois also shifts to that famous "Summer blend" which consists of adding oxygen rich compounds like Methy Tert-Butyl Ether. Ground water concerns have shifted the use of MTBE to more environmentally friendy compounds like Ethanol or grain alcohol called around here gasohol. Most gas stations already sell 10% blends but in May these same blends become "Summer blends" and the price shoots up. Not to mention Illinois main crop is corn


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 6, 2011)

mikewint said:


> Most gas stations already sell 10% blends but in May these same blends become "Summer blends" and the price shoots up. Not to mention Illinois main crop is corn


 
As of two weeks now E10 (10% Ehtanol) is one of only 3 kinds of gas you can get here in Germany. E10, Super Plus (95 or better octane) and Diesel. I refuse to put the E10 in my Jeep. Two many people are complaining about their gas mileage going down or their cars no longer working. I contacted Jeep and they said I could use it, but I have chosen to buy the more expensive Super Plus to be on the safe side. Super Plus by the way has 5% Ethanol. 

I guess me choosing not to use E10 is a good thing though. Today a new German study just released that despite earlier studies E10 is dangerous for all vehicles.


----------



## javlin (Mar 6, 2011)

Chris I work in the AM Auto Industry have now for 25+ years now and the word is that for every 1% ethanol you lose 2%MPG.This worked out about right for my wifes Escape which went to 15-16 mpg then I had her go to the gas station I go w/no ethanol and it was back up to 19-20 mpg.Congress last week voted down going up to 15% hooray for that but like I said earlier this ethanol was suppose to be cheaper and it's not.It cost more to produce a gallon on ethanol than what you get in return the BTU is just lower than that of 100% gasoline and that shows up in the MPG.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 6, 2011)

Alder, I have been using 10% or gasohol in my Jeep Wrangler ever since I bought it 5 years ago. It has the 6cyl engine. I also put it in my Sky where the on-board computer adjusts everything no matter what grade I use. The Sky is now two years old and no problems.
As to the energy content you are correct. Ethanol does not contain the energy that an equal volume of gasoline would contain. on the other hand it is an excellent octane booster


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2011)

Not seen the rises that have been expected. Still around £1.28 a litre for unleaded...


----------



## mikewint (Mar 10, 2011)

Actually came down a bit $3.51 per gallon 85 octane


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2011)

Dropped a bit here too down to $1.35 from $1.50


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2011)

Gas is going up to $3.98 a gallon for Super Plus (premium) tonight at Midnight. That is up 14 cents from last week.


----------



## magnu (Mar 11, 2011)

£1.35 per litre this am.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2011)

at $1.35...it cost me $90 to fill up today from empty!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 12, 2011)

I paid $4.03 a gallon yesterday morning.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 12, 2011)

$3.35 gal reg is about the average at the Jersey Shore. Diesel is getting close to $4.00.

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2011)

ToughOmbre said:


> $3.35 gal reg is about the average at the Jersey Shore. Diesel is getting close to $4.00.
> 
> TO



I just wish I could get regular gas. I am stuck at $4 a gallon right now because we only have premium!


----------



## mikewint (Mar 12, 2011)

Still holding at $3.51 per gallon. Been filling up at 1/2 tank before it jumps again


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2011)

Saw unleaded at £1.40  today up the valley, diesel was getting on for £1.50...


----------



## javlin (Mar 13, 2011)

$3.78/93 octane and a bottle of octane booster on top $40 to fill up Wayne Put the modelling to the side installed gauges into the dash,rebuilt the carb today(runs great) and some body work and primed.Maybe I get the ole 78 Chevy stepside painted this summer.Cheers


----------



## mikewint (Mar 15, 2011)

Can hardly believe it, still $3.51 per gallon. been holding for over a week. Thought for sure the Japanese nuclear reactor tragedy would cause the price to jump again


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2011)

down to $1.32 for the moment...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 16, 2011)

$1.43 AU a bloody liter today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That's $5.43 per bloody gallon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 16, 2011)

The past couple days gas has dropped a couple pennies, from $3.35 to $3.32 per gallon


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 16, 2011)

Supposed to go up another 14 cents a gallon on Saturday. That is 48 cents in 3 weeks and it will be at $4.12 a gallon.


----------



## rochie (Mar 16, 2011)

£1.33 per litre for unleaded up here in Billingham


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2011)

Varies between £1.30 and £1.32 up here...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 17, 2011)

$1.54 AU per liter today...................................... that's crap!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 17, 2011)

Went down a few cents from the other day.....

reg $3.31 a gallon

diesel $3.83 

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2011)

$1.32 here Bill, probably jump tomorrow....


----------



## TimEwers (Mar 18, 2011)

Well it's been 3.29 here in OKC OK most of the week and I spent 25$ yesterday for a little over 7 gal.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 20, 2011)

€1.61 per liter here yesterday.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 20, 2011)

The Petroleum gods continue to favor Joliet, down another WHOLE penny to $3.50 per gallon 87 octane


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2011)

still $1.32 when i filled up today..


----------



## N4521U (Mar 21, 2011)

It will jump higher with this KaDaffy thing going on over There!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2011)

N4521U said:


> It will jump higher with this KaDaffy thing going on over There!


 
[email protected] don't need an excuse.....


----------



## mikewint (Mar 22, 2011)

Thought it was too good to last $3.59 per gallon 87 octane up $.09 since yesterday


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 22, 2011)

Just filled the tank with reg for $57.00.

$3.29 a gallon.

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2011)

£1.32 the other day. Up a little since the Libya thing kicked off, perhaps will rise a little more, not that they need an excuse as Wayne says to increase the price these days.


----------



## Erich (Mar 22, 2011)

3.89 US and climbing, the weekend should be noticeable - probably 4.00 US for funky regular


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 23, 2011)

I paid $3.99 for regular (87 octane) today. Glad I didn't need to fill up my IROC. Super (91 Octane) was $4.19 a gallon. 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2011)

Back to $1.51 today...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2011)

Back to around £1.29/1.30 after the tax drops of the end of last week.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 30, 2011)

Took a spring trip to Arkansas to do some fishing on Bull Shoals Lake. Paid $3.21 per gallon in Mo then crossed the line into Ark and saw $3.59 at a station 5mi away. Needless to say we bought gas in Mo whenever possible


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2011)

$1.30 yesterday....$1.51 today!


----------



## mikewint (Mar 31, 2011)

Filled up in town, $3.68 per gallon 87 octane


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2011)

people are p!ssed here about the sudden jump in price


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 1, 2011)

Still going up. It has been between $3.35-$3.42, but now is up to $3.45-$3.54


----------



## mikewint (Apr 1, 2011)

Wayne, but no one does anything, including governments. We all bend over and pay while oil companies rake in 300% profits blaming the rise on a country that supplies 3% of US petroleum. Or maybe this new rise is due to Japans nuclear disaster


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2011)

It's the Smoke and Mirrors Mike, you just can't figure out exactly where the Bullsh!t is coming from...??


----------



## mikewint (Apr 5, 2011)

The rise continues. $3.80 per gallon 87 octane. $45.00 to fill the little Jeep up. They'll raise it until everyone is screaming bloody murder then drop it $.20 to where they wanted it all along and everyone will be grateful


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2011)

Yep...that sounds right!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 6, 2011)

Every gas station for 50 miles around is between $3.54 and $3.59.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 6, 2011)

In my area $3.43 - $3.53. I paid $3.49 last night.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 6, 2011)

$4.25.9 for regular in Chicago, city of the most expensive gas prices in the U.S.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2011)

filling up Monday...currently over $1.50 a litre...


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 9, 2011)

I think we're about $1.15 here. Haven't filled up my car yet, almost need to and am dreading it.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm still finding $3.49 us gal. I've seen it as high as $3.55


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 9, 2011)

$3.57 gallon regular

$4.03 diesel at the Jersey Shore

TO


----------



## mikewint (Apr 9, 2011)

Still climbing $3.87 per gallon 87 octane. T-bolt drive on down to Joliet it's $.38 per gallon cheaper


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2011)

£1.33 a litre for the most part. Seen up to £1.40 in more rural areas.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2011)

I paid $3.65 a gallon today for Super Plus (98 Octane). 

Thank god I don't have to pay the German prices. It would cost me $8.77 for that same gallon!


----------



## mikewint (Apr 11, 2011)

Alder, that is unbelievable with all the other cost involved in a car, how can anyone there afford to drive at that price? It would cost me $200 per week at that rate


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 11, 2011)

And the price is now $3.91 a gallon for Super Plus (97 Octane).

@ Mike: Trust me that is why Germans buy more fuel efficient cars that most Americans do. You don't see too many Germans driving Grand Cherokees for instance, and most of those that do buy the Turbo Diesel.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2011)

Yep, Chris. It is the same here. We are getting some nice 5p off a litre coupons right now from the supermarket so that makes it a little easier but the prices are still very high, especially compared to the States but then we run a higher octane as standard over here I believe.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 11, 2011)

$1.34 or 5.17 us gal


----------



## mikewint (Apr 11, 2011)

Now up to $3.90 per gallon 87 octane. Filled up the Wrangler for only $58 which will last until Friday


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2011)

mikewint said:


> Now up to $3.90 per gallon 87 octane. Filled up the Wrangler for only $58 which will last until Friday



Only Friday? How big is your tank or how bad is your millage? I gas up my Grand Cherokee and it lasts me two weeks.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 13, 2011)

At my favorite Wa-wa, it's $3.65 a gallon of regular. Been at that price almost a week.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2011)

Slipped down to $1.35 a litre...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2011)

And AAFES keeps robbing us more and more...

Gassed up today at $4.11 a gallon. Going up to $4.21 a gallon tonight at midnight.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 15, 2011)

$3.61 about the lowest at the Shore.

Glad that no one in my family has a long commute to work.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2011)

Still hovering at $1.35....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 17, 2011)

Up to $3.67 a gallon

$4.03 for diesel

TO


----------



## mikewint (Apr 17, 2011)

Filled on Friday at $4.00 per gallon and today Sunday it has junped to $4.19 per gallon 87 octane and summer blend time isn't here yet!!!!!!!!


----------



## javlin (Apr 17, 2011)

It's fast approaching $5 a gallon;my beloved 92 octane/no ethanol is $4.02.The little junket out of town this W/E got 23.4mpg with the 4WD 05 Escape best ever on the non-ethanol.My wife went down to 16mpg around town and now is back up to 19-20mpg using this fuel.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 18, 2011)

javlin said:


> It's fast approaching $5 a gallon;my beloved 92 octane/no ethanol is $4.02.The little junket out of town this W/E got 23.4mpg with the 4WD 05 Escape best ever on the non-ethanol.My wife went down to 16mpg around town and now is back up to 19-20mpg using this fuel.


 
1.76 euro's per liter here. For you Americans, that.s about $9.60 per gallon according to the value of the dollar today. But on the bright side: my car does 35.5 mpg (15 km/l).


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 18, 2011)

Paid $4.19 a gallon for 87 Octane (Regular) yesterday.


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2011)

Was £1.33 a litre when I drove past today (£5.10/$8.30 a gallon)...


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 18, 2011)

1.24l or 4.74 us gal


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2011)

gonna fill at $1.31 tomorrow before it goes up for Easter...


----------



## mikewint (Apr 20, 2011)

That's what I did and wonder of wonders it had dropped to $4.09 per gallon 87 octane and a few stations west of here are below $4.00 per gallon ($3.99 big whoop)


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 20, 2011)

$1.19/litre CDN


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 21, 2011)

Paid $4.39 a gallon for 91 Octane (Super) yesterday. $79.45 to fill up. 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2011)

Surprisingly filled up at $1.31 a litre today, most places are up at $1.50-52c


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 25, 2011)

I paid $4.27/gal. last night


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 25, 2011)

Regular $3.75 

And the EPA stopped Shell from drilling off the coast of Alaska!



TO


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 25, 2011)

Gotta fill up soon, and haven't even been looking so as not to scare myself.


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 25, 2011)

The local petrol stations around me in central Birmingham, UK, are around/roughly...
£1.31 per litre unleaded (92-95 RON)
£1.39 per litre super/premier unleaded (95-99 RON)
£1.41 per litre diesel


----------



## Ivan1GFP (Apr 25, 2011)

Northern Virginia:
$4.39 a gallon for Premium.
$3.99 a gallon for "Economy".

Maybe we SHOULD drive a bit less. I know I am which means I shop less and buy less.

- Ivan.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2011)

$4.30 a gallon for premium today. Did not gas up though. Waiting until Friday before I have to do some long distance driving.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 26, 2011)

Unbelievable, the price here is down again by $.05 per gallon so $4.04 per gallon 87 octane. Think they're softening us up for the big "summer blende" jump on May 1


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 27, 2011)

I paid $4.25 a gallon for 87 Octane (Regular) today.


Wheels


----------



## ccheese (Apr 29, 2011)

Blimey ! Here on the other coast is only up to $3.87 at the Wa-wa... The Shell station is closed, they're going to build a CVS Drug store on the property.
The BP station on the Blvd is closed, too. Couldn't happen to a nicer company.....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 29, 2011)

$3.85 a gallon regular

Just filled the Explorer, took $72.00

TO


----------



## johnbr (Apr 29, 2011)

$1.38.5 a liter


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 29, 2011)

roughly how many litres per uk/us gallon? one other query, what version of a gallon, does Canada use if its not metric?


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2011)

hovering around $1.35..$1.31 with a voucher!


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 30, 2011)

razor1uk said:


> roughly how many litres per uk/us gallon? one other query, what version of a gallon, does Canada use if its not metric?


3.83l in a US gal, Canada uses metric but did use imperial gal before and its 4.55l/gal


----------



## dogsbody (Apr 30, 2011)

Today, it went up to $1.299 per litre. That's $4.936 per US gallon.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 1, 2011)

Most places are $3.89


----------



## mikewint (May 3, 2011)

I stopped and filled up yesterday at $4.13 per gallon 87 octane, this AM it had jumped to $4.39 per gallon 87 octane and at name brand stations (Shell, BP, etc.) $4.45 per gallon. All in ONE day. It's "Summer Blende" time in the US, Wheeee!!!


----------



## rochie (May 3, 2011)

£1.36 per litre for unleaded where i live


----------



## GrauGeist (May 4, 2011)

Just paid $4.69 a gallon but a station near the interstate is $4.99...


----------



## rochie (May 4, 2011)

now £1.38 per litre for unleaded


----------



## javlin (May 5, 2011)

$4.16 for 93 octane w/o ethanol.Now have you heard about the VMT tax= Vechile Miles Traveled tax.The government already reaps the highest profit margin on gas already and now there thinking of this.I heard it may of come about that there are enough hybirds out in the NW that the government is not making the same revenue and a $100 a year tax is being tossed about for the same said hybirds also.The price of fuel is way to much as it is.


----------



## mikewint (May 5, 2011)

Javilin had not heard about that one. Filled last night hoping to beat the next increase. $4.29 per gallon 87 octane so up $0.16 in two days


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 6, 2011)

Cost me $4.34 a gallon today to put gas in my Jeep. Probably going to go up tonight at midnight again...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 6, 2011)

Jumped 10c from $1.36 to $1.46 this morning..


----------



## mikewint (May 9, 2011)

Went downstate to Lake Shelbyville, IL, in Matoon, IL gas was $3.94 per gallon 87 Octane. Returning to Joliet, IL the same gas was $4.22 per gallon. Makes no sense


----------



## Kongo Otto (May 15, 2011)

Augsburg, Germany:
All prices in Euro (US $ in actual US $/ Euro exchange rate) and per Litre, 
Diesel: 1,399 (1,97 US $)
Premium :	1,629 (2,30 US $)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 15, 2011)

Premium is at $4.42 a gallon here. Hoping it goes down again before I have to gas up next week.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2011)

$1.50+ all over the place here....


----------



## Kongo Otto (May 15, 2011)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Cost me $4.34 a gallon today to put gas in my Jeep. Probably going to go up tonight at midnight again...



When i take the German Price for a litre Premium a Gallon would cost me 8,80 US Dollar, so Prices over there are real cheap.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 15, 2011)

Kongo Otto said:


> When i take the German Price for a litre Premium a Gallon would cost me 8,80 US Dollar, so Prices over there are real cheap.



I am very fortunate that I do not have to pay the German prices, but I also can only buy gas at ESSO stations. Anywhere else I have to pay the German price and would pay about $8 to $9 dollars a gallon as well.


----------



## Kongo Otto (May 15, 2011)

And the only reason why gas is so expensive in Germany is for the taxes. Its 57% from the Price, its just taxes, it makes me want to vomit.


----------



## mikewint (May 16, 2011)

Took a weekend trip down south to Arkansas. In southern Illinois paid $3.93 per gallon 87 octane. In southern Mo. paid $3.76 per gallon and crossed the line into Arkansas where the price shot up to $3.92 per gallon in just 22 miles. Makes no sense


----------



## ccheese (May 16, 2011)

It's finally started to come down. It's been $3.87 all week, but yesterday it was $3.83. I expect it to drop quite a bit more, now that the speculators
have been warned.

Charles


----------



## MelissaDaisy99 (May 18, 2011)

$3.09 in Sarasota


----------



## Wayne Little (May 18, 2011)

still up around 41.50 here, bit of variation but not much...


----------



## mikewint (May 18, 2011)

Really dropping here, filled on Monday at $4.15 per gallon. Today Wens 5/18 it had dropped to $3.99 per gallon 87 octane. Going to wait until this evening to fill maybe it will drop again


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 18, 2011)

Paid $3.66 for regular, Englewood Co.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 19, 2011)

Filled up the bike this morning for $3.65. Glad to see it coming down again.


----------



## Torch (May 19, 2011)

Went from 3.75$ to 3.83$ in less than a week here in Littleton Co.


----------



## mikewint (May 20, 2011)

Three stations, two in Joliet across the street from each other, one is $4.11 per gallon and the second is $4.18 per gallon. About 8 miles down the road stations are selling for $3.99 per gallon 87 octane. Makes no sense at all


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2011)

Coughed up $1.47 a litre today


----------



## Thorlifter (May 23, 2011)

I saw gas down to $3.58. I never thought I would be happy to see $3.58/gal gas, but it sure beats what some of you fella's are paying.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 23, 2011)

Premium is going for $4.44 a gallon right now.

Before anyone asks why I am tanking up Premium, I don't have the option. We only three types of gas available to us. Diesel, Premium and E-10. I refuse to put E-10 in my Jeep because they have found that it actually damages all cars because of the water buildup in the engine.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 25, 2011)

$3.71 regular
$3.99 diesel

TO


----------



## mikewint (May 25, 2011)

Paying $3.97 per gallon 87 octane outside of Joliet, still $4.05 in the city


----------



## javlin (May 25, 2011)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Premium is going for $4.44 a gallon right now.
> 
> Before anyone asks why I am tanking up Premium, I don't have the option. We only three types of gas available to us. Diesel, Premium and E-10. I refuse to put E-10 in my Jeep because they have found that it actually damages all cars because of the water buildup in the engine.


 
Chris I work in the automotive aftermarket and have for 30yrs now.It goes that for every 1% of E-10 you lose 2% of your fuel econmy.Now the deal about the water is all correct if 10yrs ago you said I be selling more F/pumps than Alt/Starters I said you are crazy but that is what is happening.The E-10 actually attracts H2O and starts to sludge in as little as 4-6months and also E-10 has poor lubricating properties due to H2O accumalation.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 27, 2011)

Down to $1.30 for the moment....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2011)

javlin said:


> Chris I work in the automotive aftermarket and have for 30yrs now.It goes that for every 1% of E-10 you lose 2% of your fuel econmy.Now the deal about the water is all correct if 10yrs ago you said I be selling more F/pumps than Alt/Starters I said you are crazy but that is what is happening.The E-10 actually attracts H2O and starts to sludge in as little as 4-6months and also E-10 has poor lubricating properties due to H2O accumalation.



Thanks for the info. I will never put that E-10 crap in my Jeep.

Gassed up yesterday because I had to at $4.43 a gallon just to find out it is going down 0.17 a gallon tonight at midnight...

Oh well at least my wife will get the cheaper rate before we head out on our weekend road trip.


----------



## ccheese (May 28, 2011)

It has come down quite a bit in a week. Yesterday gas was 3.71 at the Wa-wa....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 30, 2011)

Gassed up for $4.22...

Came down a little.


----------



## mikewint (May 31, 2011)

Drove down to Arkansas over the holiday, In MO gas was $3.51 per gallon, $3.71 per gallon in Arkansas, soon as we crossed into Illinois the price jumped to $3.88 per gallon. It is still $4.05 in Joliet and $3.99 to $3.88 per gallon outside the city.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 31, 2011)

$3.70 regular

Diesel down to $3.88

TO


----------



## ccheese (Jun 3, 2011)

Regular is down to $3.63 at the Wa-wa..

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2011)

Hovering around $1.35 here....per litre


----------



## ccheese (Jun 22, 2011)

Egad... it's down to $3.48 at the Wa-wa...... Makes me wish I had a 55 gallon barrel around here.

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 22, 2011)

I paid $3.23/gal today and actually paid less then $50 to fill up.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 24, 2011)

At my favorite Wa-wa it's down to $3.42...

Charles


----------



## marshall (Jun 24, 2011)

You guys have cheap gas, here it's about 1.80 USD per litre, around 6.60 USD per gallon...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2011)

holding around $1.40 a litre here...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 26, 2011)

$4.06 a gallon for premium at the moment.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 26, 2011)

marshall said:


> You guys have cheap gas, here it's about 1.80 USD per litre, around 6.60 USD per gallon...


 
You have cheap fuel, too. Here it is 1.57 euro per litre, that is $2.23. Per gallon that would be $8.56 per gallon.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 26, 2011)

anywhere from $3.60 to 3.90 a gallon.


----------



## javlin (Jun 26, 2011)

$3.76/gal for 93 octane w/no ethanol

I guess Mikewint is still moving and getting settled into Arkansas?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 26, 2011)

$3.28 regular, $3.38 mid-grade, $3.48 premium at the present.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2011)

Same as Aaron's


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 27, 2011)

Paid $1.38 today...


----------



## trackend (Jul 2, 2011)

£1.35 per litre 

= $8.68 per US gallon


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2011)

Back at $1.45 here..


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 4, 2011)

$3.22 a gallon. As soon as I want to complain about gas prices, I think of you gentlemen.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 4, 2011)

down 10 cents again to $1.35...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2011)

got in at $1.29 today, passed a number of stations that had already gone up to $1.45..!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 8, 2011)

It was down to about $3.27, but seems to be headed back up. Most places are about $3.35 to $3.45


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2011)

3.56 a gallon


----------



## ccheese (Jul 15, 2011)

After two weeks on down around $3.30+, it's gone up to $3.54 in da beach.

Charles


----------



## mikewint (Jul 24, 2011)

Lowest price was in Mountain Grove, Mo at Wal-mart $3.33 per gallon 87 octane


----------



## krieghund (Jul 27, 2011)

Its still 18 cents a liter (US) for 87 octane and 25 cents for 95 octane here. SOMEBODY IS RIPPING US OFF BIG TIME!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2011)

$1.32 down here per litre...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 5, 2011)

It's $3.58 for regular at the Wa-wa.

edit (Sat.) Just fueled the Buick. 16.764 gallons (us) at $3.57 9/10 for a total cost of sixty bucks !!

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 9, 2011)

Coughed up $1.30 per lire to fill up today.


----------



## Readie (Aug 9, 2011)

£1.40 a litre in the UK, that's £6.36 a gallon (imperial) which equates to $10.39 at today's exchange rates.
So, a 'fill up' is now $99.00- $110.00
OUCH
John


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2011)

After paying $1.30 yesterday, was up to $1.45 today...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 10, 2011)

Down to $3.55 yesterday at the Wa-wa.

Charles


----------



## Readie (Aug 10, 2011)

Still cheap compared to Europe.
I wonder where this price rise will end???


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 10, 2011)

1.23/l or 4.40gal


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2011)

spotted it at $1.495 yesterday.....what BS....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 4, 2011)

It's $3.45 at the Wa-wa in Va. Beach.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2011)

Paid $1.38 today, talk is, it is going back up!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 21, 2011)

It's down, here in Va. Beach, to $3.32 for regular.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2011)

Back at $1.51 AGAIN!!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 23, 2011)

Down to $3.31. Lowest it's been in weeks !

Charles


----------



## mikewint (Sep 26, 2011)

Will wonders never cease. Drove back noth to Joliet passing through MO. Gas was $2.91!!! per gallon 87 octane. Filled the tank to the rim and poured some into the trunk for later


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 26, 2011)

95 octane:
*calculates* 1 gallon = 3,78 liter.
Cheapest price for a liter locally: 11,28 DKK
Cheapest price for a gallon locally: 11,28 x 3,78 = 42,63 DKK.
1 US$ = 5,43 DKK. 
That's 42,63 DKK : 5,43 = 7,85 US$ per gallon, danish price.

And just in case you wonder, just to take an example, the price in Denmark for a brand new 2012 Volvo C30 2,0 basic model is 325.103,00 DKK. That's 59.871,63 US$. 
And a brand new BMW R1200RT costs 277.500 for the basic model, that's 51.104,97 US$.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 26, 2011)

They way you guys do you "." and "," in your numbers confuses the heck out of me - you have them bass ackwards! 

I bought gas for $3.02 and was excited. I was able to finally get that full tank of gas I'd always wanted!


----------



## mikewint (Sep 27, 2011)

VB, the Europeans use a "," where we would use a decimal "." So one dollar twenty-five cents is $1.25 in the US or $1,25 over the pond. The SI system has clarified the system by eliminating the comma so one million is 1 000 000 or after the decimal 0.000 001 (one millionth). Just to increase the fun factor there is an exception for thousands so 1000 (no comma or space) or ten-thousandths or 0.0001


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 27, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> They way you guys do you "." and "," in your numbers confuses the heck out of me - you have them bass ackwards!
> 
> I bought gas for $3.02 and was excited. I was able to finally get that full tank of gas I'd always wanted!



Hi VB.

No we haven't, it's you guys that's got it all "ucked fup"! 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 27, 2011)

YOU TAKE THAT BACK MARIA!!! LOL

Mike, I have to deal with my European counterparts on a daily basis. I like to change the format on their reports and send it back. It's my little way of protesting


----------



## Rivet (Sep 27, 2011)

Interesting subject of convo.....I purchased $10. worth of fuel for the old buggy and placed enough in the tank to last three days of short distance back and forth.

It's the Solar Flares I read of that have me worried. The persistance of the current internal storm on our Sun will be around for a while. Regards


----------



## ccheese (Oct 2, 2011)

It's down to $3.23 at the Wa-wa. In Portsmouth, yesterday, at a Shell station it was $3.19.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2011)

Paid $1.31/litre yesterday.....supposed to have jumped to $1.51


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 4, 2011)

$2.95 is Spartanburg Today!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2011)

well it did jump...to $1.49 when I had to fill the company vehicle today...


----------



## mikewint (Oct 5, 2011)

Missouri prices jumped up, back into the $3 range. $3.06 per gallon 87 octane while back at the old house in Joliet $3.49 per gallon 87 octane. News states that prices will continue to drop


----------



## ccheese (Oct 7, 2011)

Filled up the Buick just awhile ago. Price is down to $3.15 for regular at the Wa-wa.

Charles


----------



## mikewint (Oct 12, 2011)

They lied. Prices in Missouri up to #3.09 and $3.19. It's 20 miles to the MO border and their prices are quite a bit cheaper than in Arkansas


----------



## ccheese (Oct 12, 2011)

At the Wa-wa, in Va. Beach, it's $3.15...

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Oct 13, 2011)

Passed by the Wa-wa today (Thursday) and the price for regular is up to $3.23. What happened to make the price of gas jump ?

Was there another earthquake in Virginia that I don't know about ?

Charles


----------



## Erich (Oct 13, 2011)

3.23 ? I wish, we are paying 3.89 to almost 4.00 a gal

typical Orygun; guess we are in the stomp on Iran mode so the mideasterners have jumped the price of oil per barrel due to fear that they are next ....... ?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2011)

Up to $1.53 a litre [email protected]


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah, gas went from $3.08 to $3.29 just this week. WTH? It sure doesn't drop that fast.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 14, 2011)

Today it's down to $3.21. What is going on ?

Charles


----------



## v2 (Oct 21, 2011)

1.75 $/litre...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 21, 2011)

At the Wa-wa it's still holding at $3.21 for regular.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2011)

Saw it down at $1.32 today....won't last though...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 2, 2011)

filled up at $1.28 today doen't usually get down there....


----------



## ccheese (Nov 11, 2011)

The Wa-wa station where I get gas has gone crazy. Yesterday morning we filled up at $3.19. Later in the day it was $3.23, by evening it was $3.21. Today around noon it was $3.27, and around 1800 it was $3.17. Surely the price of gas has not fluctuated that much in less than 24 hours.

(And don't call me Shirley....)

Charles


----------



## krieghund (Nov 20, 2011)

The only change here in Saudi is 87 is now 91 octane but still is 18cents a liter (68 cents a US gallon) There is a fat middle man somewhere!


----------



## ccheese (Nov 25, 2011)

In Va. Beach, at the Wa-wa it was $3.12 today.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2011)

went from $1.32 yesterday to $1.44 today.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 26, 2011)

Can't figure this out. Regular is $3.12 in Va. Beach, but across the river in Portsmouth it's only $3.09.

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Nov 27, 2011)

Sunday... down to $3.07 !! Keep going down !!

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2011)

Paid $1.40 a litre here yesterday.....


----------



## wuzak (Nov 29, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Paid $1.40 a litre here yesterday.....



That's not bad. I think it is $1.49/l here now (I don't buy petrol much). But you do get a discount of 4c (or is it 8c now?) a litre if you get a docket from teh supermarket. A few months ago it was as low as $1.33.

Question Wayne, is that part of the revolving price system - cheap in the early part of the week, expensive late in the week?


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 30, 2011)

Currently Ethanol is $2.99 per gallon in Iowa.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 3, 2011)

Filled up the Buick, today. It was $3.07 at the Wa-wa.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2011)

went from $1.25 to $1.45, got my son to top up for me before the rise....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 10, 2011)

It's still holding at $3.07......

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2011)

Paid $1.40 again today to fill up the work bus....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 14, 2011)

Came down again ! Now at $3.06 for regular.

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 14, 2011)

$2.99 in my part of Colorado


----------



## Readie (Dec 14, 2011)

ccheese said:


> Filled up the Buick, today. It was $3.07 at the Wa-wa.
> 
> Charles




I have to ask...what is 'Wa Wa' ?
John


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 17, 2011)

wuzak said:


> That's not bad. I think it is $1.49/l here now (I don't buy petrol much). But you do get a discount of 4c (or is it 8c now?) a litre if you get a docket from teh supermarket. A few months ago it was as low as $1.33.
> 
> Question Wayne, is that part of the revolving price system - cheap in the early part of the week, expensive late in the week?



price keeps changing in a cycle...now it's early, but currently today, Saturday, saw it at $1.21 with 8c voucher...


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 17, 2011)

1.23$ a liter. Was 1.33 last week.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 17, 2011)

Down to $3.05 at the beach. Hope it keeps going down !

Charles


----------



## mikewint (Dec 19, 2011)

Drove back to Joliet for the Xmas holiday. Found gas in Missouri for $2.94 per gallon 87 octane. When I got to Joliet found three stations with three different prices $3.14 per gallon and right next door a Pilot station selling at $3.09 per gallon and in town BP was charging $3.38 per gallon. Makes NO sense


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 19, 2011)

$2.89 down the street from me for regular


----------



## Erich (Dec 19, 2011)

you guys need to tell the west coast dealership to quit pinching our butts. 3.69 plus here


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 19, 2011)

I think I saw gas advertised for 2.95 a gallon for ethanol.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 20, 2011)

Got gas in my truck this afternoon for $3.02. Coming back from the store, around 1800, the price was $2.99.

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2011)

$2.869, thank you SAM's!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 20, 2011)

Filld up at $2.97 today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2011)

Still hovering around $1.40 here hope it drops after christmas...then I will fill up!


----------



## rochie (Dec 24, 2011)

£1.30 a litre here for unleaded


----------



## ccheese (Dec 24, 2011)

Still holding at $2.99 (us) per gallon of regular, at the Wa-wa.

Charles


----------



## mikewint (Dec 27, 2011)

Just returned home from Joliet. Gas in missouri $2.93 per gallon 87 octane


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2011)

Down to $1.28 here per litre...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 28, 2011)

It appears Iran's threat to close the Strait of Harmuz to oil tankers has had an affect here. In one day the price of gas went up ten cents.
Regular is now $3.09.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2011)

paid $1.239 today with an 8c voucher


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 30, 2011)

Same here Charles. Gas had been staying steady around $2.97-99 and now it's up to $3.07-13, just depending on the station.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 7, 2012)

Petrol up at $1.48 today!! what a crock....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 10, 2012)

Blimey ! In less than a week it's gone from $2.99 to $3.19 ! Must be all that hoo-rah in Iran causing it.

Charles


----------



## mikewint (Jan 15, 2012)

Big oil claims it's caused by Irans threat to the Straits of Hormuz. Made the trip from Arkansas to Joliet yeaterday. $3.07 per gallon in Missouri and $3.47 here in Joliet.
What a crock, 90% of US imports are from Canada and Mexico via pipelines


----------



## ccheese (Jan 15, 2012)

Our gas, in Va. Beach went from $2.99 to $3.09, to $3.21 and is now $3.19. All in eight days !

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2012)

It's on a yo-yo here....down around $1.30 now...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 16, 2012)

Still holding at $3.19. The fuel tank truck was at the Wa-wa today, so gas will probably go up tonight.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2012)

Passed one station today @ $1.25 with voucher.....2k up the road $1.51 !!!!


----------



## N4521U (Jan 19, 2012)

Wayneman...
You gotta specify the prices you are giving are bloody liters!!!!!!!
How many of them in a gallon?
Don't we live in the Lucky Country... or what?!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2012)

4.54 litres to a gallon here, while it's 3.78 to a US gallon.....for those that wish to know...


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 20, 2012)

The only place that uses gallons is the US , its funny sometimes when they drive up here and think that we are paying 1.22 a gallon and fill up only to find out about litres and exchange rates


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 20, 2012)

Between $2.86 - $2.98 for regular in my area


----------



## ccheese (Jan 20, 2012)

The Wa-wa is still holding at $3.29, but other stations close by are at $3.19. I expect him to drop by morning.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2012)

everyone is up now....ranging from $1.48 to $1.51 a litre....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 23, 2012)

The Wa-wa is down to $3.25.

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Jan 28, 2012)

That didn't last long (see post above). Today it was $3.29 !!

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2012)

Back to $1.51 a litre again...


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 3, 2012)

I love my friends who bitch and complain about gas prices, and how they are getting screwed by the oil companies, butthey drive around large 4x4 trucks that get 8 to 10 mpg. Keep filling up your gas guzzler guys! That'll teach the oil companies!


----------



## ccheese (Feb 3, 2012)

Up to $3.38 here. At the beach front it's $3.48 and up ! 

BTW, my 25 year old Mazda P/U (with a carb) still gets 24 MPG. Her Buick does better...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 6, 2012)

Still up over here around $1.47 per litre...


----------



## razor1uk (Feb 6, 2012)

Thats almost the same for UK prices if you swop the $ for £ symbols... £1.45-ish per litre for Deisel, £1.37-ish per-litre for 90 RON unleaded. 
In other words close to £7 per gallon!! (that would be an unthinkable amount of bucks per gallon in another county...)

If only our government would deem changing their fuel tax to a variable rate to try and keep the pump price with less fluctuations for the purposes of helping the economy and working peoples/companies here...


----------



## ovichelu (Feb 6, 2012)

Here unleaded gasoline -1.64$ per litre
Diesel -1.76$ per litre


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2012)

dropped down to $1.28 a litre with a voucher today...


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 11, 2012)

about $3.50 a gallon, but can't keep track very well because my "Perry" Sub get's such great milage and I drive so little that visiting the station has become a rare event. Can U get me a commission CCheese?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 16, 2012)

$3.39 regular

Just filled up the Eddie Bauer for $63.00

TO


----------



## ccheese (Feb 16, 2012)

$3.35 here at the beach...

Charleds


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 17, 2012)

back up to $1.51....AGAIN!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 17, 2012)

Anywhere between $3.35 and $3.45.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 17, 2012)

Came down to $3.35 last night.

Charles


----------



## mikewint (Feb 21, 2012)

Back in Joliet for a couple of weeks. Lowest was in Missouri $3.25 per gallon at one station and then one exit from that station it was $3.40 per gallon. Here in Joliet the price is $3.29 per gallon at least yesterdays it was. Makes no sense


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 21, 2012)

Around $3.50 a gallon and climbing

TO


----------



## mikewint (Feb 23, 2012)

The wonderful Petro boys are at it again. $3.29 per gallon 87 octane on Sunday and yesterday $3.75 per gallon. Up $0.46 in 3 days and probably still climbing


----------



## Erich (Feb 23, 2012)

and we ares till trying to figure out why our govt. bocksbeutels have not made it right with our Canadian bros to the north to start piping in the liquid gold .......

4.15 a gal this morn


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2012)

paid $1.29 a litre today


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 26, 2012)

$3.53 regular at the Jersey Shore

Looks like CA is higher.....

Prices rise above $5 for a gallon of premium gas at a Shell station at Olympic Boulevard and Fairfax Avenue in Los Angeles, California

TO


----------



## evangilder (Feb 26, 2012)

ToughOmbre said:


> $3.53 regular at the Jersey Shore
> 
> Looks like CA is higher.....
> 
> ...



Yep, considerably higher. I haven't paid your gas prices in a long time. Last fill-up was about 4.19 a gallon, which was relatively cheap. Today, gas buddy is reporting the cheapest in my area is $4.26/gallon.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 26, 2012)

You guys have really cheap fuel. Wonder why you are complaining.
Today I tanked €1.70 per liter that is €6.45 per US gallon which in dollars is $8,64 and this is one of the cheapest.


----------



## javlin (Feb 26, 2012)

Marcel said:


> You guys have really cheap fuel. Wonder why you are complaining.
> Today I tanked €1.70 per liter that is €6.45 per US gallon which in dollars is $8,64 and this is one of the cheapest.



Oh I agree Marcel but what sucks is that we have enough oil in this country with esp. what was found in the Dakota's to last us 250+ years without importing but the guberment won't let us touch alot of it because it's on enviromentally protected land.The oil being harvested in the Dakota's now is on private land and has reduced the unemployment to a mere 3% in the state (best in nation)with a surplus in the budget between 2-3 billion.Fuel here along the coast $3.47 87 octane/no ethanol 10-20% better gas mileage.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2012)

My son filled my tank up this morning at...$1.30ish? haven't seen him at all yet....but in the afternoon it jumped to $1.539


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 28, 2012)

Paid $3.01 last night for regular. There are some places around Denver where it's still under $3.00 a gallon.


----------



## Geedee (Feb 28, 2012)

How much is gas where I live ?....frickin expensive !. Currently paying £1.57 a liter. I normaly put £20.00 in the tank at a time and that now lets me go 90 miles before I'm outside pushing !!!. 

And the funny thing is, I want a Ford F650 ...gulp....how many tanks on that puppy ?


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 29, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> My son filled my tank up this morning at...$1.30ish? haven't seen him at all yet....but in the afternoon it jumped to $1.539



My son was not happy....filled my car up at $1.30 then 15 minutes later went back to fill his car....yep $1.539!!! didn't fill [email protected] are quick that's for sure!


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 29, 2012)

Around 1.60/65 here today at the local gas station...the cheapest of the area.


----------



## johnbr (Feb 29, 2012)

$1.30 Litre here they are say 1.50 to 1.60 a Litre by summer.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 7, 2012)

Best price around here is $3.51 for regular.

Steve


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2012)

$1.34 a litre to fill the work ute....heading up again though.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 13, 2012)

Still holding at $3.49. Been there all week.

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Mar 13, 2012)

Same here $9.00 per gallon been stabel all week


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2012)

today's price $1.49 a litre....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 28, 2012)

Up to $3.83 at the Wa-wa. When will the skyrocket end ?

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 28, 2012)

$3.65 in Manasquan, NJ

Steve


----------



## Marcel (Mar 28, 2012)

€1.84/litre = $9.27 per US gallon here in Dordrecht


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 28, 2012)

1.30/l or 4.97 a US Gallon and I'm happy after looking what the rest of the world is paying , I do believe the US is living in a fantasy world , we are the largest exporter of fuel to the US and we pay more. Personally I get by with about $20.00 a week so I don't get to wound up about it , could drive the 3kms to the US and fill up but its about $4.00 a gallon and costs $4.00 to cross bridge so no real savings


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 28, 2012)

Gas prices are out of control everywhere. The problem, like most, start at the top. Until we get serious about new energy sources this planet is doomed to endless wars over fossil fuels. All I really know is the world was a lot simpler place when the British Empire was around.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2012)

The Diesel is about to hit 6PLN per a litre.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 29, 2012)

$4.55 a gallon. 


Wheels


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 29, 2012)

NZ $2.20 per litre, exchanges to around USD$6.80/US Gal.
Glad I work from home, and have moved to a smaller town, where everything is much closer.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2012)

heading to $1.56 /litre...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 30, 2012)

pbfoot said:


> 1.30/l or 4.97 a US Gallon and I'm happy after looking what the rest of the world is paying , I do believe the US is living in a fantasy world , we are the largest exporter of fuel to the US and we pay more. Personally I get by with about $20.00 a week so I don't get to wound up about it , could drive the 3kms to the US and fill up but its about $4.00 a gallon and costs $4.00 to cross bridge so no real savings


How are we in a "fantasy world?" Because we're paying less than most of the western world but still seeing over a $1 a gallon increase in the price of gas over the past year?

BTW Canada is the largest exporter of oil to the US, not fuel. The US on the other hand is becoming one of the major exporters of gasoline...

Gasoline: The next big U.S. export - Dec. 5, 2011

_"To be sure, the United States is still importing plenty of oil to make that gasoline -- and is still dependent on foreign countries for well over half the crude it uses. (Read: OPEC: We want clean energy.)

But now the country's massive refining infrastructure is producing more gasoline, diesel and jet fuel than the United States needs, freeing it up to be exported to places like Brazil, Mexico and Chile where demand is still strong.

*The Wall Street Journal, which reported on the export trend last week, said the United States is on track this year to be a net exporter of refined products for the first time in 62 years*."_

Gas in my neck of the woods $3.69 - $3.79 86 octane regular.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 30, 2012)

Just a personal opinion about fuel prices , sure the prices up here reflect higher taxes but it seems to me that the taxes pay for things that are necessities and sooner or later IMHO its going to catch up to the US , laying off cops teachers and other needed services does not IMHO seem the way to go.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 30, 2012)

pbfoot said:


> Just a personal opinion about fuel prices , sure the prices up here reflect higher taxes but it seems to me that the taxes pay for things that are necessities and sooner or later IMHO its going to catch up to the US , laying off cops teachers and other needed services does not IMHO seem the way to go.


That has nothing to do with the taxes placed on gas in the US. The federal taxes levied against gas in the US mainly pays for roads and highways. The state also taxes gas for highway funding and depending on location, snow removal. Cops, teachers and other services are mainly funded by state and local sales and property taxes. Extensive taxes on gasoline is like driving your car with the parking brake on and right now because of the higher gas prices the economic recovery we're seeing is going in the toilet.


----------



## rochie (Mar 30, 2012)

£1.43 per litre up here in NE England this morning !


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2012)

not up to expected levels yet....at $1.49 a litre today.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 31, 2012)

Up to $3.83 for regular. I filled up the scooter, yesterday and it uses hi-test. Hi-test is $4.21 per gallon.
Cost me $4.57 for 1.083 gallons. I'm good for about another 90 miles !

Charles


----------



## mikewint (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm on the road again, back at Joliet. Regular 87 octane in Arkansas was $3.71 per gallon, across the missouri line $3.57 per gallon, getting close to St. Louis, MO prices climbed to $3.87 per gallon. In Illinois an imediate jump to $3.99 per gallon which was pretty constant until reaching Joliet where it jumped to $4.25 per gallon


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 4, 2012)

$3.85 average in Tucson, Az.


----------



## johnbr (Apr 4, 2012)

$1.32litre here in London Ontario Ca.


----------



## andy2012 (Apr 4, 2012)

$3.48 here, Wooster, Ohio.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2012)

Didn't top up but at $1.39/litre


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 10, 2012)

Cheapest today was 12.48 DKK per liter, that's 8.29 USD per gallon, or 2.19 USD per liter - or 1.38 £ per liter.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 11, 2012)

9.44 USD per gallon


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2012)

My son filled up for me today and got .20c off so $1.19/litre!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2012)

friggin' price is up to $1.595! a litre...


----------



## Parmigiano (Apr 19, 2012)

1,905 euro per liter, that is roughly 9.45 USD per US gallon

PS : hi everybody (after several years!)


----------



## N4521U (Apr 20, 2012)

Yep, bloody 1.599 AU per friggin litre.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2012)

forgot my 4c voucher today so filled up the company vehicle at $1.565...


----------



## krieghund (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, somebody between the source of oil and the pump is making a bundle. It is still $0.256 a liter here. I am cringing coming home on vacation. Wish I could buy coupons here.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 28, 2012)

Still in the mid $1.50's range here....


----------



## BikerBabe (May 30, 2012)

Cheapest: Rønde: 11.77 DKK/liter. (= 44.49 DKK/gallon. That's 7.38 USD/gallon)
Most expensive: Ejby: 12.39 DKK/liter. (= 46.83 DKK/gallon. That's 7.70 USD/gallon)

A BMW R1200RT has got a fuel tank of 6.6 gallons, that's 25 liters.
Filling the gas tank costs (cheapest) 294,25 DKK. That's 48.70 USD.

A Hyundai i20 has got a gas tank of 45 liters. That's 11.87 gallons.
Filling the gas tank costs (cheapest) 529,65 DKK. That's 88.01 USD.


----------



## fubar57 (May 30, 2012)

Ouch BikerBabe. 1.33$ a liter/5.03$ U.S. gallon in central B.C.

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2012)

Paid $1.31 yesterday....today some stations were back up to $1.53!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 1, 2012)

$3.29 in Dallas, Texas. $3.79 in Morenci, Arizona.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 1, 2012)

Just jumped 7 cents today to $1.17/litre just in time for my 6 hours round trip to Edmonton.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 1, 2012)

It's the weekend Andy! But they claim they don't raise it for them...


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 1, 2012)

$4.15USD up the road, but with my grocery card discount paid $3.64USD.


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Race gas is $7.75 a gallon at the track!!!


----------



## mikewint (Nov 5, 2012)

Been a while since anyone has posted here but I had to share this. Drove back to Joliet, Ill. last week. Found reg gas for $2.98 per gallon in Missouri just outside of St. Louis. Same price a week later on the return trip


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2012)

Jumped to $1.569 the other day...back at $1.319 a litre today...


----------



## rochie (Nov 6, 2012)

£1.35 per litre here yesterday


----------



## ian lanc (Nov 6, 2012)

rochie said:


> £1.35 per litre here yesterday



Same here in Nottinghamshire.

To get the most amount of fuel for you £$ always buy fuel on a cold day as petrol contracts,
thus you get more fuel and hot days fuel expands so you get less fuel for your money.


----------



## mikewint (Nov 7, 2012)

Ian, true, gasoline wholesalers adjust the amount of gasoline sold according to a 60 degree Farenheit standard in thr USA. Thus Wholesaler A selling 10,000 gallons at 90 degrees F to Wholesaler B knows that gasoline expands 0.069% per degree F. Thus Wholesaler B PAYS for only 9793 gallons adjusted to thr 60 degree standard. There is no such adjustment for the customer. Thus pumping 20 gallons of 90 degree gasoline at $3.50 per gallon costs the station 19.59 gallons of 60 degree gasoline or the customer has paid $1.44 EXTRA to the station.
Note that the customer always gets the correct number of gallons but the DENSITY of that fuel changes.
It is also argued that the reverse is true on cold days so in the above senerio pumping those same 20 galons on a 30 degree F day costs the station the $1.44
Also note that stations store gasoline in tanks 15 to 20 feet underground where the temp is generally a constant 55 degrees F. You can feel this during the summer as you fuel your car. As the fuel flows, you can feel the hose cool.
All in all, the technology exists to adjust for all these variables at the pump. Canada has done this since the 1970s, Hawaii uses an 80 degree standard and Minnesota prohibits any temp adjustments at any point in the sale


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 8, 2012)

filled up at $1.31 this afternoon then it went up to $1.49!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 8, 2012)

Gas is hard to get here. I'm luckier than most though because work provides me gas free of charge during this emergency, so I got that going for me.


----------



## bromhead (Dec 19, 2012)

2.85 this evening in dallas


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2012)

We're back to $1.49 again...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 20, 2012)

Been $3.31.9 for about a week now....


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 20, 2012)

Pirce has been steadily dropping here. Currently at 98.9 cents/litre.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 20, 2012)

$2.93 us gal. regular


----------



## krieghund (Dec 20, 2012)

You can see where I am..someone is making a killing in the oil business!! Costs me 34 Riyals to fill up a Toyota land Cruiser.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Nov 13, 2013)

and we still don't have to pump our own gas!

.


----------



## mikewint (Nov 13, 2013)

Price has dropped to $2.80 per gallon 87 octane and been holding there for about two weeks now. Walmart and Citgo offer another $0.03 discount if you use their gas cards so $2.77 with a gas card


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2013)

Just gassed up Premium unleaded 91 octane for $3.06 a gallon. Filled up my Jeep Grand Cherokee for $47. Been a long time since I have done that for that low of a price.

I don't put regular in my Jeep, but it is at $2.76 a gallon at the moment.


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 13, 2013)

We're paying circa 7$ per gallon, as high as in Germany, for example. Our electricity price is also double. Average pay here is maybe 800$ monthly.
Outrageous.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2013)

tomo pauk said:


> We're paying circa 7$ per gallon, as high as in Germany, for example. Our electricity price is also double. Average pay here is maybe 800$ monthly.
> Outrageous.



$800 just for electricity, or $800 wages per month?


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 14, 2013)

petrol back up to $1.50 a litre...


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 14, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> $800 just for electricity, or $800 wages per month?



Wages. 
I pay for electricity maybe 100$ monthly; wife's my monthly incomes are above those 800$, thanks to the tourists.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 14, 2013)

Currently around $1.20 a liter regular (if you shop around as I do) or $1.25 at the normal full service stations. Our electricity costs are rising fast thanks to incompetent provincial government and "green" technology .. currently about $100.00 per month with a 5% increase on the way.


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 14, 2013)

Seems like we need an 'electricity thread'


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 14, 2013)

Gasoline around these parts still carries a price of about $3.69 a gallon. It still amazes me how California is a leading oil and gasoline producer and we pay some of the highest prices in the 48 states, thanks to the price gouging as****es...

As far as electricity goes, I was raised to conserve electricity. Mom would always put a lower wattage bulb in lamps, always reminding me to turn the light off when leaving the room, stop hovering in front of the fridge with the door open (you know, decide on what to grab and move along) and things along those lines. This was 40 years ago and they make this simple things of conservation sound like some modern revelation.

I still do these things and yet the electric company is telling me to "conserve" to do my share...well, I've been doing "my share" for decades as it is. If I conserve any more than I already am, I'll be reading by oil lamp.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 14, 2013)

1.25$ a liter here, in Prince George, 2 hrs. South, 1.13$ a liter. The benefits of living in a one pump town.

Geo


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 14, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Gasoline around these parts still carries a price of about $3.69 a gallon. It still amazes me how California is a leading oil and gasoline producer and we pay some of the highest prices in the 48 states, thanks to the price gouging as****es.



You don't think Kalifornia taxes aren't the primary driver?

$3.08/gal for commodity gas here.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 14, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> You don't think Kalifornia taxes aren't the primary driver?


Oh I know the state is killing us with thier taxes and surcharges.

Many years ago, the state intoduced a fuel blend that contained MBTE, a special blend that was designed to reduce visable pollution along with the additional surcharge for it's distribution, but was found to be extremely carcinogenic and was getting into ground water. So the state removed the MBTE additive, but left the surcharge in place. Now the only thing we get for that leftover surcharge is being bent over at the pump.

True Northern California also has to pay an additional "transport fee" imposed on the retailers because of the "geart distances" involved with delivering gasoline to the northstate.

Makes a person want to wade into the senate chamber with a big stick and just start swinging at heads until the arm goes numb...


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 14, 2013)

Agreed very much, GG. The only aim of the politicians (of any level and color) is to fill their own pockets anyway.



GrauGeist said:


> Gasoline around these parts still carries a price of about $3.69 a gallon. It still amazes me how California is a leading oil and gasoline producer and we pay some of the highest prices in the 48 states, thanks to the price gouging as****es...
> 
> As far as electricity goes, I was raised to conserve electricity. Mom would always put a lower wattage bulb in lamps, always reminding me to turn the light off when leaving the room, stop hovering in front of the fridge with the door open (you know, decide on what to grab and move along) and things along those lines. This was 40 years ago and they make this simple things of conservation sound like some modern revelation.
> 
> I still do these things and yet the electric company is telling me to "conserve" to do my share...well, I've been doing "my share" for decades as it is. If I conserve any more than I already am, I'll be reading by oil lamp.



Same things were been told to me by my mom (born 1947, ie. was more hungry than fed until teenage), and I keep telling that to my older daughter (the younger started walking a month ago  ). All light bulbs are of CFL (compact fluorescent lights) variety at my home. Despite expensive electricity, it's still the least expensive way to heat a home, provided one does not have access to the natural gas pipelines (I don't) and has a home on the Adriatic coast (I do  ).



Matt308 said:


> You don't think Kalifornia taxes aren't the primary driver?
> 
> $3.08/gal for commodity gas here.



How much the state and country grab from those 3.08$ you pay for gallon anyway?


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 14, 2013)

$0.56/gal tax or about an 18+% tax rate. Now my state ranks 9th highest. Kalifornia ranks 2nd highest and if I recall correctly that they also impose a general sales tax upon their gas in addition to the state and federal gas taxes. GG?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 14, 2013)

Yep Matt, the state kicks us in the 'nads with a .39 use tax, a .02 underground storage fee assesment, a 2.25% special sales tax and then we get sacked by local sales taxes (determined by county).

This is all on top of the higher cost of the "reformulated" fuel itself...


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 15, 2013)

Don't cry, people. Here (and I guess in most of EU) the government grabs about 50% of the retail price; just the VAT here is 25%.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 15, 2013)

Yikes. And we all are about to jump up from 10% ethanol, to 15% ethanol blend. Goodbye gas mileage, goodbye fuel filters and goodbye smooth running lawn equipment. Thanks a lot gov't. Your help is immeasurable.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 15, 2013)

.31¢ a liter tax in B.C..

Geo


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 15, 2013)

Is the methanol blend really so bad, Matt?


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 15, 2013)

Honestly, you question that?!


----------



## silence (Nov 15, 2013)

$3.29 is the cheapest 87 here, and that's low for California.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 16, 2013)

That's about going rate for Central and Southern California prices.


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 16, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Honestly, you question that?!



Yep, didn't see any of that blend here, and I'm driving on diesel for last few years now (about same price as gasoline here).


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 16, 2013)

Yeah it's a federal gov't mandate to impress the Greenies. Car engine electronics are not calibrated with ethanol (corn derived alcohol) and gas mileage suffers. We have "pure gas" stations nearby, but they are VERY far and few between. Older cars and lawn equipment run terribly on ethanol blended gas. If you ever have any starting problems or idle issues, sometimes simply going to pure gas will do wonders. A byproduct of burning ethanol is water. And water kills fuel filters. This is why car manufacturers put fuel filters inside the gas tank... to make it as hard and as expensive as possible for routine maintenance.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 16, 2013)

Also, some fuel blends are disasterous to rubber seals and fuel lines. The now-discontinued MBTE fuel actually corroded rubber, causing a great deal of problems for owners of older vehicles.

The only workaround for that was to upgrade all the seals, gaskets and flexible lines with Viton or Neoprene.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 16, 2013)

Just had my engine rebuilt, for LPG cuz I have duel fuel, gas and petrol. I've driven 12 hours straight, and still had some petrol in the tank.

But here at home? Like Paul said, can of baked beans and a beer! Cheap.


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for clearing that out, Matt GG.


----------



## Torch (Nov 16, 2013)

Just took a round trip from Colorado to Florida and back for vacation,wife's 50th and visited my folks. Driving a 2013 Ram 2500 with the 6.7 Cummins diesel I averaged 18mpg paying a low of 3.57 in Missisippi to 4.05 in Florida.It was about 5465 miles.


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 17, 2013)

> ... with the *6.7* Cummins diese...l



6.7L in a non-commercial vehice. I sure envy people acros the pond.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2013)

dropped a tad but still in the Mid $1.40's


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 19, 2013)

tomo pauk said:


> 6.7L in a non-commercial vehice. I sure envy people acros the pond.


We have passenger vehicles over here that have engines as large as the 8.1 liter Vortec


----------



## Torch (Nov 19, 2013)

Yup, straight 6cyl turbocharged Cummins diesel,375hp,850ftlbs of torque. Tows 13000lbs....drags my 28 foot 7000 lb TT up and down these mountains with ease.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 19, 2013)

"... I sure envy people across the pond.... 

common over, tomo, we can always use good people. 

MM


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 19, 2013)

Never say never, Michael


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 19, 2013)

still $3.39 a gal in the "burbs" of Pittsburgh, pa. if it drops pretty decent this winter/early spring i am going to buy a 110 - 165 gallons and save it for summer. i have a case of stabilizer that has been sitting around for 10 years...might as well put it to use.


----------



## mikewint (Nov 23, 2013)

Well, knew it was too good to last, The gods of petroleum have awoken and are much wroth.... up $0.26 in one day; $3.08 per gallon 87 octane
Tomo, re your earlier post it is ETHanol not METHanol. Methanol is wood alcohol, deadly toxic. Ethanol or drinking alcohol (least toxic alcohol)(loss of consciousness at 0.3% death at 0.4 - 0.5%)is derived from anything that ferments, in the US mostly from corn. Added to gasoline it raises the octane number making it more difficult for the gasoline to ignite plus the solvent properties scrub the fuel system of all debris whch plug the filter, disolve some rubber types (seals), contains less chemical potential energy (car has to burn more fuel for the same amount of energy) and is hydrophylic (absorbes water)


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2013)

down under $1.40 a litre....


----------



## mikewint (Nov 25, 2013)

The Great God Petrol has heard the pleas of his people and relented. Dropped back to $2.87 per gallon 87 octane. Again, all in one day


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 21, 2014)

Last post - $2.87 on 11/25/13.
Current price - $3.55 on 4/21/14

In 5 months a 68 cent per gallon price jump. That's complete horse poop!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2014)

Still varies up and down here somewhere between $1.40 and $1.65ish


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 22, 2014)

They just lowered it to 1.33/liter just so they can jack it up in the summer. Here in Canada, they try to justify the raise by saying they have to switch from winter fuel to summer fuel and they don't have enough summer fuel so blah, blah blah. Oil company executives aren't bright enough to come out and say what everyone in the world knows, "it's summer now, you're going to travel more, so here's a price increase....enjoy my enormous profits"

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 22, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> They just lowered it to 1.33/liter just so they can jack it up in the summer. Here in Canada, they try to justify the raise by saying they have to switch from winter fuel to summer fuel and they don't have enough summer fuel so blah, blah blah. Oil company executives aren't bright enough to come out and say what everyone in the world knows, "it's summer now, you're going to travel more, so here's a price increase....enjoy my enormous profits"
> 
> Geo


They pull the same crap here...prices go up before winter sets in because of "east coast heating oil shortages" and then turn around and say "excessive summer demand" and then every time something happens overseas, it's a price increase for barious reasons. Then there is the good old stand by: prices increase because of (insert weather phenomena here). It could be a hurricane in the gulf, a tornado in the midwest or the sudden sighting of the groundhog. Anything to bend people over and stick it to them.
Our fuel prices have climbed over $4.30 a gallon here, and the latest excuse is the trouble in the Crimea. WTF does the Crimea have to do with California, seriously! They don't use our gasoline exports and we don't use Russian oil/gasoline products.

And yet California pumps, produces and exports a huge percentage of gasoline and fuel oil, our gasoline here in town being shipped up from the refineries just several hours to the south.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 22, 2014)

Yeah, this winter blend and summer blend is horse poop too. Just a made up excuse to raise gas prices during the summer when people travel for vacations.


----------



## bobbychipping (Feb 10, 2017)

Hey guys,
here in Aus we pay around $AU1.20 per litre which is $5.40 AUD/gal = $US 4.12836/gal which includes lots of tax


----------



## Graeme (Feb 10, 2017)

Bobby - where are you living in Oz?
Rural NSW with United > $A1.53/litre for 98 octane.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2017)

Adelaide around $1.20 but up to 1.40ish tomorrow...


----------



## rochie (Feb 10, 2017)

£1.19 per litre where I live


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 10, 2017)

$2.05 +/- .10 a US gallon in my part of the world.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 10, 2017)

$1.03 - $1.09 a liter


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2017)

$2.19 a gallon (+/- 0.10)


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 10, 2017)

92.6 cents/litre. And that's with a new 5 cents/litre carbon levy.


----------



## swampyankee (Feb 10, 2017)

About $2.30 to $2.50/US gallon, depending on how much effort I feel like exerting to save a few pennies.


----------



## at6 (Feb 11, 2017)

87 octane is $2.49 US a gallon at my favorite station.


----------



## Shortround6 (Feb 11, 2017)

About $2.17 a gallon, back to where it was in the beginning of December, before it mysteriously rose to 2.37 right before Christmas and stayed there until about a week after New Years. I live within hearing distance of the Fireworks at Disney and 5 of the 10 busiest days of the year at Orlando airport fall between a few days before Christmas to a few days after New Year. Coincidence?????


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 12, 2017)

About 2.40USD per gallon here in Raleigh NC


----------



## swampyankee (Feb 12, 2017)

Shortround6 said:


> About $2.17 a gallon, back to where it was in the beginning of December, before it mysteriously rose to 2.37 right before Christmas and stayed there until about a week after New Years. I live within hearing distance of the Fireworks at Disney and 5 of the 10 busiest days of the year at Orlando airport fall between a few days before Christmas to a few days after New Year. Coincidence?????



Of course! I'm sure that none of the suppliers ever discuss prices.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2017)

at a $1.43c a litre down here....what a crock of Sh!t..


----------

